# The Official League of Legends Thread



## Tazmo (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

never seen an AP xin


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

malph has the best skins


----------



## Sajin (Jan 5, 2013)

Malph skins are meh tbh.

Gentleman Cho might not have all the new particles etc but it's still the best skin in the game imo.

I should try AP Xin, sounds legit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

split push like a baws with ap xin


----------



## Savior (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow I change my mind about low levels being easy. Varus goes 0-12 and has only dagger while our poppy has 5 belt of health and keeps pinging -_-


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

finally broke the streak. that was so much harder than it should have been. not lying.

fucking adc wandering off when we were trying to push an inhib for 10 minutes. almost threw it again. :\


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2013)

so a guy was recruiting for 3v3 ranked.

we had "trials" and my god is he horrible.


----------



## Savior (Jan 5, 2013)

Holy crap 40 kills with singed and we lose. This is crazy. I think 2 people on my team had boots haha.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

AP XIN IS FUCKING LEGIT


SPEARS AND HEALS AND SPEARS AND HEALS AND SPEARS AND HEALS


----------



## Sajin (Jan 5, 2013)

Ap Yi is still superior, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2013)

Ap rapes early game
Is ok mid game

Shit tastic lategame.

Good thing they wont make it to late game


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow a shiny new thread!


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Ap Yi is still superior, I'm pretty sure.



DOES AP YI HAVE SPEARS?


IF NO THEN HE CAN FUCK OFF


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Didi said:


> AP XIN IS FUCKING LEGIT
> 
> 
> SPEARS AND HEALS AND SPEARS AND HEALS AND SPEARS AND HEALS



He was doing damage actually.

Which was surprising for me.

However, he never worked together with the team. Wanted to tackle tier 3 turret without waiting for hte next wave and fight Nunu and Shen under it, despite us having no adc and us pinging him to fall back.

People fail to understand how Kha'Zix works. 1 on 1 he is deadly but if the enemy is grouped up, then alot of that burst goes away. If the enemy knows this, then fulfilling that condition with said champ can be hard with them playing together at all times.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2013)

Best skin in game is Crimson Akali and Nurse Akali.

Dat Akali


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, and I came to ask what's the best Akali skin too. Any answers?

Also, how do you use akali? I've been playing Assassins recently like Talon, Kat, Ahri, Zed so I might as well get used to her.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone here who can play on EUNE or plays on EUW willing to teach me... stuff? 

I really wanna improve, so.. :3


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

WAD and Didi play on those servers. Check with them. 

And Darth as well. And Sajin.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 5, 2013)

I can play with you, though I'm not sure if I can teach a whole lot cause I pretty much only play a couple champs on a good level. Master Yi Bot on EUW.

And imo the best Akali skin is Blood Moon, but I can see why people like the Nurse one. Crimson I'm not impressed with.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll hook up with WAD. Didi is still a mysterious figure to me.
Creepy as fuck to me. (No offense meant, really)

I actually played a few games with Darth but he is spread across 3 servers so i doubt he'd be up to it.

Will talk to Sajin as well.



Sajin said:


> I can play with you, though I'm not sure if I can teach a whole lot cause I pretty much only play a couple champs on a good level. Master Yi Bot on EUW.



I don't want to just learn certain champions. 
If you are really good with them, means that you are good at CSing, harassing, freezing, zoning, pretty much influencing the game as a whole, etc.
That's what i am here for.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'll hook up with WAD. Didi is still a mysterious figure to me.
> Creepy as fuck to me. (No offense meant, really)



ahahaha


I'm flattered


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'll hook up with WAD. Didi is still a mysterious figure to me.





Didi said:


> ahahaha
> 
> 
> I'm flattered



WHO IS THE MAN BEHIND THE MASK?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 5, 2013)

>hook up with WAD

wait what are we doing exactly


----------



## Savior (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol I went 64-5 with Garen....and lost.
3 v 5. I love how one teamate doesn't connect and other just leaves midgame. Totally wrecking them but no support.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't want to just learn certain champions.
> If you are really good with them, means that you are good at CSing, harassing, freezing, zoning, pretty much influencing the game as a whole, etc.
> That's what i am here for.



Np, just add me and we'll figure something out.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 5, 2013)

SORAKA BAD

Like srs I don't like her

I'm on EUW though! Add Misogyny, and we can play a game some time!

I'm kinda bad at anything other than Sona though, but it's all fun so!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 5, 2013)

I tried Ap Xin he is very fun, Ad is more effective for me.

but healing so much is hilarious. Sucks against a Jax though -_- stupid dodging/stun.


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2013)

Urouge said:


> malph has the best skins


HE'S A FUCKING ROCK ALL HIS SKINS ARE DIFFERENT COLORED ROCKS WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU.


Didi said:


> AP XIN IS FUCKING LEGIT
> 
> 
> SPEARS AND HEALS AND SPEARS AND HEALS AND SPEARS AND HEALS


wat?

I think you mean Nid. 

Or Xin. He technically does have a heal but it doesn't scale with AP... 

WRY U CONFUZE ME?


Jiyeon said:


> Best skin in game is Crimson Akali and Nurse Akali.
> 
> Dat Akali


Best Akali splash? Nurse. Best in game skin? Silverfang. 

Akali da bestest. 


Savior said:


> Lol I went 64-5 with Garen....and lost.
> 3 v 5. I love how one teamate doesn't connect and other just leaves midgame. Totally wrecking them but no support.



I know your kind. 

You get all those kills. And the enemy is dead for oh so long. And the entire time you don't push. You just hide in bushes waiting to get more kills so your score looks fancy. 

LRN2PUSHLANES BRO.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> HE'S A FUCKING ROCK ALL HIS SKINS ARE DIFFERENT COLORED ROCKS WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU.



Nothing wrong with rocks . This particular skin of Malph is just my favourite. I also like gentleman and battlecast cho.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, that post was longer than I thought. -_-


----------



## Santí (Jan 5, 2013)

THE PLAYS.
THE COMEBACKS.
THE GURREN LAGANN MUSIC PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND AS I SOLO THE ENEMY BASE AND DESROY THEIR NEXUS.
I LOVE THIS GAME AND THE FEELING OF THESE MOMENTS.


----------



## Santí (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

Is Gragas good late game? Because fuckin hell I just played with a fuckin useless Gragas.


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2013)

Sant? said:


> THE PLAYS.
> THE COMEBACKS.
> THE GURREN LAGANN MUSIC PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND AS I SOLO THE ENEMY BASE AND DESROY THEIR NEXUS.
> I LOVE THIS GAME AND THE FEELING OF THESE MOMENTS.



Fuck. Now I want to penta the enemy team while stealing baron and dragon at the same time right before their nexus blows up while blasting Gurren Lagann music. 

Why did I never think of this. Wtf. My Grooveshark playlist is pointless now. 

brb.


----------



## Santí (Jan 5, 2013)

Owning

+

[YOUTUBE]XVAsupiz1X8[/YOUTUBE]

=

Happyness


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is Gragas good late game? Because fuckin hell I just played with a fuckin useless Gragas.



A fed Gragas who built smart and is tanky+kinda damage is good late game. 

Glass Cannon Gragas or a Gragas that fed is however not as good as other AP carries. 

Although his ult late game can win teamfights on it's own. Great initiate/disengage/poke/good for catching people off guard.


----------



## OS (Jan 5, 2013)

He was mainly AP. And even then, he stood in the back and was like "lol i can't do shit"


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah. Glass cannon Graggy just throws barrel when it's off CD and ults once a minute. Not much damage or utility in the spell rotation. 

Off tank Ap Gragas body slams the enemy team like a boss, oneshots the AD and AP carry, and then swaggers out.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Anyone here who can play on EUNE or plays on EUW willing to teach me... stuff?
> 
> I really wanna improve, so.. :3



There's so much to learn in this game, which is why I really hope to play with you guys. My mechanics are shit-tier, so I really need some advice on my play.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

I said I wanna quit.

But I wanna play right now.

I'm such a pussy.

The urge is too strong. I just want to try again.


----------



## Santí (Jan 6, 2013)

4N said:


> I'm such a pussy.



You need a new set.

Iskander is man among men, a charging bull that sees red.

You are but a mere puppy, like your former avatar.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

NO!

Glory lies beyond the horizon!

Frig it.

I'm gonna try again until I actually can't try no more.

But I think I'm gonna play with friends. Try to make this as enjoyable for myself as possible.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 6, 2013)

Btw, why the name change foreign?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

I just wanted a change I suppose.

Plus I thought the name was pretty cool.

So I changed it. People were actually calling me it in this thread before the name change so it was like w.e lol. Its still my previous name, just spelled differently. In a way.

/imtoohipyall


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 6, 2013)

4N said:


> I just wanted a change I suppose.
> 
> Plus I thought the name was pretty cool.
> 
> ...



Agreed. It's a cool change.

Though it took me a while to figure out who you were because I always associated you with the puppy, your last pic.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

Haha, yeah.

I need a new set though. I just haven't felt inspired by anything really. I want to draw my own abstract LoL set though.


----------



## OS (Jan 6, 2013)

Late but. Iskander died like a dog. Forever Gilgameshu


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 6, 2013)

4N said:


> Haha, yeah.
> 
> I need a new set though. I just haven't felt inspired by anything really. I want to draw my own abstract LoL set though.



Yeah, well, if I had the talent to create my own LoL set, I would too. I suck enough in art as it is.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

Iskandar's death was glorious. He died for his beliefs!

Plus he got nerfed against the whore Arturia. He would most likely still lost but Iskandar is more of a king than Gilgamesh will ever be.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2013)

foreign should main yordles only that would be hysterical


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2013)

wk


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> foreign should main yordles only that would be hysterical



I would only main Rumble if thats the case.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2013)

Spell blade is OP on Teemo.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 6, 2013)

this is awesome 

FOR DEMACIA


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Spell blade is OP on Teemo.



It's probably my favorite "new mastery" actually. It adds a significant amount of damage over the game. You're looking at like triple digits extra damage just by auto attacking. 

Obviously it's better and some champs more than others. I can see why AP Teemo would work really well with it.


----------



## Urouge (Jan 6, 2013)

would it work nicely on singed Darth?


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 6, 2013)

its a lot of fun abusing Khazix 
That champ is just outright op


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 6, 2013)

Started playing ranked again, lost 4 in a row which included 3 in a row with Shyvana..., usually after i get wriggles either i go right for aegis first to build bulwark or I get phage then build bulwark, need some tips for the build for Shyvana...


----------



## Shimomeikato (Jan 6, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> Started playing ranked again, lost 4 in a row which included 3 in a row with Shyvana..., usually after i get wriggles either i go right for aegis first to build bulwark or I get phage then build bulwark, need some tips for the build for Shyvana...



dont rush too much, i guess you start with hunters machete, i buy madred's after, than boots of speed, wriggles, some health (giants belt normally, since you can build it to anything you need and has some good health), than you can buy Aegis (if the support doesnt buy it since it doesnt stack anymore and most important dont rush bulwark too quickly!) or armor, maybe even frozen mallet (depends on game) though Randiuns is better if you dont know. 

Then you can build what you want, ADC or top fed you buy more armor, APC fed u buy more MR. Its only a guideline not a build you have to follow every single game, improvise


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2013)

If you need MR, Wits/Bulwark, if you need armor (i mean defense against AD), FM and Omen.


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2013)

Urouge said:


> would it work nicely on singed Darth?


Spellblade?

No. As Singed you barely ever auto attack and you shouldn't be putting that many points into offense anyway. Plus Singed doesn't stack mass AP so even if you did use it, it wouldn't do much damage anyway. 

Generally speaking you want to go 9/21/0 or 0/21/9 in your masteries for Singed. 


MeMyselfandI said:


> its a lot of fun abusing Khazix
> That champ is just outright op



All aboard the Kha'Zix train! When he was released nobody liked him. And it took literally four 3 champion releases for people to figure out that he was strong.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya i barely beat Kha Zix today as Kayle. I was 5-1 he was 3-3. I was left at 30 pct hp wtf.
I didn't have ulti but come on.


----------



## Savior (Jan 6, 2013)

> I know your kind.
> 
> You get all those kills. And the enemy is dead for oh so long. And the entire time you don't push. You just hide in bushes waiting to get more kills so your score looks fancy.
> 
> LRN2PUSHLANES BRO.



Yep! It was fun but at the end it was just not possible to win. I love chasing people with Garen though...such a fun hero.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 6, 2013)

I love kha'zix but for me it seems his best role is mid, top and jungle can work but usually you get countered. The problem is why go Kha'zix mid when i can go talon mid lol. 

Is Rengar worth buying i have yet to try him but his kit looks pretty interesting and he looks fun to play, but people say he is ok at best is that true?


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2013)

Played a ranked game last night where I thought we had a troll in champ select that autolocked Nunu mid right after they enemy team picked Kha'Zix. 

The Nunu then proceeded to roflstomp the Kha'Zix and carried the game. 

The entire time I was like "wtf is going on? Someone plz hold me"


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

Just won a tough game with Vayne. 

Ryze is so damn powerful and dangerous late game. We lost about 3 teamfights before we actually won. Our Ori set up the plays.

My Leona wouldn't let me farm in peace and kept trying to kill Cait every minute. In the end after a 40+ minute, I had 145 farm while Cait had 286


----------



## Santí (Jan 6, 2013)

GENTLEMEN, I HAVE DONE IT, ALAS. I HAVE WON THE HUNT, I HAVE SLAIN MY NEMESIS, AND I HAVE WON MY VERY FIRST MATCH AGAINST KHA'ZIX.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2013)

4N said:


> My Leona wouldn't let me farm in peace and kept trying to kill Cait every minute. In the end after a 40+ minute, I had 145 farm while Cait had 286



Don't you love this

Aggressive supports are fucking awesome. I love every last one of them.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2013)

How do i build Rengar.

I was against Zed and i got FB at lvl 2 easily, then i died diving but i got the kill but i built tanky and he beat me due to going full AD.

HELP ME OL' FELLA


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> GENTLEMEN, I HAVE DONE IT, ALAS. I HAVE WON THE HUNT, I HAVE SLAIN MY NEMESIS, AND I HAVE WON MY VERY FIRST MATCH AGAINST KHA'ZIX.



It's fun as hell when that happens am I right? 

I won the hunt as Kha'Zix. 4th Evolution OP. 

Such a fun in game mechanic. So glad Riot added that. It really makes the matchup that much more interesting.


----------



## Santí (Jan 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's fun as hell when that happens am I right?
> 
> I won the hunt as Kha'Zix. 4th Evolution OP.
> 
> Such a fun in game mechanic. So glad Riot added that. It really makes the matchup that much more interesting.



Dude, when that shit popped up on the side of my screen, everyone just spamming the all chat with "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIITTTT"

I can not even begin to mention how close I was to losing thanks to Veigar and his ridiculous ass 5 secondish stun, right when I popped my ulti too so it ended up getting delayed. My team came in to save me, Amumu ulti'd, then they retreated. With my stun over and my ulti activated, I used ghost and chased the fuck out of Kha'zix, activated SoTD (I luckily caught him right in between some creeps), and finished him with barely 400 hp left.

Most exciting moment of my LoL experience.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

What happens when you get 4th evolution on Kha?


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

You can evolve all your abilities as opposed to only 3 out of 4


duh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2013)

I've actually never seen that in play, Santi. Congrats


----------



## Guiness (Jan 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> You can evolve all your abilities as opposed to only 3 out of 4
> 
> 
> duh



Well in that case, Rengar's special buff is much cooler than then lol.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2013)

i actually thought khazix got something else but rengars seems much better


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

Kha'zix's buff is better if not simply for the fact that you can get that item for Rengar regardless, though it being full stacked no matter what is pretty nice


----------



## Bioness (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everyone back now.

I'm level 11 after only a week


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2013)

Level 12 op

get it son


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

Get level 12

use flash for epic initiations and dramatic getaways

dunk all the not 12 yet kiddies


----------



## Darth (Jan 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Dude, when that shit popped up on the side of my screen, everyone just spamming the all chat with "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIIIIIITTTT"
> 
> I can not even begin to mention how close I was to losing thanks to Veigar and his ridiculous ass 5 secondish stun, right when I popped my ulti too so it ended up getting delayed. My team came in to save me, Amumu ulti'd, then they retreated. With my stun over and my ulti activated, I used ghost and chased the fuck out of Kha'zix, activated SoTD (I luckily caught him right in between some creeps), and finished him with barely 400 hp left.
> 
> Most exciting moment of my LoL experience.


It happened differently for me as both Rengar and I had 6 items at this point in the game and we were pretty much the sole survivors of the final team fight. We both had GA up too so it was pretty nerve wrecking. It really all came down to me having exhaust while he had ignite. Exhaust OP 1v1. Best feeling in the world though when I won. Kept bragging in chat as I casually sauntered into their base and solo'd the nexus. 



Didi said:


> Kha'zix's buff is better if not simply for the fact that you can get that item for Rengar regardless, though it being full stacked no matter what is pretty nice


I'd agree as the quest usually only pops up when you have near max stacks on your bonetooth anyway. Plus all of Kha'Zix's evolutions are ridiculous anyway.


Bioness said:


> Hey everyone back now.
> 
> I'm level 11 after only a week



I keep seeing you online and I always consider sending you an invite but you seem to be perpetually in game all the time.  Enjoying the game so far?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 6, 2013)

We may just be on at the same times, though I often have the game on in the background or something.

And yes quite fun, I only threw my keyboard once so far.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Roller coaster of Elo this week. Lost 91 elo this past week, and just tonight I gained back 101 elo, so +10 from where I started with a 6w-1L record for the night. Today was a good day.

Support Zyra too strong!


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Roller coaster of Elo this week. Lost 91 elo this past week, and just tonight I gained back 101 elo, so +10 from where I started with a 6w-1L record for the night. Today was a good day.
> 
> Support Zyra too strong!



All dat green! 

duo queue too easy.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 7, 2013)

I just lost 5 games in a row trying out champions I've never played....

Totally not my fault either.

Okay maybe one of the matches....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

bioness is certainly adapting quickly to the mentality of an LoL player


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I just lost 5 games in a row trying out champions I've never played....
> 
> Totally not my fault either.
> 
> Okay maybe one of the matches....



wait


this post was different earlier lol


----------



## Bioness (Jan 7, 2013)

I often edit my posts before it can show that I did.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, I get that, I do that with most of my own posts lol


But it was just funny to see because I'm pretty you sure you were first like ALL THE OTHERS ON MY TEAM WERE RETARDED


----------



## Bioness (Jan 7, 2013)

Phhf well aren't they always


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

Got a quadra with Vayne in a clutch win.

Feels good.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

oh yeah I got an image specially for foreign btw


though it's not applicable right now


but I still want to post it


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> oh yeah I got an image specially for foreign btw
> 
> 
> though it's not applicable right now
> ...



LMAO

Please post this whenever I rage in this thread 

Epic.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

lolreplay is some shit.

i can't even skip to a certain time. i have to watch the entirety of the damn video. :\

EDIT: Okay, its fixed now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2013)

Dolphins are evil


----------



## Sasori (Jan 7, 2013)

The Cove is actually part of a Dolphin conspiracy to stop their Japanese nemesis who in actuality are saving the world by killing the sea demons.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

that comic is pure genius


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 7, 2013)

Bioness, are you on the NA server? What's your ID?

I'll add you, as it looks like we're at relatively the similar skill level. I'm only Level 15, as I didn't get to play for quite a while.

@Darth: I can't seem to catch you online. Do you usually go on during evenings or during the morning? Weekends I'm usually on mornings, weekdays usually at night.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2013)

4N said:


> Got a quadra with Vayne in a clutch win.
> 
> Feels good.



What happened to the break?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> What happened to the break?



I couldn't resist lol.

I decided to try more.

But really it was my compulsive/competitive nature to keep playing until I got a win.


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2013)

So i was told Syndra was a bad champ. Just played against her as akali and whoopdidoo she fucking slammed her balls on me. Hard.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

Syndra is annoying to deal against but I wouldn't call her a bad champ. She is pretty good from what I have seen. I would say that she fits moreso into certain teamcomps rather.


----------



## Santí (Jan 7, 2013)

Syndra is a bad champ? Who utters such bullshit? I have never seen a Syndra that did not smash people's face in and not look sexy while doing so.

a bad champ usually just means huge learning curve, which people hate. 

She's been one of the 3 mages I've had my eye on for quite some time (and as you guys may have noticed, I'm not really fond of AP champs and mage characters)


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Syndra is a bad champ? Who utters such bullshit?


----------



## Shimomeikato (Jan 7, 2013)

no no guys, Syndra is a bad champion in the hands of a noob. Syndra is hard to play but if you do know how to play and build her 

SHE IS A BEAST!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

Syndra is godmode in lane.

Also, Syndra with Muramana is the sleeper OP shit. She will one-shot anyone she damn well pleases.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2013)

Strongest laner is swain

if you disagree your a shitty laner


----------



## Sajin (Jan 7, 2013)

I disagree.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

Just had a pretty funny game with Darth.

Its so easy to miskick with Lee Sin. -_-'


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

No it's not.

Kicking with Lee Sin is easy.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 7, 2013)

Not sure if srs, WAD

unless you're doing it purpose when we play, wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Bioness (Jan 7, 2013)

letsplaybingo said:


> Bioness, are you on the NA server? What's your ID?
> 
> I'll add you, as it looks like we're at relatively the similar skill level. I'm only Level 15, as I didn't get to play for quite a while.
> 
> @Darth: I can't seem to catch you online. Do you usually go on during evenings or during the morning? Weekends I'm usually on mornings, weekdays usually at night.



Levels do not dictate skill.

It is Bioness.


----------



## Santí (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, Darth. 

That Anivia solo'd the entire team with just boots and a chalice until like lvl 16.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2013)

Lament mundo. Op


----------



## dredalus (Jan 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Lament mundo. Op




mundo is broken even worse than singed.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 7, 2013)

That Panth sig holy shit.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

I just tried it out. :33

Hope it works!

EDIT: It works!


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2013)

New champ info is out. The name is Thresh, tank/melee/support 



these are his abilities


----------



## Guiness (Jan 7, 2013)

New champion sounds hawt.



I might actually buy him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

Sasori said:


> That Panth sig holy shit.




don't like it?~


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2013)

It seems like they buffed Ryze. Does he need it?


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2013)

letsplaybingo said:


> @Darth: I can't seem to catch you online. Do you usually go on during evenings or during the morning? Weekends I'm usually on mornings, weekdays usually at night.


Assuming you live in the US I have like an 8 hour time difference from you lol.

I'm usually online weekends and sometimes weekdays 11am-5pm Chicago time. Which is like 7pm-2am my time. 


WAD said:


> don't like it?~


All those metal dicks whipping out everywhere!


Original Sin said:


> It seems like they buffed Ryze. Does he need it?



Nope. Mana ratio on his Q did get nerfed though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2013)

threshs kit looks really cool

99% move speed debuff lol

ryze didnt really need buffed though >.>


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2013)

also amumus ult got rebuffed


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> also amumus ult got rebuffed



No it wasn't changed. 

Just a tooltip fix.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2013)

About fuckin' time they changed that tooltip. I thought I was incompetent for years. "What the fuck, it's a root, so I can attack?" only to find out I could never attack anyways.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, the lee sin "nerf" on his shield where they're removing the energy refund when the shield breaks is also just a tooltip change. they took away the half energy refund on his shield ages ago.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

Fucking Blitzcrank is a free one this week

I hate Blitzcrank

He makes me sad


----------



## Bioness (Jan 8, 2013)

The new champion will make you even more sad. The fucker has 3 different moves that pull enemies to him.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

6,500 IP.

Wat buy?


----------



## Juri (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Thresh. When he gets released WAD we'll play bot and you'll use Soul Reaver Draven so we can look epic together while killing shit.

Also, I really need to add some of you guys. Been kinda bored lately. Rheeva on NA/EUW though you'll almost never see me on na. 

or If you're on EUW and below lv 30 my smurf is Jur?


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Armor and magic resist per each nearby champion death?

This is the type of champion you REALLY do NOT want to feed or have around for a long time in team fights


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

Juri said:


> I like Thresh. When he gets released WAD we'll play bot and you'll use Soul Reaver Draven so we can look epic together while killing shit.
> 
> Also, I really need to add some of you guys. Been kinda bored lately. Rheeva on NA/EUW though you'll almost never see me on na.
> 
> or If you're on EUW and below lv 30 my smurf is Jur?




I added you! I'm Misogyny. I'm not very good at the game though, so I won't blame you if you'd rather not play with me



Bioness said:


> The new champion will make you even more sad. The fucker has 3 different moves that pull enemies to him.





D: nowai

I'm going to be fucking crying nonstop


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2013)

dredalus said:


> mundo is broken even worse than singed.



Mundo is one of those champs who was always broken and will always be broken unless they completely rework him


----------



## Juri (Jan 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I added you! I'm Misogyny. I'm not very good at the game though, so I won't blame you if you'd rather not play with me



Accepted and I only really care about having fun so don't worry too much.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Fucking Blitzcrank is a free one this week
> 
> I hate Blitzcrank
> 
> He makes me sad


I miss Blitz + Fortify. That shit was OP.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Armor and magic resist per each nearby champion death?
> 
> This is the type of champion you REALLY do NOT want to feed or have around for a long time in team fights



Enemy death, santi. It also works on minions.
It's a permanent buff, that stacks infinitely (or well it would if they didn't cap buffs at 255 because lol 8bits)


But the buff isn't that huge, as in it takes a long time/lots of deaths for it to stack up


But yeah he's designed fully for support

He just needs to be close to the minions, doesn't actually have to lasthit them

aka he can get stronger without lasthitting while the AD gets all the farm



And he has loads of utility so he doesn't need farm/items to be useful


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2013)

THRESH LOOOKS LIKE A BOSS

Wow though for real


----------



## Rain (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally a unique, fun champion.

About fucking time, Riot.

Gotta update dat PBE.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 8, 2013)

Dat Thresh

Yorick and Hecarim baby


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzz still can't decide on what to buy.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

Juri said:


> Accepted and I only really care about having fun so don't worry too much.



If you're sure! I'm up for playing with other people whenever. 

I am kinda bad and do laugh at myself/the game a lot so all should be ok!


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

Buy Pantheon, Jax and Kayle.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 8, 2013)

Laugh at the game?

I use /laugh every time i set up a gank.
They never suspect it

protip anti-gogeta play.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 8, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Levels do not dictate skill.
> 
> It is Bioness.



Hm, I see. I just assumed it is.

It's just that whenever I go solo q at Level 15, I find that I get matched with opponents who are roughly my skill level and I generally don't have a difficult time.

But when I join my cousin's games (who is Level 30), at least half the time I find I'm having a ton of trouble as I get outplayed a lot.

This is why I usually switch to Morgana (my other Main) if I want to play seriously with him. I build her more to support him even when I know she can be very powerful, especially when she gets to Level 6.

Anyways, I'll add you later when I get on. My ID is letsplaybingo in LoL as well.

@Darth: No wonder man. No worries, I'll be able to catch you at one point.

Hm, maybe I should go on an adding spree. Games are much better when I know someone won't afk on me (hopefully )


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

i miss the NA guys

darth's smurf had to be a dirty whore


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> i miss the NA guys
> 
> darth's smurf had to be a dirty whore



I miss the sound of hearing your back breaking all the time. 

Darth, tell your pal to get off the account so we can play with WAD dammit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't say I'm a fan of Thresh, so at least I don't have to worry about buying him.

Reminds me of Hecarim and Nocturne.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

anyone on EU-W wanna play a game in 5 minutes? got 4 peeps, dont care if ur level 1 or level 30, if ur 2500 ELO or if ur terror its time for funzzzzz

hit me up here ITT if u wanna play


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> anyone on EU-W wanna play a game in 5 minutes? got 4 peeps, dont care if ur level 1 or level 30, if ur 2500 ELO or if ur terror its time for funzzzzz
> 
> hit me up here ITT if u wanna play



Ya, have lvl 11 account there, i only have Kayle i think but i am decent with her i think.

Ill let you know the summoner name asap

EDIT : GothaX

iunno


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Bought Syndra.

I decided that I wanted a mid champ since it's the only lane I'm 100% clueless about, and she's the one that interested me the most (and WAD's set just tempted me even more).

Prolly not the best champ to start the lane with cus of lol learning cap, but that's the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

c wat i did at the end there?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

oh you~~~~


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

Santi you fool.

Why u no get Pantheon?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

You lucky its Syndra. I want to get her eventually but I'm stuck between Kassadin, Anivia and Syndra when I finally buy an AP caster champ in this league of cleavers.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

Syndra is like, really hard. I can't play her extremely well myself.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

What do you guys think of Kassadin and Syndra?


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Syndra is like, really hard. I can't play her extremely well myself.



Oh come now. She's not that difficult to play. 

First game with her I mashed buttons and raped a TF in lane. Perhaps the TF wasn't that great either, but aside from landing her stun, her kit is relatively simple. 

And when she hits six you're almost always going to get a kill.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2013)

holy shit LeBlanc is op


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

LB is just gay.

Really, really gay.

But definitely not op.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 8, 2013)

How is it that every game with Jayce i have i go like 1-0 during laning phase (relatively low positive score) and i outcs the enemy by 40 to up to 100 cs only to have them roam (In one example, Wukong with 46 cs vs. me with 158 cs) and get 4 kills? 

How incompetent is my team?
Holy shit. Every game with Jayce i zone the enemy so hard, deny them so much CS. But once 20th minute arrives, i get AT LEAST 3 man ganked. It has never NOT happened to me so far in my last 10 games with him. Getting the ADC there as well, all 4 just vs. me and MAYBE my jungler is a bonus.

Like it's not late trying to save the lane. And it's death for me most of the time because they just dive and cc lock you.
This is where my deaths actually come from. Last game i denied the enemy Nida as much as possible and made her go back a lot of times despite pots, but GP + Akali constant ganks were annoying as shit and i couldn't escape.
What do i do.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

I realize I don't get a shit ton of kills with Jayce but I do win alot of my games with him.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 8, 2013)

They finally bring out masked shaco on NA, but I don't have any fucking RP.

FML.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Just had my first match (and forgot to equip the AP Mastery page lol) with Syndra.

Went 4/14/14 and was laned against Ezreal, which was better than I expected (especially since I picked my Rengar masteries)

I'll read up on some quick tips and give it another go, but I'm enjoying the fuck out of her and love her design.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

I had so much fun the games today guys

And I found I could get Alistar for free!


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, I need to remember to stick in the back of fights with her, and not dive in the middle of everyone which just comes so naturally to me.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I had so much fun the games today guys
> 
> And I found I could get Alistar for free!



You can also get Tristana for free if you didn't know already


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

Sant? said:


> *Also, I need to remember to stick in the back of fights with her, and not dive in the middle of everyone which just comes so naturally to me.*



This is gonna be very steep mountain for you to climb.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

I am Aang, and diving in first is airbending and the form of bending most natural to me since I usually play bruisers/tanks.

Me learning AP carries; however, is me trying to learn Earthbending.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

Do not worry. I am Toph, an Earthbender.

I was the opposite of you; I stayed far from teamfights.

I will teach you what it means to earthbender, young air bender.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 8, 2013)

Just played with the worst Ezreal NA.

He gave Kennen like 8 kills.

I couldn't even carry the game after smashing pantheon during laning.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> You can also get Tristana for free if you didn't know already



How?

-----


----------



## Sansa (Jan 8, 2013)

How did you get Alistar free...


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Alistar free? wat?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 8, 2013)

Subscribe to their youtube page for free Alistar


Follow their FB for free tristana


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

Aww man don't have a facebook account, shit sucks

Gonna have to make a fake one to get her aint i?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

balls               .


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh shit, so you mean I didn't have to buy Alistar in order to receive the skin? 

I bought him first, and then subscribed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

i might be able to play on NA today 

Also Darth gave me his info if I want to play on his account in case mr.smurf is being used

so holla fellaz


----------



## Guiness (Jan 8, 2013)

You shouldn't on that smurf anymore, WAD.

I'm scared you might catch something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 8, 2013)

ill use protection


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

I made a facebook account and liked their page, but nothing about a free tristana?


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, where do I go to join some random ARAM game myself?

And just how do you invite other people to play a game with you?

Lol, I'm like one of those kids who never shut up with the questions


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I made a facebook account and liked their page, but nothing about a free tristana?



You're on EuWest right? It's a bit trickier than that actually. One moment, i'll link you the page you need to visit first. 

And have fun on my account WAD!


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2013)

Link to get Alistair and his Unchained Skin



Link to get free Tristana and her Riot Girl skin


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Also, where do I go to join some random ARAM game myself?
> 
> And just how do you invite other people to play a game with you?
> 
> Lol, I'm like one of those kids who never shut up with the questions



Hit play at the top of the client. Instead of choosing Summoners Rift Normal or Twisted Treeline, or Dominion, there should be a tab that says "Custom Game"

Click join, there should be a list of custom games created by players on that server. Find one that's titled ARAM but makes sure it's not a lvl 30 exclusive Aram.


----------



## Santí (Jan 8, 2013)

Terribad losing streak cuz of bad teams, and me carrying nearly all of em.

All I want is a win of the day


----------



## Chausie (Jan 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hit play at the top of the client. Instead of choosing Summoners Rift Normal or Twisted Treeline, or Dominion, there should be a tab that says "Custom Game"
> 
> Click join, there should be a list of custom games created by players on that server. Find one that's titled ARAM but makes sure it's not a lvl 30 exclusive Aram.



Awesome, thank you loads for all the help!


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Awesome, thank you loads for all the help!



np np. It's what I do.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 8, 2013)

Despite being only 450ip, I don't own Kayle and I don't think I've even played her once. But her new skin might just change that.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Despite being only 450ip, I don't own Kayle and I don't think I've even played her once. But her new skin might just change that.



tsk..

Some people...

Silver Kayle = Best Kayle skin.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

The Kayle skin I have that Riot gave me for being awesome is the best


I can't recall what it's called atm


But it's the best


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> The Kayle skin I have that Riot gave me for being awesome is the best
> 
> 
> I can't recall what it's called atm
> ...



Judgement Kayle.

Everyone that played at least ten games in Season 1 got both Kayle and that skin. 

I have every Kayle skin though and personally Silver/Battleborn are my favorite. Judgement's awesome too though.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 8, 2013)

Unmasked Kayle is besto imo.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah that's the one


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

FUCK YOU NIGGERDICKS SAJIN NINJAING ME NOW MY COMMENT IS WRONG


----------



## Sajin (Jan 8, 2013)

U mad, faget?

Should get on LoL instead or something, smh


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm gonna slit yer throat and eat your adam's apple that's how mad I am


----------



## Sajin (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok forget Unmasked 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]azR10aSTRYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2013)

7 matches lost and still going zzzzzzzzzzzz.

Not sleeping till I get my fucking win of the day, which LoL is personally assuring doesn't happen.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 9, 2013)

Why did you lose that many games in a row you think Santisimo.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2013)

dat Kayle skin holy shit

And I think that's the best death animation yet.


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2013)

1:51 AM, 8 losses in a row, got class tomorrow, still trying to get my win of the day.


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2013)

^Imagine how different this post would be if I was foreign.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Sasori said:


> dat Kayle skin holy shit
> 
> And I think that's the best death animation yet.



You sir clearly don't remember Zombie Brand's death animation. 

Or hell, Draven's.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2013)

I am godmode on Kayle. I am literally an angel of death.

I've actually played her bot sometimes in the carry position and she can fuckin' wreck (in addition to top lane of course).

Dude, Kayle/Nunu is the sleeper. I'm telling you.


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2013)

Queue'd with my friend and he played Kayle (coincidentally)

We carried the fuck out of the game and ended my losing streak.

I got class in 7 hours, yay.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Kayle's the one champ in the game that can play every single position and get away with it lol.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 9, 2013)

Sant? said:


> ^Imagine how different this post would be if I was foreign.



If you "were" foreign.


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2013)

If foreign "were" an 8 year old, he'd still be too old for your preferences

Did I do it right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2013)

Hotter flames than my current set.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Azubu Blaze vs Azubu Frost. 

If you're around, don't miss it. Should be a good game.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 9, 2013)

Want higher resolution.

Watching it now.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Prepare to be extremely confused by superior Korean tactics and metagame. 

Have fun! This is probably going to be the match of the tournament, if not one of the best meets of the pre season.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm looking at it and I feel like they over complicate their strategies so much that  a group of noobs could totally just catch them off guard...at least in early game.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

31 minutes into the game and the kill count is 1 to 1.  

And they're all building so damn tanky.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2013)

guess i missed it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2013)

oh nice theres a game 2

mf/nami

fuck the koreans already know


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

It's a best of five. 

Dat Nami pick. 

Dat AP Kayle mid raping faces. 

Dat Urgot pick? Da fuq is an Urgot? Haven't seen one since the start of s3.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2013)

urgot and muramana ggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 9, 2013)

Dat Evelynn nerfs give me cancer, the cool down nerf probably hurts enough, but changing max health to current health can be extremely annoying (you can't kill someone even with 100 HP since the skill deal % HP and doesn't have any base damage), not to mention her Ulti can be used to steal Baron very well, but not anymore.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> urgot and muramana ggggggggggggggggg


That's what I was thinking but he isn't going for it.. Iceborn though, IMO would be strong on Urgot. 


FrozenHeart said:


> Dat Evelynn nerfs give me cancer, the cool down nerf probably hurts enough, but changing max health to current health can be extremely annoying (you can't kill someone even with 100 HP since the skill deal % HP and doesn't have any base damage), not to mention her Ulti can be used to steal Baron very well, but not anymore.



Why hello there. 

Yeah i don't really mind the eve nerfs as I hate her anyway . Kage's builds into WotA now which is awesome.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Rapidstar/Madlife so good.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Dan Dinh giving relationship advice and fitness advice on his stream. 

Oh man that guy.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2013)

The new Kayle skin

My god

Have to get it. Somehow.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The new Kayle skin
> 
> My god
> 
> Have to get it. Somehow.



Don't get all wet just yet. Skin animations obviously are still a work in progress. From what we can see now it's obviously not completed.

I hope the Splash art is awesome though.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> Don't get all wet just yet. Skin animations obviously are still a work in progress. From what we can see now it's obviously not completed.
> 
> I hope the Splash art is awesome though.



But, but...

Look at that E man.
The Ulti animation.


JLKSADFHAS;LFAWEHL;oi ajdsfhsdl
i just hope it's not a legendary skin. Not enough money for that


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

New voicework, dance, recall, death animation, spell particles , and auto/movement animations and you hope its not legendary?

Son this is as legendary as zombie brand. No way in hell this will be less than 1850. Still getting it tho


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2013)

Aren't they half the price the first week

Or was that Ezreal only.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Aren't they half the price the first week
> 
> Or was that Ezreal only.



Yeah that was only for Ezreal because's superduper legendary
he's so far the only one in that tier


----------



## Chausie (Jan 9, 2013)

Just me or does twitch get real laggy at times


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2013)

I read on Reddit that the match was hot sauce.

I'll never be able to see it though.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2013)

Let me know if anyone posts a video of it.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2013)

Where can i see the AP Kayle mid match


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2013)

My first ever main was AP Kayle. True story.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2013)

ap kayle was really really strong then cuz her passive was like the best hybrid passive

welll jax's was p good too but still


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2013)

Is my client bugged or some shit?

I can only see 2 people online, one of which is Darth's milkshake smurf. :\

And both are shown with 'away' statuses.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2013)

Checked old Kayle

"Holy Fervor (New Passive): 30% of Kayle's attack damage is added to her ability power and 15% of Kayle's ability power is added to her attack damage"

My god.


Also, i am playing Kayle and Jayce top more and more and i am seeing high success. Even more so than with melee. 
Easy harass, high deny potential, etc.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2013)

No...the time I mained her was when she had her current passive now.


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2013)

I have once more slain my otherworldly nemesis, and claimed his head.

This time, with my Headhunter Rengar skin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 9, 2013)

didnt u only have enough RP to get it if it went on sale?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't trust a feline lover, WAD.

They'll lie through their claws.


----------



## Santí (Jan 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> didnt u only have enough RP to get it if it went on sale?



I bought 1,300 RP


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 9, 2013)

Aether Wing Kayle Splash Art is here:

Prepare your wallets folks


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't like it. 

Judgement's Splash is better. So is Viridian's.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 9, 2013)

Why do they keep removing her helm


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2013)

Woah the splash looks shitty, don't like her face there


----------



## Sajin (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, at least it's not as bad as Pulsefire Ezreal splash art.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Well, at least it's not as bad as Pulsefire Ezreal splash art.



Eh, I actually think PFE's splash is rather good. 

Vi's splash art has to be one of my favorites though. It just looks so fancy. Nemesis Jax's splash is awesome too. So is Bloodlord Vlad's.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the effects are nice, but yeah her face is kinda off...

NEW PBE updates again:


- Thresh as expected gets nerfed to oblivion right at the bat (huh duh 3 CC with lots of displacements, can shield and pull allies, strong pasive with high base stats,...). Very cool splash art though.

- MORE EVELYNN NERF?!?!?!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2013)

flask nerf

praise


----------



## Santí (Jan 10, 2013)

When are Rengar buffs coming live?

Riot pls.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

FrozenHeart said:


> - MORE EVELYNN NERF?!?!?!



Dat range nerf on her ulti 

Like seriously, I despise Eve and I think these nerfs are uncalled for.. 

Still, it's only on the PBE. No guarantee these will ever hit the live server. 

Also, those flask nerfs. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

*still waiting for the day when Irelia receives a buff


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2013)

So I bought shyvana and now i need help. How do I jungle? When do I gank? etc. I am playing a decent jungle, but i fall way behind.


----------



## Santí (Jan 10, 2013)

But Irelia solos.

I've seen Irelia lose lane to Teemo and die twice, then come back and dominate to the point where Teemo stopped risking trying to last hit.


----------



## Santí (Jan 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So I bought shyvana and now i need help. How do I jungle? When do I gank? etc. I am playing a decent jungle, but i fall way behind.



As a jungler, the most important skill is knowing how to roam.

This is a skill that every player needs in my opinion, but knowing how to roam really separates a fed jungler to an under-leveled one. 

I don't quite know how to explain it well, but you have to know which lane to stick close to, when to farm, and when to gank/show presence.

You learn this through experience, so keep playing.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> As a jungler, the most important skill is knowing how to roam.



lol. 



			
				original sin said:
			
		

> How do I jungle? When do I gank? etc.



Not the most up to date, but it serves your purpose.


----------



## Santí (Jan 10, 2013)

Knowing how to correctly roam makes a huge difference, bro. You got no idea. It's what determines securing kills or being underleveled and useless.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Knowing how to correctly roam makes a huge difference, bro. You got no idea. It's what determines securing kills or being underleveled and useless.



"Roaming" is such a vague and unclear term that you can't really define it as the most important aspect to jungling.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

>Eve nerf.

Welcome to the Zyra/Diana/etc. club where a character that isn't even OP is nerfed into unviability. Let's just nerf champions based on peoples' stupidity in not knowing counterplay.

>Flask nerf.

Definitely deserved. 

Though to be honest, what's more broken is the starting path for no resource champs (1-2 wards and rest HEALTH POTS) since you don't even need boots anymore.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

oi. Zyra nerfs haven't seen a decline in play. Zyra mid is still picked quite a bit. Although 60% of the time when she's picked she's played support cause she's so damn strong bot lane. 

Zyra Kog'Maw bot lane so much fun. Tons of poke and if you kill us prepare for undead true damage lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, she's good support but I think she's seriously overrated that she's pretty much considered the only AP carry that is a legitimate support bot.

I make Lux work, damn it.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

Lux support sees competitive play every week. What you talkin about?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

Really? I guess I'm not following the scene much these days.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Really? I guess I'm not following the scene much these days.



There was Leblanc Support played by MVP White in the OGN Group stages. Raped face pretty hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

I would actually figure that Leblanc does very well as support in the meta these days since we've gravitated away from sustain/poke lanes into kill-oriented bots.

Leblanc's hardest counter as a support was Soraka. Heal the burst, heal any poke, MR aura, silence, god - that shit was impossible to win against.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

i wanna have a lux support like WADs.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

There's also been a handful of Fiddle/Nidalee/Morgana supports as well. There's definitely a bit of variety in the bot lane these days. Several viable supports currently with another on the way soon. 

I mean, I've seen maybe 35'ish champs played as support bot lane with varying success rates. You can really make almost anyone with the slightest bit of utility work these days.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

I love Nidalee support. Works best if they don't have sustain to deal with your poke. Also, you gotta build that bitch AP. Runes and masteries. Fuck that.

Cait/Nidalee was one of my favorite combos, especially for 2v1 lane swaps because that poke, jungle control (through traps) and tower taking abilities (AS steroid for the AD) was too damn good.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

It's just completely outshined by Cait/Nunu though. Shit is so strong right now.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

so when wad gonna play with us noobs again?

im trying to detach myself from the game so i haven't played lately. i dnt wanna go into bct thinking about LoL, haha.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's definitely true, though that's more centered around teamfight stomping and not so much pushing towers down and winning in the 20 minutes.

Nothing beats AD carry/Nunu late game.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll be online later today if you guys want to group play. I see you lurking LG. 

Not too sure about Ace though. He hasn't posted on NF recently either. Must be busy with something.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yeah, that's definitely true, though that's more centered around teamfight stomping and not so much pushing towers down and winning in the 20 minutes.
> 
> Nothing beats AD carry/Nunu late game.



pft. 90% of the time, Cait/Nunu stomps lane harder than most. Doublelift just made a facebook post about Nunu remarking how ridiculously OP he is.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

Ace was banned and I think school started back for him.

He invited me the night before but I declined to read manga instead (Magi).

sigh

I'm gonna need something else as a hobby soon.


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2013)

sona op

scumbag champ status


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> pft. 90% of the time, Cait/Nunu stomps lane harder than most. Doublelift just made a facebook post about Nunu remarking how ridiculously OP he is.



ya he's strong but people generally dont know how to counterplay as usual

sona is a perfect pick against him in lane



Godaime Hokage said:


> sona op
> 
> scumbag champ status



lol speaking of

it seems adrian has gone full gosu pepper on us 

also get on skype


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2013)

So i just played AP Kayle

Q + E LichBane removed 85 % of Ahri's HP.
10/10


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

Why AP Kayle is statistically good in mid - 

Q nuke buffed to 1.0 AP ratio so strong single target damage.
W provides sustain in lane, so you can engage in these trades and even if you lose slightly you will almost eventually win
E ratio also buffed for AP, pretty much does sick damage on its base because it's like they're going against an AD

And her ultimate is obviously very anti-burst in general (mid lanes).


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Why AP Kayle is statistically good in mid -
> 
> Q nuke buffed to 1.0 AP ratio so strong single target damage.
> W provides sustain in lane, so you can engage in these trades and even if you lose slightly you will almost eventually win
> ...



I was against Akali early on and i reached level 2 before her, Q + E brought her to 100-150 HP, at which time she was at turret.

Although she is really strong Early-Mid, i have to check out late game, as She relies mainly on her Q + E lich bane Burst on damage. 

Would this be a good AP Kayle build? 

Sorc, Rabadons, Lich Bane, Deathfire, Nashors, Void


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

Seems pretty good, I question how good the new Guinsoo's is on her too, though. Though, I'm not sure what it'd replace, possibly DFG since it's simply not what it used to be, and you get enough CDR between Nashor's and blue buff (and even if you don't have blue it's not crucial).

I also like GA on her a lot, but that's mostly me roleplaying (durrrr angels)


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> Seems pretty good, I question how good the new Guinsoo's is on her too, though. Though, I'm not sure what it'd replace, possibly DFG since it's simply not what it used to be, and you get enough CDR between Nashor's and blue buff (and even if you don't have blue it's not crucial).
> 
> I also like GA on her a lot, but that's mostly me roleplaying (durrrr angels)



I tried complete Hybrid build on her, with Triforce, Gunblade and Rageblade, but it was lackluster. She ain't no Jax.

Might change DFG for Rylais/GA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

nah u dont wanna go full hybrid anymore for sure

triforce sucks on her cuz high CDs for the most part and u dont need the phage effect rly

gunblade is okay but more for the AD-side of being a hybrid

i THINK rageblade is legit cuz its mad good in s3 but i havent tried it on her yet personally

i think its a good item to rush on some hybrids though


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'll be online later today if you guys want to group play. I see you lurking LG.
> 
> Not too sure about Ace though. He hasn't posted on NF recently either. Must be busy with something.




I'll be on after work around 2:30 eastern


----------



## Maerala (Jan 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> lol speaking of
> 
> it seems adrian has gone full gosu pepper on us


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

The very much hyped game between Frost and Blaze.

Watching it right now. about 20 mins in. Seems to be leaning towards Frost at this moment. I'm quite eager to see the comeback everyone is talking about.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

It was a good game.

The comeback from CLG EU vs M5 was more... well better, in terms of comebacks lol.

Cpt Jack and dat farm though lol.


----------



## Rain (Jan 10, 2013)

Is Diana still strong? 

I've fell a lot, need some free elo.


----------



## Santí (Jan 10, 2013)

Diana is still strong.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

Rain said:


> Is Diana still strong?
> 
> I've fell a lot, need some free elo.



Everyone's mostly waiting for her buffs to kick back in next patch. But in general she's still pretty solid. Her range nerfs hurt like hell though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2013)

just played a game as taric

that armor aura is rediculous


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> just played a game as taric
> 
> that armor aura is outrageous.



FTFY               .


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2013)

Worst throw EUW 2013


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2013)

ily guys <333


----------



## Juri (Jan 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Worst throw EUW 2013



Dont you mean *BEST THROW*?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

dis is why we cant have nice things


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 10, 2013)

Juri said:


> Dont you mean *BEST THROW*?



How bad was that throw seriously

We have 4 of them dead at their nexus at 30 pct HP and we are nexus diving the last one, only for all of us to die.






TWICE.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2013)

Honestly don't feel like Diana is "free elo" unless you outplay the opponent heavily.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

I thought they were supposed to be never before seen skins? lol

Ah well. Wish I had more RP.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 10, 2013)

4N said:


> I thought they were supposed to be never before seen skins? lol
> 
> Ah well. Wish I had more RP.


no these are skins that have never been on sale before


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww really?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 10, 2013)

4N said:


> I thought they were *supposed to be never before seen skins*? lol
> 
> Ah well. Wish I had more RP.





Lord Genome said:


> no these are skins that have never been on sale before



I read prior to the sale that a couple of new skins would be for sale. Talking about raising my hopes.

Ah well. I can see a couple skins there that I would want.


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww really?



What was this directed towards?

Gogeta and Juri's hilarious throw or the skin sale of which I already own 8 out of 12 of? 

Getting Guqin Sona though. And maybe Sad Robot Amumu. 

And possibly Dragonblade Talon. 

We'll see.


----------



## Santí (Jan 10, 2013)

Those fucking liars, Headhunter Rengar has not yet been on sale since his release and they completely disregarded him.

Thank god I decided to stop waiting for it, I would have been ired as fuck right now


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 10, 2013)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAAHAHHAHA

I love volibear


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww really?



If we were all to have catch phrases, I think this would be yours


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> What was this directed towards?
> 
> Gogeta and Juri's hilarious throw or the skin sale of which I already own 8 out of 12 of?
> 
> ...



directed towards the fact i bought like...all of those skins in the last 2-3 months and now theyre all on sale QQ



Sant? said:


> Those fucking liars, Headhunter Rengar has not yet been on sale since his release and they completely disregarded him.
> 
> Thank god I decided to stop waiting for it, I would have been ired as fuck right now



i think the they mostly mean anyone who's on that sale has never been on sale before not that they have everyone on sale who has never been on sale 



Chausie said:


> If we were all to have catch phrases, I think this would be yours



what!

i dont say that all the time


----------



## Chausie (Jan 10, 2013)

You say it often enough, Waddles.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2013)

>no Foxfire Ahri






Oh well, I'll probably buy Dragon Fist Lee Sin, been wanting that for a while
And maybe Battle Bunny Riven to switch it up once in a while


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so bad with Syndra.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2013)

4N said:


> I thought they were supposed to be never before seen skins? lol
> 
> Ah well. Wish I had more RP.



Fuck....I just bought Battle Bunny Riven.


----------



## Juri (Jan 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> What was this directed towards?
> 
> Gogeta and Juri's hilarious throw



WAD was also part of the throw. 

Chausie and Cronos too.


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2013)

Dat Vayne skin

So I playe dmy first game as Fiora. I did quite well. Her ult is a good buttfuck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Dat Vayne skin



I've always liked that one, time to pick it up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 10, 2013)

AN AVERAGE GAME IN THE LIFE OF WADDU-KUN


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2013)

Damn you WAD. You just had to remind me how much better the Chinese Sivir is to ours!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you guys share an account? Darth and WAD.


----------



## OS (Jan 10, 2013)

BTW- I have more on my to buy list since I bought Shyv and Fiora. I will list them and I require you guys to give me a rundown on how the champions are and how good they are.

-Elise
-Zyra
-Vayne
-Diana
-Leona
-Shen

I have LeBlanc too but I have gotten enough from others to tell that she is a great champ.

My skin list

-Battle Bunny Riven( As soon as I start playing her more)
-Headmaster Fiora
-Ironscale Shyvana
-Norse King Darius(if it ever shows)
-Blood Moon Akali/ Nurse Akali(need help to choose one)


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

Until you realize that half the cc abilities in the game interrupt Fiora ult.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> Until you realize that half the cc abilities in the game interrupt Fiora ult.



Ever seen Fiora die from ignite during her ult? Pretty hilarious.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 11, 2013)

Best is blind ult.

Teemo shits on her. (and every other champ)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Do you guys share an account? Darth and WAD.



he's letting me play on his 

or his smurf

which isnt really his smurf

since my main is on EU-W



Original Sin said:


> Damn you WAD. You just had to remind me how much better the Chinese Sivir is to ours!!!!



ikr


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

No more RP. 

Bought Glaive Pantheon and Dragon Fist Lee Sin.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2013)

Juri said:


> WAD was also part of the throw.
> 
> Chausie and Cronos too.



Hey! I was still attacking the nexus by myself when you guys were running off on some crazy arse mission!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> BTW- I have more on my to buy list since I bought Shyv and Fiora. I will list them and I require you guys to give me a rundown on how the champions are and how good they are.
> 
> -Elise


Utter shit



> -Zyra


Great mid. Also go as an unsual support. Requires quick fingers



> -Vayne


Low range adc. Early game shit tier. Late Game monster (Even among carries)



> -Diana


Kinda tanky tons of burst. Great mid all in al



> -Leona


Cc machine. Love this bitch. Move her up your list



> -Shen


Shen can go to any lane and do fine. His kit allows for a large variation of builds


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2013)

Triple warmog Skarner tanking Nexus Obelisk


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Utter shit



wat. 

also why u leave us? ronin and I proceeded to stomp faces after u left. but it just wasnt the same.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2013)

I had a bad game as Kayle.

I started out solo vs Singed and Irelia. I was actually beating them and at a time one had to go back. I wore down the second and i was about to finish Irelia but Singed came so i had to retreat. Then i wore down Singed and Irelia came and i was too low on HP and Mana, so i had to go back while they pushed the turret.

This happened 2-3 times, and they got kills so i couldn't do anything. But i built tanky - BC, Omen, Wits, and the Singed and Irelia who were soloing me without losing any HP now were running like scared little girls. Felt good. But early game was a terror. We won because our Fizz was fed as fuck. He ended with 25-5


----------



## Juri (Jan 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Triple warmog Skarner tanking Nexus Obelisk



​


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Utter shit



LOL



LOL




LOL



look at this guy


look at him and laugh


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> look at him and laugh



thats not nice.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

That's what you get when you post such bullshit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

is there a champ that is utter shit, like really?

I mean people would say Karma but she is meant to do damage. You can see that clearly from her kit and WAD votes for her as well so yeah.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

The casting on that EG game is painful. I like Phreak but the other dude keeps talking about Kha'Zix, like wtf?

Switched to the Fear game for better experience.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

>not picking Jatt/Deman in the first place

Your fault man


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2013)

4N said:


> is there a champ that is utter shit, like really?
> 
> I mean people would say Karma but she is meant to do damage. You can see that clearly from her kit and WAD votes for her as well so yeah.



i like karma


im bloody awful at playing her, but i think her mechanics are fun

im bloody awful at this game though

so im sure other people would be pretty good at her if they tried or gave her a chance

but i like her


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> >not picking Jatt/Deman in the first place
> 
> Your fault man



I fixed it immediately though.

Sorry Phreak, but unless if you get another partner, I don't think I can watch your games. :\ 

The dude with the accent, I'm guessing he is Matt? I like the energy he casts with, and he actually knows what he is talking about as well. Well, more than the other dude.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2013)

AP Kayle so damn strong i have to start this topic again.
I two shot enemy Cait. We kill their team. She respawn, Blitz immediatly pulls her, i 2 shot her again.
Insane burst and good DPS after Nashors.

K i am done. So i have around 3.4 K IP and i plan to gather up to buy Jarvan. His pros/cons top lane?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

EG is having a hard time. 

Whoa that was an insane trade just now in that FR vs GGU game.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2013)

^
lifejournal.com


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Stattik Shiv on Vayne - Better than PD?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 11, 2013)

4N said:


> is there a champ that is utter shit, like really?
> 
> I mean people would say Karma but she is meant to do damage. You can see that clearly from her kit and WAD votes for her as well so yeah.



IMO, every champion can do fine if you play them well enough. I'm pretty sure I'd get laughed at if I gave a list of worst champions (like when I mentioned Zed who is one of them), but most people would probably name Heimer or Sejuani who honestly aren't that bad at all.

The only commonly accepted "trash" pick I can think of was pre-rework Evelynn and even then she had her uses, except for maybe 2k+ elo games.

Lol'd at Elise being utter shit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Dammit!

;_;

Well, EG did well to make a comeback after that  bad start.

I'll be rooting for Fear in all of this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2013)

Also from that massive spree/session yesterday which was like 12 games, I ended up averaging like 14.44~ repeating kills per game.

All in all: 30 kills with Akali because she's OP, Finally a Rumble pentakill, and I have to say I felt pretty boss being megafed with Garen.

Also, screw you, foreign.

 Santi

That's all.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Also, screw you, foreign.





wut? What was that for?


----------



## Santí (Jan 11, 2013)

You know damn well what that's for.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 11, 2013)

its pretty obvious


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You know damn well what that's for.





Lord Genome said:


> its pretty obvious



D:

I actually don't know.

Was it for my bad performance in that one game we lost together? :c

Or is it because I abandoned you sons of bitches for the warm comfort of my bed? 

Cuz a man needs his beauty sleep. Had I known you guys were up for a couple more rounds (I checked the match history; you fgts played at least like 4 more games after I left ) I would have pulled the all nighter as well but I figured you  guys would be hitting the hay pretty soon anyway.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Gratz on laboring through the hardships to reach level 30 Santi. 

The fun(and pain) begins now. 

lg, how far are you from reaching there?


----------



## Santí (Jan 11, 2013)

It was a long road that I took my sweet time getting to up until the final countdown, but it was a rewarding road.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

When did you start playing LoL?


----------



## OS (Jan 11, 2013)

Just played as MF and I gotta say, my back hurts from all the carrying. What's better is that the fuckin Katarina from the other team was talking shit about how pro they were because of a one good kill. I destroyed that bitch.


----------



## Juri (Jan 11, 2013)

So Santi's finally all grown up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2013)

I stand by elise being shit

Come at me bro.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Why do you say Elise is shit?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2013)

Her kit makes no fucking sense. It is so unintuitive. 

And her scaling is meh at best


----------



## Savior (Jan 11, 2013)

There sure seems to be a lot of AP Master Yi these days.


----------



## Santí (Jan 11, 2013)

4N said:


> When did you start playing LoL?



About 2 months is when I actively started playing daily.



Juri said:


> So Santi's finally all grown up.



Am I too old for you now, Cyc?



Savior said:


> There sure seems to be a lot of AP Master Yi these days.



Too many.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2013)

Elise is probably one of the strongest laners. I do agree that her teamfight presence is lacking compared to other bruisers you'd maybe have up there like Irelia or Olaf in the late game.

But when you shit on 95% of the matchups in the game when you're Elise, it don't matter too much.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Her kit makes no fucking sense. It is so unintuitive.
> 
> And her scaling is meh at best



What exactly about her kit makes no sense? You're not giving us much to go on.


And yes, her scaling isn't the best. Her base damages are really nice though, so she benefits more from cdr and magic penetration than straight AP.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> What exactly about her kit makes no sense? You're not giving us much to go on.



Her skills are on the wrong keys and have no synergy

Almost all heros follow rythem with thier skills which is why general skill can apply to most champs. Elise's skills change that rhythm which makes her jarring as fuck to play.

Alot more so than jayce and nid who share the transformation mechanic

There are only 2 champs I actively want removed form the game. Teemo for being a fucking scumbag and Elise for being poorly designed.

The only person even close to Elise's awkwardness is heimerdinger


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2013)

...what?

What's this about rhythm and key synergy?

I don't find anything wrong with Elise's combo. Her E ability even makes sense that in both forms it doesn't do damage, it's her CC/evasion ability.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

1 TP just got demolished. 0_0

After their trick of using LeBlanc and having the initial advantage because of it, as teamfighting came they got smashed. 

Damn...

I knew team composition was important but I guess it can't be reiterated enough. Their teamfight was more dangerous. Also, despite being down by 4 kills and a drag, their(MP) gold was still even.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2013)

How come it's red & blue instead of  blue & purple for the colours of the sides


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

Colourblind mode


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2013)

help i can't see colors!


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

Curse is stomping Complexity right now.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahh all right.

What about the orange glasses some players wear, or that just a fashion statement? I hope there is a reason, as I really hate it when people wear sunglasses in doors.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2013)

i wonder who my absolute best champ is


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> i wonder who my absolute best champ is



Karma? :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 11, 2013)

just because im the best karma player doesn't mean she's my best champ


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> just because im the best karma player doesn't mean she's my best champ



Pfft, the slander.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Ahh all right.
> 
> What about the orange glasses some players wear, or that just a fashion statement? I hope there is a reason, as I really hate it when people wear sunglasses in doors.



Those are called Gunners. Its gaming eyewear that helps you focus on a computer screen for longer amounts of time without straining your eyes. They're a big sponsor to the e sports scene right now.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 11, 2013)

IMO, it seems more of a fashion statement if anything.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 11, 2013)

Do they actually do much to help staring at a screen then? Cus if they do fuck all, then it's a fashion statement, and then it's sunglasses indoors.

I hate sunglasses indoors.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2013)

They're legit lol. 

Bunch of hipsters up in here.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2013)

I just

don't get why people would wear sunglasses indoors

when there is no sun

it makes no sense and really annoys me

And they looks stupid whilst doing it


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I just
> 
> don't get why people would wear sunglasses indoors
> 
> ...



They're NOT Sunglasses.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 12, 2013)

^

pretty much that


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> They're NOT Sunglasses.



I know, you already said, I'm about real sunglasses


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

23-5-10 with caitlyn just now.

Got my first quadra, almost got my first Penta at the same time too, if LB didn't steal the kill on Sejauni.


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2013)

New Tales of Valaron page. As always, it's funny.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

rivington is such a bad caster


----------



## Bioness (Jan 12, 2013)

Just got 29-10-28 as Kog'Maw

Long game is long.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> I just
> 
> don't get why people would wear sunglasses indoors
> 
> ...


I wear shades at night and indoors.

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

4N said:


> IMO, it seems more of a fashion statement if anything.





Chausie said:


> Do they actually do much to help staring at a screen then? Cus if they do fuck all, then it's a fashion statement, and then it's sunglasses indoors.
> 
> I hate sunglasses indoors.



Nah, they really help. It's the real life equivalent of that one program that adjusts your screen's colours and brightness on the time of day, equivalent in how much it helps your eyes from getting exhausted. But since you can't count on that being installed on every LAN event computer you go to, these will do.

Which is why you don't see them wearing the glasses when streaming at home, they've probably got that software installed.


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Nah, they really help. It's the real life equivalent of that one program that adjusts your screen's colours and brightness on the time of day, equivalent in how much it helps your eyes from getting exhausted. But since you can't count on that being installed on every LAN event computer you go to, these will do.
> 
> Which is why you don't see them wearing the glasses when streaming at home, they've probably got that software installed.



Wait, where can I find this software?


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

I forgot the name, don't use it myself
Let me search for a bit


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

Ah, I'm pretty sure it's this one, sounds familiar


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

Got my first Quadra with Lux just now.

Luxanna snipes OP.


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I'm going to enter the art contest, but idk what are the new items  . I guess I'll draw Zed or Swain as my favorite champ. Sorry, Darius.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm so sad.

Last night was the opposite of the night before. 

I need to go to school to learn how to carry.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

4N said:


> I'm so sad.
> 
> Last night was the opposite of the night before.
> 
> I need to go to school to learn how to carry.



Lesson 1

right click

Congratulations you have become an expert ad carry


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Lesson 1
> 
> right click
> 
> Congratulations you have become an expert ad carry



Then I'm diamond level. 

Thats not what I meant. I meant generally speaking, regardless of position.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Lesson 1
> 
> right click
> 
> Congratulations you have become an expert ad carry



looks like we got another pro over here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2013)

the pro who says rumble cant initiate and elise is a bad champ mmmmmmmmhmmmm


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

GOOD MORNING WAD


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

LET'S PLAY A GAME


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

WITH VAMPIRES


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

reported!!!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

OH SHIT

I DON'T CARE


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

glorious oniducksu avatar cronos


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2013)

why didnt u just PM me this proposition instead of post it in a thread im not exactly f5'ing

I ONLY DO THAT WITH MY MAFIA GAME AND THE BLENDER GOSH


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> the pro who says rumble cant initiate and elise is a bad champ mmmmmmmmhmmmm



Why would you intiate with rumble. Thats a terrible idea.

He has no stun. A small hp pool. And Slow speed

If you use his W to get in then you cant use it to get out. If your tryign to use E to initiate you have to land both shots to cripple somebody enough to not escape, assuming they dont have swift boots or mercs.

If your initiating with your ult then your wasting it.

So I say again. Why would you initiate with rumble.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm                     in


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> why didnt u just PM me this proposition instead of post it in a thread im not exactly f5'ing
> 
> I ONLY DO THAT WITH MY MAFIA GAME AND THE BLENDER GOSH



what's the fun in that


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why would you intiate with rumble. Thats a terrible idea.
> 
> He has no stun. A small hp pool. And Slow speed
> 
> ...



press r bro, press r


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> If your initiating with your ult then your wasting it.



>ult has huge slow
>added to that is most likely rylais slow
>good aimed ult will have the enemy team having trouble to get out, so they will get a lot of damage of it
>also they will disperse probably and fuck up positioning, or stay in the ult and take even more massive damage

How is this a waste?


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

Cronos you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if you want us to play you should come online


sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

I AM HERE OMG PLS YES


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> >ult has huge slow
> >added to that is most likely rylais slow
> >good aimed ult will have the enemy team having trouble to get out, so they will get a lot of damage of it
> >also they will disperse probably and fuck up positioning, or stay in the ult and take even more massive damage
> ...


> Rylai has nothing to do with rumble's kit. If your gonna use the rylai slow you can put it on any mage.
>Rumble's ult is only 1 character wide. Getting out of it is easy as shit unless they are just in terrible position or are stupid and try to walk the entire length of it, in which case they deserve to die.
> The point of the ult is to be used after the fight is started for the full dot effect, like after a mumu ult or swain nevermore or naut ult

Id rather have a real initiator like leona/diana/mumu/alistar etc than have rumble use his ult before it can be utilized properly


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

rylai no business on rumble ? WAT


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

Cronos said:


> rylai no business on rumble ? WAT



I said it has nothing to do with him not you dont make it on him 

ck


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

WE HAVE PLACE FOR ONE MORE PERSON ON EUW


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

GO AWAY U SUCK


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

no actually carry me pls


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

This FeaR vs Meat Playground so good.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

That was a good game. Glad Fear won.

I do want MP to go through as well though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

meat playground is really good

dont know who the hell fear is


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh.

Fear is that team Aphromoo ditched for CLG. 

cwutididthar 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You srsly didn't know who Fear was though


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

I stopped following competitive lol halfway through last year

Its all Sc2 and dota 2 for me


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

Eventually I build a new rig, I wanna try some SC2. Seems pretty good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

Probably the highest skill game out right now

Heart of the swarm is making it more noob friendly so we will see if that stands


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

Fear made it through.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll buy that filthy whore kennen to pay homage to one of my new favourite anime characters.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

What anime


----------



## Santí (Jan 12, 2013)

All these Pantheons this week can't stand a chance against Warwick, I had no clue he was this strong against Pantheon ad I've just been wrecking them


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

I bet my Pantheon can smash your WW.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 12, 2013)

So Rumble free week here, how do I use his ult!!!? I just had a game where I literally just pushed R and prayed every time that it would make the line in the right direction, 9/10 times it didn't haha. Worst Rumble NA.


----------



## Santí (Jan 12, 2013)

4N said:


> I bet my Pantheon can smash your WW.



Is that a 1v1 challenge?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

Nah I would lose.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 12, 2013)

How is Nami? Is she as good as Janna or Sona?  

I have been away from LoL.  I stopped playing a little before Zed was released.  I was a bit surprised by all the changes and I have new items to read up on.  I do like Ruby Sightstone on my support.


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So Rumble free week here, how do I use his ult!!!? I just had a game where I literally just pushed R and prayed every time that it would make the line in the right direction, 9/10 times it didn't haha. Worst Rumble NA.


Don't smartcast it for starters. 

Click once and while holding down the mouse button, aim your cursor and let go. 

Or click twice if you're not smartcasting. Try playing him in a few custom/bot games before you take it to normals if you want to figure out his kit first .


Payapaya said:


> How is Nami? Is she as good as Janna or Sona?
> 
> I have been away from LoL.  I stopped playing a little before Zed was released.  I was a bit surprised by all the changes and I have new items to read up on.  I do like Ruby Sightstone on my support.



Nami's pretty strong yeah. Better base stats than Sona that's for sure. Although she's a lot harder to use. I would say she's as good as Sona or Janna.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So Rumble free week here, how do I use his ult!!!? I just had a game where I literally just pushed R and prayed every time that it would make the line in the right direction, 9/10 times it didn't haha. Worst Rumble NA.



You dont smartcast rumble's ult


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

Fucking casuals, smartcasting rumbles ult is easy


----------



## Cronos (Jan 12, 2013)

didi wad and some other guy carried me so hard tonight, u guys da bes


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> You dont smartcast rumble's ult



If you know how to do it, then fucking do it. Shit's a lot faster than normally casting you just have to learn how to do it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Fucking casuals, smartcasting rumbles ult is easy



It reacts weird


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

No, you just press, hold and drag and then release


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm currently using the Flux program.

I still need a night lamp to see for the most part but the lighting isn't so dull and I can still see without straining my eyes. Nice.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> What anime



Baka to test.



I think you know which one he is if I say I'm going to buy kennen.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> No, you just press, hold and drag and then release



What the fuck

thats the same as regular >.>


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

No it isn't. With regular you have to click twice.


I'm not sure though, don't play Rumble much. Don't even own him I think.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 12, 2013)

Curse dominated again.

Both boring and good to watch.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 12, 2013)

Ugh, fucknig piece of shit servers.

Crashed and couldn't get back into the game. 3 fucking times in a row.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

Megazero making them plays on Cho Gath.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

nickwu trying his best to throw


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2013)

WAD raging so hard. 



Lautermortis throwing so hard. Split push when your ult is down and they're doin baron. Gj Shen.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

MRN isn't going to comeback this game.

Unless Megazero and Heartbeattt carry the team.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

Nope.

They threw.

They got beat by a bunch of people who eat in between breakfast and lunch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why would you intiate with rumble. Thats a terrible idea.
> 
> He has no stun. A small hp pool. And Slow speed
> 
> ...



Uhh...maybe if you don't have any other initiators? I mean, I guess that becomes a team comp issue, but he's still a good initiator. Just not Amumu/Malphite level.



Didi said:


> >ult has huge slow
> >added to that is most likely rylais slow
> >good aimed ult will have the enemy team having trouble to get out, so they will get a lot of damage of it
> >also they will disperse probably and fuck up positioning, or stay in the ult and take even more massive damage
> ...



^



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> > Rylai has nothing to do with rumble's kit. If your gonna use the rylai slow you can put it on any mage.
> >Rumble's ult is only 1 character wide. Getting out of it is easy as shit unless they are just in terrible position or are stupid and try to walk the entire length of it, in which case they deserve to die.
> > The point of the ult is to be used after the fight is started for the full dot effect, like after a mumu ult or swain nevermore or naut ult
> 
> Id rather have a real initiator like leona/diana/mumu/alistar etc than have rumble use his ult before it can be utilized properly



I don't think Rylai's is core on Rumble either, but still. It's a good initiation for the same reason GP's ultimate can be used to initiate. Long-range slow/damage that allows people to commit to a fight because they can't disengage.



StrawHatCrew said:


> So Rumble free week here, how do I use his ult!!!? I just had a game where I literally just pushed R and prayed every time that it would make the line in the right direction, 9/10 times it didn't haha. Worst Rumble NA.



Click and drag.



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> You dont smartcast rumble's ult



wat



4N said:


> Curse dominated again.
> 
> Both boring and good to watch.



Curse best NA team.

COMETH @ ME


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Curse best NA team.
> 
> COMETH @ ME



but it's true



well, or clg
they're also looking pretty good


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

Tsm is best.

Clearly

Asians dont lose video games


ck


----------



## Sansa (Jan 12, 2013)

MRN in a bad situation 

I'm gonna get shen instead of kennen.

That little rat is too expensive.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2013)

Ap malphite got a huge buff this season

makes me happy


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

Playing ranked is such a gamble.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2013)

Somewhat, but if you're really good at the game you can carry a bad, even two bad teammates.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Somewhat, but if you're really good at the game you can carry a bad, even two bad teammates.



How about four?


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> How about four?



Find a reliable duo queue partner so that you'll only have to worry about ever having 3 possible bad players. 

Improves your chances drastically.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

First time posting in this thread - Been playing this game for about two years. I'm a Moscow 5 and CLG.EU fan (Or formally known as CLG.EU, evil geniuses picked them up? I don't know for sure).

For the NA Scene, eh I'm indifferent with all of them. I want to see Aphrolift in action though. 

For the next champion, Thresh, is he a support?


----------



## OS (Jan 13, 2013)

Check out this Hipster Rumble


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Check out this Hipster Rumble



Bet he didn't initiate with his ult. 

lol that bitch had clarity. Why did Rumble have clarity.


----------



## OS (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm still laughing at his, play with real champs, remark.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Lament baby



You mean Torment?


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> First time posting in this thread - Been playing this game for about two years. I'm a Moscow 5 and CLG.EU fan (Or formally known as CLG.EU, evil geniuses picked them up? I don't know for sure).
> 
> For the NA Scene, eh I'm indifferent with all of them. I want to see Aphrolift in action though.
> 
> For the next champion, Thresh, is he a support?



Hi five fellow Clg EU fan 

And welcome to the thread! If you play on NA feel free to add me!  We often play group games although lately I havent found the means to play myself. My play times are also a bit sporadic lol.

Anyway, Summoner Name is DarthRN. 
And yeah it seems Thresh is going  to be primarily a support champ, although I have a feeling he might work out in the jungle as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> Find a reliable duo queue partner so that you'll only have to worry about ever having 3 possible bad players.
> 
> Improves your chances drastically.



Anyone want to partner with me? 

I'll take anyone, anything is better than players who don't buy boots or ward

Started fresh on Season 3.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Somewhat, but if you're really good at the game you can carry a bad, even two bad teammates.



Yeah

People carry me all the time

And nice green rep Wad.



Demonic Shaman said:


> First time posting in this thread - Been playing this game for about two years. I'm a Moscow 5 and CLG.EU fan (Or formally known as CLG.EU, evil geniuses picked them up? I don't know for sure).
> 
> For the NA Scene, eh I'm indifferent with all of them. I want to see Aphrolift in action though.
> 
> For the next champion, Thresh, is he a support?





You on EU servers?

If so, add me! Misogyny is the name

I don't have a clue about any of the teams, but it's fun watching


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

Also here are my current ranked stats so far, just started if anyone is curious.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice stats, whats ur record with Riven in ranked?

So far Im 4-0, in one game I went adc Riven bot with Taric(new meta), and I ended up 25/1/6..


----------



## Cronos (Jan 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Yeah
> 
> People carry me all the time



u and me both bb


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

Demonlul so manly.

I would have backed out after the first 50 secs.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 13, 2013)

i wish ag can go through


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> Nice stats, whats ur record with Riven in ranked?
> 
> So far Im 4-0, in one game I went adc Riven bot with Taric(new meta), and I ended up 25/1/6..



3-2, unlucky draws of teammates I would say, I always top Riven.

I always win my lane but then the others lanes were fed and you know how that goes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Darth for the welcome ^^



Sephiroth said:


> 3-2, unlucky draws of teammates I would say, I always top Riven.
> 
> I always win my lane but then the others lanes were fed and you know how that goes.



It depends how hard they were fed. But for top laner, you kind of have to roam around and make some plays. If not, you have to make the calls and be calm about it ("Jungler is at red, dragon will spawn 9:15, mid's going to bottom, [your jungler] can either counterjungle or countergank, etc.") This can somehow backfire depends on your teammates as well. It works maybe 70% of the time but the other times, your teammates will ignore it and fight with you. In that case I would just ignore their bickering and do your thing. 

I main support, I'm only 1500 elo (Kind of stopped at 1500 because I'm practicing with a ranked team). I used to main top lane (From 1200 to 1400) but I'm strictly maining support. If not, I'll play top lane or jungle. Summoner's name is Maxillion



Fuck I love Phantoml0rd.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 13, 2013)

great second game by ag


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

Yo DS, I added you. Always nice to play with more peeps.

And yeah Cronos, AG pretty much dominated that ga.e


----------



## Cronos (Jan 13, 2013)

i want cris to die in a fire


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Thanks Darth for the welcome ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me on that I try to team lead, I get supports acting snarky when I ask them to ward, and I gank mid often.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

hahaha.

olaf is so beast. it would be quite unfortunate if he got nerfed because of the constant picks and dominance teams gain with him.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Believe me on that I try to team lead, I get supports acting snarky when I ask them to ward, and I gank mid often.



Yeah, that tends to happen lol. When it comes to warding, I will do it myself. Whether I'm top, jungle, mid, or adc, I will always buy wards.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah, that tends to happen lol. When it comes to warding, I will do it myself. Whether I'm top, jungle, mid, or adc, I will always buy wards.



Yeah I ward top jungle and my lane, but it should be expected obviously of support to ward up their jungle, dragon, etc

"Why should I waste a slot on a wardstone?" I get stuff like that.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

amumu so deadly.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 13, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> 3-2, unlucky draws of teammates I would say, I always top Riven.
> 
> I always win my lane but then the others lanes were fed and you know how that goes.



In that game, I pretty much carried the team myself, before the game started everyone was saying "gg no adc, troll Riven etc", me and my partner Taric(who is a friend from school) dominated our lane, we faced Sona and Ezreal, my killing spree was 15, and i was able to get by full build quickly. It was during my trip in the elo hell, when the game was over I checked the enemy's team stats, all of them from the elo hell. Right now Im 1350 elo.

Usually when i see myself doing good in lane and the others not, I try my best to tell them to try being positive or drag the game to late game.

It will be a sad day when Riven gets nerfed(which will be on the Thresh patch).


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

okay

demonlul is so legit

those jukes with MF 0_0


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

perucho1990 said:


> In that game, I pretty much carried the team myself, before the game started everyone was saying "gg no adc, troll Riven etc", me and my partner Taric(who is a friend from school) dominated our lane, we faced Sona and Ezreal, my killing spree was 15, and i was able to get by full build quickly. It was during my trip in the elo hell, when the game was over I checked the enemy's team stats, all of them from the elo hell. Right now Im 1350 elo.
> 
> Usually when i see myself doing good in lane and the others not, I try my best to tell them to try being positive or drag the game to late game.
> 
> It will be a sad day when Riven gets nerfed(which will be on the Thresh patch).



One of the games I did carry against a fed legendary Kat, good thing I can burst shit out of her though.

Riven is getting nerfed though really? Shit.

Longer ult CD is not so bad.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 13, 2013)

nooooooooooooo ag


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

DNG should feel bad.

Had to pick Karthus. Tsk.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

Fuck

750 more IP to Jarvan

I wanna play Jarvan
AP Kog Maw
Farmzahar
Trollpool
Jericho Swain
Snake

Not the free gayboy.


God damn it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

Refunded the bunny Riven I bought and then rebought her on sale, so free IP back.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't watch the games until later :l I have no idea who made it through but I just have to know did Curse win? I want to see them in finals

And yeah Riven's getting nerfed. Eve's getting nerfed so hard ;_; and Lee Sin too. I don't remember what else, but those three are the ones I remember


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

MP won game 1.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, Curse went through.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

MRN is still in?

I thought they got knocked out yesterday.

Megazero gonna playmake again.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

Gonna learn how to play shen from watching Clakeydeee.

Gonna be the best Shen NA after.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

MRN is in the loser's bracket. If anyone wins in the loser's bracket... is it considered 3rd place? Or are they going to play the finals? I forgot how it works. (Really hoping Curse wins)


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

Megazero, ClakeyD, and Ecco made the plays for MRN just now.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

fcking olaf

does

not

die



woooow

what a long day

and just for the last position.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

MegaZero is so OP on Olaf.


No matter how many people attack him he just won't die.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

better nerf ireliaolaf


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

Loser's bracket is just single elimination, winner takes it all
Just Bo3's and the one winning the final takes the last Season 3 spot in NA


----------



## Xrdv (Jan 13, 2013)

Better nerf Urgot to 

Good show by MRN on those last 2 games.

Unfortunately can't watch the last games. Damn you time-zones!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

Is spell vamp good on Malzahar?


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Is spell vamp good on Malzahar?



Nah, I don't think so


just need massive AP for that instagib



Then again I never play him, ask Sajin


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

ugh rivington, please shut the fuck up


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

i prefer rivington to kobe24 

but ultimately, phreak > all

phreak > jatt/deman > dnt care for anyone else.

i watched phreak and jatt during the S3 finals IIRC.

i watched jatt and deman today.

jatt and deman have great chemistry. deman has a knack for making things seem more exciting than they actually are.

phreak still my favorite though.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

what the fuck


rivington is only better than hatperson and redbaron


Kobe shits on him


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

I will like to try some theorycrafting. Tell me what you think.

Sejuani jungle.

Her clear time is average at best and she has no sustain plus she doesn't dish out much and she is mana hungry. her early jungle will definitely be rough.

Start out 5 pots and Machete.

Usually in this S3 jungle I tend to get Wriggles for any champ I jungle with for the lifesteal but I don't think it'll be good on Sej so I would try to rush a Giant's Belt for more survivability. At this point I would look to either build it into Sunfire or Warmog's? Sunfire can definitely help with clear time and do more damage while Warmogs provides better health regen. I think Sunfire may be a better choice as you'll definitely want Sej to be more tanky overall due to the fact she has to be up in the enemy's face to do any damage as apart from your Ultimate.

As for boots, I think Boots of Mobility will be best. 

I think a next time to build that may be core on her will be Randuin's. With Randuin's more health and armor, then with her CC it should proc the Randuin's passive, right? If so, why not get this item to make Sej a menace to deal with even more.

okay, thats all I have for now. Don't know nothing else. -_-


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2013)

Joe 'dont call me Joe 'joe miller' Miller


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> what the fuck
> 
> 
> rivington is only better than hatperson and redbaron
> ...



I dunno man. 

I haven't listened to either or pay much attention to make an accurate judgement but I find Kobe casts like he has no idea to the game sometimes, which surprises me when I found out he was a former pro player. I'm apart of the minority though it seems as Reddit loves him somehow.

I certianly didn't enjoy his commentary yesterday though.

Rivington... nothing special about him really. Has a mean beard though.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

4N said:


> I will like to try some theorycrafting. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Sejuani jungle.
> 
> ...



You can turn machete into those new items, I forgot what they're called (too lazy to look it up too) but right, don't go for wriggles on Sejuani. She desperately needs blue for her to jungle, so if you're facing against her, you take that away from her and she'll be completely behind. You can also get philosopher stone or you can rush the sunfire cape. (I prefer the sunfire cape because it provides armor as well) Warmogs is okay on Sejuani but not really one of her core items. 

I would go for Frozen Heart instead of Randuins because you're sticking into their whole team and slow their attack speed passively instead of activating randuins. Also Frozen Heart gives CDR for Sejuani. You can get both, but I would rush Frozen before Randuins.

Sejuani's one of the biggest weakness is the long cooldown and early jungling.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

CLAKEYDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



baron and 5 for 0


MRN!

MRN!

MRN!


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

Dat turn around.

Urgot goin to work.

Watch him get banned for months in draft and ranked now.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

I hate Cris so I'm glad MRN won game 1.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Dat turn around.
> 
> Urgot goin to work.
> 
> Watch him get banned for months in draft and ranked now.



it's season 2 all over again lol





but fuck yeah

MRN




and fuck yeah Cris lost

One more game to go, hopefully :3


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

They let Clakey D get on his main.

GG.


----------



## Santí (Jan 13, 2013)

I want Elo, but I told myself not to do Ranked until I have at least 1,000 matches


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

Watch Olaf get banned for months too.

MegaZero too fucking pro.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2013)

4N said:


> I will like to try some theorycrafting. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Sejuani jungle.
> 
> ...



turn machete into spirit stone and then into spirit of the ancient golemn.

then go sunfire/mercs/warmogs/(if you need MR Spirit Visage or Bulwark)/Frozen Mallet


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

Do people have something agaisnt DNG Cris? Is he a douche of sorts? Poor guy is getting thrashed both in game and out of it. :c

Do Ranked when you are confident enough Santi. Try and learn all the roles and have at least 2-3 champs you can play with comfortably for those roles.

I don't plan on doing ranked for a long time but I'm pretty confident you'll absorb shit faster than me so you'll prolly start that shit before me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I hate Cris so I'm glad MRN won game 1.


bahaha Cris gets so much hate. 

Although I also think he's kinda a jackass. Plus I've been a fan of ClakeyDeee from his Street Fighter days. 


Jiyeon said:


> Watch Olaf get banned for months too.
> 
> MegaZero too fucking pro.



Olaf's always been fucking OP. Plus the Olaf/Riven matchup is slated towards Olaf by quite a bit. I don't see him getting banned in solo queue to be honest. Urgot either.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 13, 2013)

I want them to start picking different champs, some completely random ones. Not the same over and over, gets boring.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2013)

4N said:


> prolly



lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 13, 2013)

just carried as WW

lolol


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

And MARN got through.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

Complete shut out from MRN.

MRN is the new TPA


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

4N said:


> i'm dying of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he's not like doublelift at all.


Cris is just a douche. Not like the kind that 'haha i insult you, you're all trash'. The kind that genuinely shittalks when he's losing, blames his team, can only win by ghosting all day erryday and just stood last in line when they gave out attitudes.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

4N said:


> I will like to try some theorycrafting. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Sejuani jungle.
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> turn machete into spirit stone and then into spirit of the ancient golemn.
> 
> then go sunfire/mercs/warmogs/(if you need MR Spirit Visage or Bulwark)/Frozen Mallet



^yeah what Darth said is pretty solid
Though I probably wouldn't buy the FM but a randuins or something like that, but whatever



And oh yeah
MRN
MRN
MRN
MRN
MRN
FUCK YEAH
CLAKEYDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2013)

MegaZero is so GOAT.

I'd like to see him 1v1 Rekkless when he's on Olaf and Rekkless is on Vayne.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

Didi said:


> No, he's not like doublelift at all.
> 
> 
> Cris is just a douche. Not like the kind that 'haha i insult you, you're all trash'. The kind that genuinely shittalks when he's losing, blames his team, can only win by ghosting all day erryday and just stood last in line when they gave out attitudes.




Ah, well, that sucks lol.


And thanks DS, Darth and Didi. Gonna be trying out the build on Sejuani.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 13, 2013)

I feel sad that all the games are now done. :\

Gotta wait for IEM Catowice for more LoL shit.

sigh :c

Oh, and Cruzerthebruzer joined as a sub for Team MRN.

Sucks what happened to him with the shit that went down with AL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 13, 2013)

NA teams suck and always will

cometh at me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I'm glad MRN won. And yeah I don't mind the other DNG players, just only Cris. During the playoffs, he was the only one streaming because Curse was taking a break and all the pro players weren't streaming. So I decided to watch Cris for the first time, he's a douche that puts the blame on anyone but himself. He's not that great of a player compared to all the other top laners but yeah he gets a lot of hate on his stream. 

The difference between Cris and DL is that doublelift is actually good and backs up his trash talk 




WAD said:


> NA teams suck and always will
> 
> cometh at me



Going to agree with you there since I'm a M5 and CLG.EU fan (wary). Oh and Azubu Blaze / TPA. Azubu Frost.... Uh. I don't know. Maybe without Woong.

Edit: Wow even when Cris is on his best champion, he got rocked by Zero.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 14, 2013)

Dat losing streak. The only saving grace was the fact that I at least wasn't losing in my own lane (except that Ahri game). 

Syndra became my 2nd favorite champion in the past week: relatively safe harass, incredibly easy wave creep clearing and strong burst (often underestimated by opponent) result in an easy time during laning phase. 

Anivia still seems like a much more useful champion in team fights though. Although Syndra's faster mass stun does wonders sometimes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2013)

Anivia is so good.

They call me Froggen Jr.

(they do for real)

Syndra is fun too, but she's clearly not as good as the bird.

Bird is the word.

Bird, bird, bird.


----------



## Juri (Jan 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Anivia is so good.
> 
> They call me Froggen Jr.
> 
> ...



Alas poor Mundo.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Anivia is so good.
> 
> They call me Froggen Jr.
> 
> ...





Juri said:


> Alas poor Mundo.



It still hurts !


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2013)

im confuzzled


----------



## Cronos (Jan 14, 2013)

you forget blocking me off ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uh1uYG8Mov4[/YOUTUBE]

Told ya I'd be putting it on youtube.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

No vid of my greatness? 

My Zed got no attention. :c


----------



## Bioness (Jan 14, 2013)

Wait isn't that Darth? Or do WAD and Darth share an account..

What am I looking for there.

Also I just had one of the most frustrating matches ever, even though my team won, they WERE ALL RETARDED. Like no communicating, some of them would randomly run away at the start of a team fight leaving me to get jumped, one was a tower diver constantly chasing after people while getting killed by the tower. I was Malzahar during it so looking on the map only to see my "team" in different locations while the other rapes middle was beyond vexing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2013)

This was a fun match, made some really awesome skills shots, like catching Yi in Highlander from a sideways angle with just the very tip of my laser.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2013)

Darth lets me play on his main/his smurf (if he's on) on NA since my main account is on EU-W.

And eh, that was pretty cool but probably nothing special worthy of a video 

All in a day's work.


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2013)

WAD going man mode.

Son, I am proud.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2013)

Kha Zix* is in every single game and always on the enemy team with at least a 5-0 score by the 15th minute. Fuck you team.


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2013)

Not enough Rengars to balance out this over-population of Kha'zix zzzzzzzzz.

Riot pls buff.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2013)

I just bought Rengar last week


Don't think I've played him in an actual game yet
But I had been wanting to get him for a long time, his mechanics are pretty fun


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2013)

You didn't pick the best time to do so, honestly.

He's under powered and a bit frustrating at the moment because of the nerf to his ulti, which went from an instant stealth to one that can be delayed for up to 4 seconds, so any DoT move may just be the end of you and have you waste your ulti, since it still goes on cooldown even if the stealth never activated. I honestly can't wait for his promised buff next patch.

I recommend jungling with him right now, as his early game is far too weak to trade with anyone and you're likely to lose lane against everyone. It doesn't even matter who you're up against, you're going to lose without ganks.

His gank is pretty solid and it's quite easy to get that lvl 2 or lvl 3 gank, one of the most dangerous. Since Rengar is manaless, you will want to save up 3 or 4 points of ferocity before actually going in for a gank. The best thing about Rengar is when people are getting ganked, it's common meta (and basically second nature) to run into a bush so that you lose vision of them, but this is your greatest advantage because you can just leap on them as soon as you're in that bush and either Enhanced Q them (more recommended if they're low on health so you can get the quick finish, you can delete almost any bottom laner with less than half health with this) or your Enhanced E to root them in place for about 1 second so that you and your lane can feast on the sitting duck

Once you've snowballed from the early ganks and have a solid amount of equips, then you can do almost anything and give absolutely zero fucks.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2013)

FUCK YOU I DO WHAT I WANT 

gonna toplane that badboy


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2013)

Build Tankgar and enjoy


----------



## Cronos (Jan 14, 2013)

i'm ready to go right now


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Build Tankgar and enjoy



Tankgar is so troll.

You go double W to your enemy. All the damage he does is mitigated, but he can't mitigate your damage.
Do this 5 times.

Finish him off while having full HP.
Laugh


Late game, with SC,SV,Bulwark,Omen,GA
Watch the enemy waste everything on you while you still live.


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2013)

Tankgar is not even half as effective as he used to be, cuz of them hard W nerfs he's better off as a normal bruiser with mostly attack damage and then some hp/defense to survive the gangbang after you leap in and initiate in team fights.

I usually go: Wriggles (Only if you're jungling, of course), Cleaver, Bonetooth, Frozen Mallet, Maw (only if there's a strong AP), and then the last item is situational between a: Randuin's Omen, Sword of the Divine, Last Whisperer. 

After I run out of room and the match is still ongoing, I'll sell the Wriggles and by something else.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> Darth lets me play on his main/his smurf (if he's on) on NA since my main account is on EU-W.
> 
> And eh, that was pretty cool but probably nothing special worthy of a video
> 
> All in a day's work.



Going man-mode and living is always welcome in my videos  (example ) but expect a bunch of videos from me when you play with me


----------



## Darth (Jan 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Going man-mode and living is always welcome in my videos  (example ) but expect a bunch of videos from me when you play with me



I gotta say, recording matches is a damn good idea. There have been countless plays that myself or someone on my team had made that would have looked epic on a youtube video. 

damn me for not being able to play at home/run lolreplay.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2013)

Whenever I queue today, I get games with a premade Bot team that I have to leave as I only wanna play support 

woe is i


----------



## Cronos (Jan 14, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Whenever I queue today, I get games with a premade Bot team that I have to leave as I only wanna play support
> 
> woe is i



u need me bb


----------



## Chausie (Jan 14, 2013)

Ye, so we can be the premade bot team and fuck over anyone else who wants to take my support spot!


----------



## Sansa (Jan 14, 2013)

Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in draft keep banning teemo even when I tell them I'm going to play him.

Atleast Lux is my main so I can just ult and KS them after.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in draft keep banning teemo even when I tell them I'm going to play him.
> 
> Atleast Lux is my main so I can just ult and KS them after.



Whenever i play draft, i ban Teemo whenever someone says he is going to play him


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2013)

When you guys play normals do you play blind or draft?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

Draft.

We do blind if one of our group can't do draft or if we feel like going baylife.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2013)

wut 

weve almost always played blind until this week


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> wut
> 
> weve almost always played blind until this week



Thats because Adrian couldn't do draft until last week. Same goes for Santi.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2013)

those losers

ive been able to do draft since i was level 16


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

^wafflefries too op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 14, 2013)

blitzpick.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

i wish riot would install a speak feature in-game like dota.


----------



## Santí (Jan 14, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> those losers
> 
> ive been able to do draft since i was level 16



Fuck buying 32747 Champions.

Buy 3-5 and master 3-5, then buy runes for them to improve your performance.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 14, 2013)

912 more IP til Shen is mine


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2013)

My normal ELO has dropped down to a level where i get instalockers ALL the time, with barely ever any ADC, or any kind of proper team comp for that matter. Just horrible. Wat do? This happened after i started playing new champs and thus not being as good in playing them - usually ending up losing.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 14, 2013)

Learn AP Yi, go to any lane, take all the cs for yourself with your q and carry.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 14, 2013)

I was just in a match where I was supposed to be the adc and someone told me to tank instead.

Because fuck logic, let's not have an adc


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2013)

4N said:


> i wish riot would install a speak feature in-game like dota.



fuck no, I hate people talking shit on chat, I hate it even more when they can do so on mic
shit can escalate between 2 random teammembers so much more quickly


----------



## Guiness (Jan 14, 2013)

hmm, fair enough.

you can always use the mute button as well. 

but i find typing a pain in clutch moments when you need your hands on the mouse. I like it for the enhanced communication to be had between teammates.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 14, 2013)

Eh yeah I don't want to hear two randoms raging over the microphone. And if we mute them, they might actually say something important (m.i.a.) and stuff but we mute them cause they were being retarded.

Also M5 is now Gambit Gaming. ... Idk if I like M5 or GG as a name more.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 14, 2013)

Just carried a game SO HARD.

I was Jarvan jungle and i fed my mid so hard. Like give her all kills that i could've given her.
Akali was top against Olaf and built Warmog as first big item.
Oh my god she was so bad.
Bot was doing well and didn't need much help.

But my god after the laning phase, did my team screw up. With all 5 enemies pretty much mia (despite me warding the fuck out of the enemy jungle), and alive, my team goes to baron while i tell them to back off repeatedly. We got aced with 2 deaths on the enemy team. Next team fight we lost again due to my team focusing the tank (Olaf) who had Warmog, Randuins and SV.

If not for my initiate next TF we would have lost. We slowly pushed turrets and due to my bait we finally pushed and won.
But man am i tired from that game. To carry so hard you have to be the decision maker, you have to guide everyone, time buffs and objectives, ward all the time, give buffs.
Tired as fuck


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2013)

4N said:


> hmm, fair enough.
> 
> you can always use the mute button as well.
> 
> but i find typing a pain in clutch moments when you need your hands on the mouse. I like it for the enhanced communication to be had between teammates.



Yeah, I know, I can use the mute button


But like I said, shit can escalate quickly between two random teammates and I don't have any control over them using the mute button



Also even though I said I can use the mute button, I have a pretty bad temper when it comes to people insulting me, so if one fucktard would do that over voice chat I'd probably waste the rest of the match arguing with him and wishing I could punch him in the face


----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2013)

Gentleman, what's the best way to play Riven and what items?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Gentleman, what's the best way to play Riven and what items?



I don't know about other Rivens, but I go the tons of damage route.

Rush bloodthrister--->belt of health--->CD boots--->another bloodthirster---->Frozen mallet or warmogs

With two bloodthrister you can instant kill a carry before they can react off stun.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 15, 2013)

2 bloodthirsters


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

riven op as fuck


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

^

I pretty much shut her down in lane but a couple bad decisions made by me plus an experimental build pretty much let her bounce back. 

Freakin GAs. -_-

Still love Irelia though.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 15, 2013)

beating riven in lane, whut


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

u wot m8

u wot m8
u wot m8

u wot m8

u wot m8

u wot m8

u wot m8

u wot m8


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD has an Aussie fetish or some shit.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

I did beat her in lane.

I had her 2 up in kills and in farm too.

My Irelia 2 gud.

You guys weren't paying attention 

And my flash escape Malphite ult was damn neat. Looks leke watching the higher elo players flash escaping that ult paid off


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

irelia is also op as fuck

so no special mention there

op tier list (as mandated by sajin-sama himself):

akali
riven
shen
irelia
khazix

top 5 op

lux bottom tier

yep


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Riven is more OP than Irelia. I want my mention dammit! 

I think Irelia is pretty balanced right now. I want to experiment more builds on her though because building Triforce GA is boring as fck.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

when in doubt

WARMOGGS SUNFIRE


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> when in doubt
> 
> WARMOGGS SUNFIRE



GETTING NERFED WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

spam it now while u can


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Riot pls

I want to play Diana again without losing. 

Riot pls


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

ill just keep playing zed

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2013)

I like Lux


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I like Lux



Because Lux is awesome. 

Although she's nowhere near as awesome as Diana.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Gentleman, what's the best way to play Riven and what items?





Sephiroth said:


> I don't know about other Rivens, but I go the tons of damage route.
> 
> Rush bloodthrister--->belt of health--->CD boots--->another bloodthirster---->Frozen mallet or warmogs
> 
> With two bloodthrister you can instant kill a carry before they can react off stun.



>frozen mallet or warmogs

yeah nah don't listen to this guy. You have a spammable shield that scales off of AD. That means to make that shield stronger you should focus mainly on building AD, and resistances. Building health is a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge waste.

I used to rush BT as well, but with the rework of BC it's just too good to ignore, rush that. BC+BT can decimate anyone in midgame. After that go focus on your resistances. 
CD boots can be worthwhile, as cdr is a very strong stat on Riven, but in higher level games you won't get away with it and will most likely need the tenacity from mercs.

Good items on Riven
-Black Cleaver
-Bloodthirster
-Guardian Angel
-Last Whisper
-Maw of Malmortius
-Randuins Omen
-Spirit Visage
-Runic Bulwark


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

fuck that

piss didi off

warmoggs/frozen mallet/atmas/randuins/berserkergreaves/FROZEN FUCKIN HEART

KING SHIT


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

enjoy being a scrub WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

i cant hear u

i need to resize my crown

it covers my ears


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah I was sad when I saw she use to be so awesome. She is a sweet champion to play.

*talking about Diana


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Peepz not building enough cdr on riven. 

needs mah boots of lucidity.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Good items on Riven
> *-Spirit Visage
> -Runic Bulwark*



^Yeah don't listen to that guy. He's a hack.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

that was kinda fuckin funny

"WTF DONT BUILD RIVEN TANKY SHE NEEDS AD ITEMS THATS ALL THE TANKINESS SHE NEEDS"

"SO IM GOING TO RECOMMEND U SOME NON-AD ITEMS"


----------



## Cronos (Jan 15, 2013)

LEGIT DIDI IS LEGIT


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

Fuck you mate


I mentioned resistances pretty fucking clearly
resistances will make that shield pretty powerful


Spirit Visage is actually pretty goddamn good against a magic damage heavy team, it's 50 MR, and the cdr is also awesome on Riven. Plus the passive doesn't hurt in conjunction with your lifesteal.


I was contemplating to put or not put Runic Bulwark on there, but at the end of the day, 30 armor and 60 MR is awesome against lots of magic damage, and that's without the health and the passive/aura. Only worth getting though if nobody else has it/will get it. Really situational pick, and I almost never build it. But it's a good pick.


In most games nowadays end game I'll have mercs, BC, BT, GA, LW and Maw, but that doesn't mean those other items aren't good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

not enough

bloodthirsters!!!!!!111oneone


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Want resistances?

Build Maw/GA. Or Randuins/GA. 

Bulwark totally not needed.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 15, 2013)

what's a bulwark


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Want resistances?
> 
> Build Maw/GA. Or Randuins/GA.
> 
> Bulwark totally not needed.



Yeah that's what I advise as the primary option, I'm just giving some secondary situational options you fucktard, read my bloody post


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah that's what I advise as the primary option, I'm just giving some secondary situational options you fucktard, read my bloody post



wat.

your jungler or support is always gonna build bulwark. The benefits on Riven are nil and zero. It offers zero offensive stats and lowers your kill potential. 

maw/randuins/GA all increase your kill potential while giving you near equivalent defensive stats. 

fuck you didi you suck at riven.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Good items on Riven
> -Black Cleaver
> -Bloodthirster
> -Guardian Angel
> ...


Maw and Guardian angel are usually my grabs after health.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Only health you need on riven is BC/Randuins and red pot.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

ITT PEOPLE DON'T GET WHAT SECONDARY SITUATIONAL MEANS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

ITT

BAGEL BITES


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 15, 2013)

As a player who gets forced into the support position (not that I mind, supporting is kind of fun!) because all my friends apparently suck at it every time I play with them, this hits home.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po3RaNWxG-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> As a player who gets forced into the support position because all my friends apparently suck at it every time I play with them, this hits home.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po3RaNWxG-4[/YOUTUBE]



so many support mains on nf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Only health you need on riven is BC/Randuins and red pot.



Frozen Mallet seems like a standard grab on her, or am I mistaken? 

Either way it depends on team comp I suppose.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Frozen Mallet seems like a standard grab on her, or am I mistaken?
> 
> Either way it depends on team comp I suppose.



Most pro's agree that Frozen Mallet isn't a good item on her. 



Indepth Riven guide that will address all of your questions. The best Riven resource guide out there atm. He updates it often enough as well.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 15, 2013)

that montage he has is legit


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Most pro's agree that Frozen Mallet isn't a good item on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Indepth Riven guide that will address all of your questions. The best Riven resource guide out there atm. He updates it often enough as well.



Seems it's a bit outdated, helpful for some tips though indeed.

I'll use Randuins instead.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> so many support mains on nf.



Ofc! It's a great position. All of the blame when things go wrong, and none of the thanks when things go right!


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Most pro's agree that Frozen Mallet isn't a good item on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Indepth Riven guide that will address all of your questions. The best Riven resource guide out there atm. He updates it often enough as well.



Hey Darth


Look closely

Do you see it


The fucking Aegis in there?


yeah

fuck you 


For the record I'm not mad because you contradicted me, I'm mad because you didn't read my posts clearly. I hate it when people do that. That is all.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

awwwwwwww fuck, jiji stepped down ;_;
because he hated how chauster and dl never seemed to believe in him (he thinks this is also what makes hotshot play worse than the old days)


so sad ;_;


RIP SWEET PRINCE


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol, Kha'zix currently has a 90% ban rate and a 70% win rate, and the QQ'ing on the LoL forums is just gold 

Incoming nerfs.

We should do a Kha'zix and Amumu/Galio combo tonight, the enemy team would be all like "STAY TOGETHER SO KHA DOESN'T ISOLATE YOU!!!"

>Eat an Amumu ulti on the entire team.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> Hey Darth
> 
> 
> Look closely
> ...





			
				Goldfather8 said:
			
		

> In short, buy this after your Guardian Angel if you feel you need a bit of extra tankiness after finishing your Guadian Angel. Note: Since the addition of the maw item, this item has become a rare pick in my builds but it is still viable, *just not as viable.*



Dude, he doesn't build that shit either. He just had it in there because his guide predated Maw's introduction to the game. Pre Maw yes I'd agree it would have been a fantastic item to build on Riven. Currently? Nope. Like I said, you're going to have at least one other Bulwark on the team at this point anyway and the overall item is so damn expensive it will set you behind if you buy it while not extremely ahead. 

And with the new Randuins, you get wayyy more hp and armor plus two different slows and it just offers way more utility and usefulness in teamfights. 

Liek, if you need MR Maw is just an overall much better item on Riven. If you need armor, Randuins is as good as it gets. Hell, I'd even argue Thornmail is better than Aegis at this point because it has the highest amount of cost efficient armor in the game while giving you more damage output. 

For the life of me I can't think of a single instance I'd ever want to build Bulwark on Riven. Or even Spirit Visage for that matter. With the lifesteal nerfs on BT and Vamp scepter it's honestly a negligible increase to your survivability. The CDR and HP are nice but Randuins and Boots of Lucidity just do it better. I guess if they're running triple AP it sounds like a legit item along with mercs, but in this day and age with AD casters and assassins running rampant you're rarely going to want to build a SV. 



			
				Didders said:
			
		

> For the record I'm not mad because you contradicted me, I'm mad because you didn't read my posts clearly. I hate it when people do that. That is all.



I did read your post clearly though. I just honestly feel Bulwark isn't even worth looking at as a secondary item. I still love you though Didders.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2013)

I remember when i only jungled tiger udyr and laughed at pheonix

oh what a fool i was


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dude, he doesn't build that shit either. He just had it in there because his guide predated Maw's introduction to the game. Pre Maw yes I'd agree it would have been a fantastic item to build on Riven. Currently? Nope. Like I said, you're going to have at least one other Bulwark on the team at this point anyway and the overall item is so damn expensive it will set you behind if you buy it while not extremely ahead.
> 
> And with the new Randuins, you get wayyy more hp and armor plus two different slows and it just offers way more utility and usefulness in teamfights.
> 
> ...





> *it is still viable*, just not as viable



I can do bolding too. 
Like he says, very rare pick, not as viable as it used to be. But still viable.

And I always build Maw or Randuins as well. Just saying, theoretically a situation could arise that calls for the bulwark. It's just a situation that almost never occurs, especially with like you mentioned the rise of AD assassins/caster everywhere.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

I was watching some guides on solomid and lolpro and they suggest i play Jarvan as a burst AD caster, 100-0 an enemy AD/AP Carry.



I am admittedly very surprised - when i have gone the offensive route (Brutalizer > TF) i have not done so much damage, and other times i was forced to go defensively.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

im like da best j4 eva


----------



## Juri (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> im like da best j4 eva



How much did you help?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> im like da best j4 eva



Teach me the ways of the helpful


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

in all srsnss 

j4 is great in aoe comps and bad against high mobility

ezreal AD? meh

MF AD? she gun get dunked 

one of my favorite things about j4 jungle is he can and should gank the lane closest to his blue buff immediately and those laners seldom expect it


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

With Jarvan, if i am on blue side, i start smiteless red, get blue with smite and head top. 
On purple, start smiteless blue, go smite red etc.


Although i hate jungling some times.
Last game i had with Jarvan i was up against Shaco who took EVERY single buff.

He timed them so well and he was there in a second. I do red buff, he sees me with 100 HP.
Next, i do blue and want to give it to Ahri and i tell her to hurry up because Shaco might come and she just auto attacks him, allowing Shaco to get it.
Next red, i tell Wukong to come and aid me because Shaco will most likely come and ping him 5 times and when i get it Shaco comes and kills me, and when i went batshit insane on his ass, he goes "lol can't you kill red by yourself"
We won the game SOMEHOW, i'd guess because their Jayce wasn't always present and our champs were more AOE oriented.

I warded the entire jungle and all entrances and i tell my team to come so he doesn't come out of nowhere and they fucking stay afk farming while the enemy team does Baron and shit.
I really have no idea how we won


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> With Jarvan, if i am on blue side, i start smiteless red, get blue with smite and head top.
> On purple, start smiteless blue, go smite red etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Why do smitteless?

My smite always comes  off cd around 50% hp of the second buff


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why do smitteless?
> 
> My smite always comes  off cd around 50% hp of the second buff



So i can run directly to my other buff and do it fast, then gank top.
The first buff is also smiteless because of Mid/Bot helping me out


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone want to duo some normals?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Server   ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Server   ?



North America.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> North America.



Well you suck


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2013)

Renekton needs a change on his passive then he would be so beastly. 

At the moment he is ok compared to other bruisers but i guess in general thats above average as they are all doing good right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well you suck



If only you could bring your stuff between servers.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2013)

Spaniards need their own server.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2013)

Also, Kha Zix is a gay as fuck champion.

I was fed as shit as Cait and Kha Zix 2 shotted me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> If only you could bring your stuff between servers.



You can for like 15 bucks


----------



## Juri (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You can for like 15 bucks



Not to NA.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

NA sucks 

yep


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Juri said:


> Not to NA.



Seriously?

Not that i'd ever transfer to NA

But seriously? Why not :/
ROIT WTF


----------



## Chausie (Jan 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Spaniards need their own server.



I'd put the French on their own server first


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd transfer to EUW if my ping wasn't 200 there (wary) I like my 22 ping tyvm


----------



## Sajin (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit Visage on Riven

gg Didi


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2013)

6 Warmogs on Shen.

GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

WTB good players to play with.

Jiyeon and Santi are terrible.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

If you are on EUW or EUNE k.
Otherwise, bleh.

Also, last time i QQ, but damn, what gives a player a right to just go to a position just because he instalocked? 
Then for the entire team to go "Oh just go play jungle or support, doesn't matter that you asked nicely before him and that he didn't say anything"

What gives him that right? And then for them to go "report Jarvan for going top"
Do i have to instalock from now on?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds pretty good to me. I may actually try some ranked soon to see where I place.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If you are on EUW or EUNE k.
> Otherwise, bleh.
> 
> Also, last time i QQ, but damn, what gives a player a right to just go to a position just because he instalocked?
> ...



You and Sajin are really similar.

Blind pick fascination.

Deeply sensitive Russians.

...

(Well, I guess that's it.)

But ultimately, fuck it. It's best to not even create conflict. Let people go where they want. Duo mid, double jungle. No problemo. 

You'll probably even end up winning if you break the meta without creating any distress for your team.

Yep.



Vae said:


> WTB good players to play with.
> 
> Jiyeon and Santi are terrible.



At least Santi is fucking hysterical.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> WTB good players to play with.
> 
> Jiyeon and Santi are terrible.



What? o.O

I feel pretty good today. Passed my PT test.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> Deeply sensitive Russians.



I am no Russian you piece of dog shit.


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2013)

So I tried out Leona. Kinda hard for a first try, but i had a good Draven so everything i did benefited him a bit. But what was hard was that the enemy was a GP and Blitz. So fuck me. It wasn't till mid to late game where i truly shined(dat pun). I had also found her very fun.


 Also, you know you fought a bad team when you get more kills as Soraka than they have. I got a double kill as her :ho. I think she's better than leona because she stays back and does her mana heal and health heal.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

You're Russian.

We've been calling you Russian the last two times we played with you.

So you're Russian from now on


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Is Russian and likes Darius?

Seems legit.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

This interview was pretty funny


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> You're Russian.
> 
> We've been calling you Russian the last two times we played with you.
> 
> So you're Russian from now on



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), the lot of you


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

I wish I was on EUW or EUNE.

I'm stuck on NA since a while back though, just carried Santi's and Jiyeons sorry asses with Graves. 15-6 and Santi cries that I'm a ''pussy'' because I started orbwalking, thinking I was running from the fight.
GG n00bs with no knowledge about the game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> I wish I was on EUW or EUNE.
> 
> I'm stuck on NA since a while back though, just carried Santi's and Jiyeons sorry asses with Graves. 15-6 and Santi cries that I'm a ''pussy'' because I started orbwalking, thinking I was running from the fight.
> GG n00bs with no knowledge about the game.



Who are you on NA server?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

RustyLax, shitty ass name.

And Santi, learn how to play ADC. I don't stand in the middle of a teamfight, I kite the person who is focusing me and kill them down, then I clean up.

EDIT: Since Santi edited his post, maybe I should too. Graves is not even close to being good at focusing down groups, his Q is the only decent AoE damage he has. His strength is kiting and single target, then using his R to finish people off that get away, lategame that is.
W is good to obscure the enemy teams view.


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2013)

But you weren't being focused, that's the problem.

There was also that time early game when I was dueling Kat, I basically died cause you hesitated to autoattack.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Added.

Perhaps we can get the group to be big enough where we have 2 groups playing at once :33


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

Sant? said:


> But you weren't being focused, that's the problem.
> 
> There was also that time early game when I was dueling Kat, I basically died cause you hesitated to autoattack.



Kat was on me the entire fight, and hesitated? I played it safe and didn't go in until I knew she wouldn't shunpo on me and end my KILLING SPREE.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 15, 2013)

I barely played with Santi and I already respect him as a player. Fight like a man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

all of my lols

all of them


----------



## Juri (Jan 15, 2013)

Won 6 ARAM in a row. feels good mang.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

when I want to fight like a man, no one comes in with me. 

losing game with inhibs down?

fck that. engage on the bitches and die like a real G.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I barely played with Santi and I already respect him as a player. Fight like a man.



You respect a player who sells Madreds as jungle Rengar just to get a Brutalizer because ''He's more dependant on ganks'' then doesn't gank?

The very same player who take blue buff on Rengar from Ryze, because he needs ''xp''

I already don't respect you


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> You respect a player who sells Madreds as jungle Rengar just to get a Brutalizer because ''He's more dependant on ganks'' then doesn't gank?
> 
> The very same player who take blue buff on Rengar from Ryze, because he needs ''xp''
> 
> I already don't respect you



The post below is my reaction.



WAD said:


> all of my lols
> 
> all of them


----------



## Bioness (Jan 15, 2013)

I like playing as support and AP range classes.

I am currently level 16, when I get 30 I'm gonna kick ass so add me.

Bioness.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2013)

When you get to lvl 30, every champion you want will be banned 90% of the time, and you'll have 3 retards on your team in blind pick.


GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> When you get to lvl 30, every champion you want will be banned 90% of the time, and you'll have 3 retards on your team in blind pick.
> 
> 
> GG.



Retards like you who never utilize Shen ult.

GG.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae, what the hell, why are you so cruel and offensive.


I like you already.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

That's just me, I'm a douchebag and troll at heart.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

bullshit gogeta

ur a mad softie

getting all quiet and mute when cronos-kun was being mean


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

Cronos was here? When that dick come backs I'm gonna slap him.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

wat

cronos is mean!?

i thought he was a nice person


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> bullshit gogeta
> 
> ur a mad softie
> 
> getting all quiet and mute when cronos-kun was being mean



Well trolling the game is my most appreciated area when playing with you guys (adc renekton pls.)

he offended that.

Not my skill.
But that.

That's just plain rude.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well trolling the game is my most appreciated area when playing with you guys (adc renekton pls.)
> 
> he offended that.
> 
> ...



ADC Renekton? Not good enough.
Be like me and roll ADC Soraka.

Lee works as well.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae seems like a nice person alright


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

calling trolling as a fallback to feeding is a popular diversion tactic

just saiyan


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> ADC Renekton? Not good enough.
> Be like me and roll ADC Soraka.
> 
> Lee works as well.



It's not  just the build mang.
It's the attitude.

They go like "yeah lets go back, they know where we are and they are coming, we can't fight them 5vs5-"
"GO TEAM GO GO GO"



WAD said:


> calling trolling as a fallback to feeding is a popular diversion tactic
> 
> just saiyan



So you were serious in the games we played?



Sajin said:


> Vae seems like a nice person alright



Yeah, he seems like a genuine, kind, fun, want-to-be-around guy.

10/10 joke Gogeta, you did it again.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

this page

all of my oxygen


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't go swimming, water just wants to be around me.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't go swimming, water just wants to be around me.



Now, now, let's not go acting like fairies and quoting ERB, shall we?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2013)

SO MUCH FOR TOUGHNESS

HE IS QUOTING VIDEOS

LYNCH HIM

LYNCH HIM AT ONCE


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2013)

Umad? I quote Chuck Norris because quoting myself isn't bad at all


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Whats with the new thread title? 

Thought the old one was more exciting


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> You respect a player who sells Madreds as jungle Rengar just to get a Brutalizer because ''He's more dependant on ganks'' then doesn't gank?



^Lol, this is how you know someone is lying through his teeth. 

Me not ganking, rofl.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

oh yea just noticed that

no obama

smh


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2013)

What happened to Obama da fuq?


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]drNRCr8KTPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juri (Jan 15, 2013)

guess we graduated from being the second coming of dota


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 15, 2013)

rip ree singah


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2013)

YOu die before I get to teleport.

Not my fault.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

Talon, Riven, and Lee Sin nerfs?

Fuck this patch. 

And I bet the bastards aren't gonna rebuff Diana at all. They're probably lying through their teeth.


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2013)

No Rengar ulti length increase.

gg.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 15, 2013)

So far Rengar's timeline- IN PBE OP-> Release UP->OP->Still OP->A little better->And omfg you nerfed him to hell that his win percentage is lower than Karma

Diana...

Pale Cascade
Orb detonation has been adjusted to better match Diana’s basic attack range
Shield duration increased to 5 seconds from 4
Lunar Rush
Cast range increased to 825 from 750

I don't know. It seems... okay. Poor Eve and Lee Sin, got wrecked 

Crystalline Flask
Cost increased to 345 from 225

NOOOOO....


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

wat. 

range nerf on her e/w/r were fucking stupid. Destroyed the champion. 

lol eve. 

They still haven't nerfed 9 pots 2 wards strat on manaless champs. just go with that.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

wait

what is being nerfed on lee sin exactly? why is he even being nerfed?

some champs need nerfing, i agree but ffs, people need to stop bitching and just learn how to play against other champs already.

there mere fact lee sin is being nerfed puzzles me

gg


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2013)

Talon doesn't deserve a nerf. It's hard to have all the blades hit one person. Rengar got buffs from what i saw and Evelynn....can't say much about the nerfs since her invisibility is something that's already op. It's true too that her ult range is lol wat level. 

I had also read that no one realized it but Lee Sin is OP. Forgot why though but the reasons seemed legit to me at the time.

Nerf Nidalees spear, Riot.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 15, 2013)

Strong early game? Shield? Lifesteal?

How long was it before his last nerf or buff? 

From that alone, I can't think of why they would even nerf him. Its not game breaking like Kha'Zix. -_-'


----------



## Santí (Jan 15, 2013)

As it was said in the April Fools Champion Spotlight about Lee Sin and about 4:30 in the video I posted...

_"Lee Sin is a: Ranged, Melee, Tanky DPS, Assassin, Mage, Tank, Support, Jungler."_


----------



## Sansa (Jan 15, 2013)

Nid's spears need to be nerfed to hell.

OP as fuck.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2013)

That April Fool's spotlight was the best thing Riot ever made.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Nid's spear gains more power the more distance it covers.

its damage is relative to the distance it travels before it hits a champion/minion

I wouldn't say its OP though.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2013)

foreign, seriously. Balanced Lee Sin and Nidalee Spear? Are you playing the same game we are? Even up close, that thing does INSANE damage.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Santi, you can argue Lee Sin. But not Nidalee.

Lrn2dodgeskillshots


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2013)

Sadly, not everyone has a dash/leap/role that lets them dodge 20 miles per hour spears from a 5 foot distance.

When you're a bruiser/off-tank role who has to initiate and has very few escapes/dodges, that Nidalee spear WILL hit you sooner or later and halve your hp.

Considering that I've seen you play mostly backrow champions, and I can understand how "dodging Nidalee spears" is so easy when it's the front line who's eating them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2013)

So nobody plays on NA?


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

A whole lot of us play on NA. I have you added Pred. I'm DarthRN. Although I don't play very often these days. WAD's on my account a fair bit though. 

4N = nReapr
Santi = Santisimo
Godaime Hokage = Maerala 
Lord Genome = Wafflefries164
Ace = Elgalil
Demonic Shaman = Maxillion
Jieyon = (I forgot lol)
Chocochip = TheGoodJae
letsplaybingo = letsplaybingo
Bioness = Bioness
Payapaya = Ph4t Fi5hy
Vae = Rustylax

There's more I just don't remember them atm. These are all on NA though.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Sadly, not everyone has a dash/leap/role that lets them dodge 20 miles per hour spears from a 5 foot distance.
> 
> When you're a bruiser/off-tank role who has to initiate and has very few escapes/dodges, that Nidalee spear WILL hit you sooner or later and halve your hp.
> 
> Considering that I've seen you play mostly backrow champions, and I can understand how "dodging Nidalee spears" is so easy when it's the front line who's eating them.



Santi, learn your game please.

Nidalee's spear do more damage the more distance it travels.

The backrow champs, as you so put it, would suffer more from Nidalee than the 'manliness' you seek to put out there. wth  If she is doing a shit ton with her spear despite it not travelling more than half of the distance, then it means that she is fed or is building AP items lol. It does a crap load of damage, but its not OP.

And as I main top, I don't do "backline" champs. Bruisers have to be in the thick of it all as well so I don't know what you are talking about.

Just learn to dodge her skillshot. Its not massively hard. Just be constantly aware of her. I never said it was easy but it can be done. 

But she isn't OP.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

wat. Nid doesn't need nerfs. She's been nerfed enough times as it is. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 16, 2013)

> Cutthroat
> Fixed a bug where the damage amplification did not actually apply


Talon doesn't get nerfed. It has been confirmed by several reds that the amplify on his Cut Throat doesn't work. Yes the numbers look like they are amplified, but actualy HP loss is not. Some people do some tests/calcs and even with the nerf his damage still increases a lot due to this bug fix. Well maybe his AOE dmg gets nerfed but I think the point of an assassin is focusing on bursting down a single target instantly anyway.

On the other hand, I'm going to wreck with Syndra with these changes !!


----------



## Bioness (Jan 16, 2013)

Can anyone else not log into the League of Legends forums?

It keeps saying I'm unauthorized >.>


----------



## Cronos (Jan 16, 2013)

that's racist


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

im gonna buy syndra pretty soon as well

should be fun


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

FrozenHeart said:


> Talon doesn't get nerfed. It has been confirmed by several reds that the amplify on his Cut Throat doesn't work. Yes the numbers look like they are amplified, but actualy HP loss is not. Some people do some tests/calcs and even with the nerf his damage still increases a lot due to this bug fix. Well maybe his AOE dmg gets nerfed but I think the point of an assassin is focusing on bursting down a single target instantly anyway.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm going to wreck with Syndra with these changes !!


Eh, I think the nerf to his ultimate was unwarranted to be honest. To me it didn't seem like he was doing particularly more damage but they probably just wanted to adjust the damage to better match the armor reduction from BC as his ultimate can apply max stacks to multiple people with only one use. 



Bioness said:


> Can anyone else not log into the League of Legends forums?
> 
> It keeps saying I'm unauthorized >.>



It's working for me. But I do recall that happening to me before. Must be a bug.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

Trying to think who is the sleeper OP people will abuse now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Mordekiaser got the best buff of the day

im happy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

Meanwhile, Pantheon remains untouched.

Hahaha!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mordekiaser got the best buff of the day
> 
> im happy



huh          ?


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> huh          ?



bitches dunno how to smartcast.

They made morde cone easier to cast for newbies now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

annie too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> bitches dunno how to smartcast.
> 
> They made morde cone easier to cast for newbies now.



Even on smart cast it still drags him


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> bitches dunno how to smartcast.
> 
> They made morde cone easier to cast for newbies now.



Was wondering what the buff is

Smartcast is just click the skill and it will activate towards your pointer?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone up for a game

i am extremely damn bored since i made an alteration in my sleep schedule


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2013)

I just woke up, and expected a hangover


This is the 3rd time this year I didn't get a hangover when I should've gotten one
Great year already!


But anyway, gotta read all of NF first
Then maybe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

> all of NF


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

are the others up for it wad


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay just my subscribed threads (of which this was the last) and everything in the blender that interests me


I'm done now, I'll suck though


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Sant? said:


> ^Lol, this is how you know someone is lying through his teeth.
> 
> Me not ganking, rofl.



We can always talk to my friends who were in the game to confirm you didn't gank at all, and when you did, it was a retarded gank


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey, I'm up! Play with me! :33


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Server is unavailable for me


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, I want to play!

Actually wait I don't I'm in the middle of English.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

I just woke up, there's nothing to do except the dishes.

GG.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 16, 2013)

do the dishes you lazy bastard


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Unavailable server too stronk


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

You better penta those dishes Vae. 

The Championship Series is calling your name. 

Via the dishwasher.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Brb gonna do dishes since everyone is crying.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Hey, I'm up! Play with me! :33



KINKY               

**


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

seems to be a good game right now


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> KINKY
> 
> **



Further proof that Foreign is likely not as straight as he thinks he is.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> seems to be a good game right now



Why are you ignoring me


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> seems to be a good game right now



can't watch it on uni interwebz.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> KINKY
> 
> **





Gogeta said:


> Why are you ignoring me
> 
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


Sorry D:

i don't swing that way mate. my heart belongs to someone else.




Darth said:


> Further proof that Foreign is likely not as straight as he thinks he is.



srsly

SRSLY

i'm not gay.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Sorry D:
> 
> i don't swing that way mate. my heart belongs to someone else.



DAMN YOU DARTH


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

So he's gay? Good to know.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

this thread taking turns for the worse


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Taking a turn for the butt.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 16, 2013)

Played a few games with Nami.  I must say she is pretty good.  

I like the fact that Tidal Wave is getting a speed boost.  It did feel like the wave was a little slow and rather easy to dodge.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

It's still far too big IMO, it has to be the biggest ability in the game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

THat Nocturne Dragon steal trololol


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's still far too big IMO, it has to be the biggest ability in the game.



Those Karthus and Soraka ults. 

There are times when the range comes in handy.  If you find yourself on the other side of a wall when a team fight is happening, you can send a wave right over.  Other wise you have to get pretty close to use it effectively.  That is why in part I still love playing Sona.  While the ult may not have range, it is insta cc.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

wow

Pray's positioning and targeting was freakin' awesome.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Sorry D:
> 
> i don't swing that way mate. my heart belongs to someone else.
> 
> ...




Yeah, your heart already belongs to Snoopeh right?

It's okay; anyone would turn gay for that stare.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Payapaya said:


> Those Karthus and Soraka ults.
> 
> There are times when the range comes in handy.  If you find yourself on the other side of a wall when a team fight is happening, you can send a wave right over.  Other wise you have to get pretty close to use it effectively.  That is why in part I still love playing Sona.  While the ult may not have range, it is insta cc.



I meant the biggest in terms of width when actually used, sure Karthus and Soraka ults are global and hit the entire enemy/allied team, but they're not BIG abilities.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah, your heart already belongs to Snoopeh right?
> 
> It's okay; anyone would turn gay for that stare.



Yep. 

I won't lie. I was thinking about his stare last night and I blushed to myself.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's still far too big IMO, it has to be the biggest ability in the game.



I thought you were talking about it's range.  Silly me. 

I am not sure how big the width is in terms of numbers.  So I couldn't say if it is the biggest in regards to that.  Than again Nami's ult isn't really shared with any other champions.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Her ult basically covers an entire mid lane in width.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 16, 2013)

Incoming Visual Upgrade for Annie:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

Man, I was like 1 character step infront of nid and she threw a spear that chunked 50% of my HP.

Fuck you talking bout balanced


----------



## Sir Daniel Fortesque (Jan 16, 2013)

shit now i'm really sad i didn't get red riding annie during the legacy sale


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

God fucking damnit, I wish they would give Sivir a visual upgrade already so the Spectacular Sivir skin isn't shit


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

I was playing against another Shen, who said he was the best Shen NA.

He never took my turret, only killed me once, and still lost to me.

Then he said he's still better than me because he was 7/5


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> God fucking damnit, I wish they would give Sivir a visual upgrade already so the Spectacular Sivir skin isn't shit



It has been confirmed that Sivir visual upgrade is also coming soon anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I was playing against another Shen, who said he was the best Shen NA.
> 
> He never took my turret, only killed me once, and still lost to me.
> 
> Then he said he's still better than me because he was 7/5



Well, you are the worst Shen NA, so that's not suprising.

Anyway, the new ranked system looks great, although a bit complicated.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Man, I was like 1 character step infront of nid and she threw a spear that chunked 50% of my HP.
> 
> Fuck you talking bout balanced



lol

then it means you let her get fed or she built straight on AP and you had literally no MR.

lrn2dodgeskillshots. i've faced nidalee occasionally but i dnt bitch about her spear because i understand whats going on. only time i do so is when im pushed to tower and she hides int he fog of war and launches that shit at me. its harder to dodge because you can't see her, and it does maximum damage if it hits. now thats a time to bitch but i don't say she is op, don't I? 

btw, that has happened to me like several times in the past week.

the circumstance in which you are complaining about just seems like a lack of knowledge on your part. 

nidalee is in a good spot. just learn how to play against her. Learn the champs.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

The other shen did fuck all in team fights.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> lol
> 
> then it means you let her get fed or she built straight on AP and you had literally no MR.
> 
> ...



The thing about AP Nidalee is her spear is one of the slowest moving skillshots in the game, it's usually not hard to dodge at all.

She also can't straight out teamfight at all, she's mainly for picking off people or split pushing, like Teemo.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

How long is this patch 

I'm very impatient.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Same thing as always, around 6 hours. It's only been 4 and a half.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

Type in thereisnourflevel.

Makes the servers bend to your will.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Old ''trick'' is old, been using that shit ever since back in June.

People don't seem realize that just because you get past the launcher, you still can't log in because the servers aren't even up yet.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> The thing about AP Nidalee is her spear is one of the slowest moving skillshots in the game, it's usually not hard to dodge at all.
> 
> She also can't straight out teamfight at all, she's mainly for picking off people or split pushing, like Teemo.



Yeah, its true.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyway, it seems like the servers are really back on now, so go ahead and use thereisnourflevel.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

Why'd you have to spoil it Vae.

I thought that someone here wouldn't have known what nourflevel does.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Considering you're one of the newest players in this thread, I seriously doubt anyone else would not already know of this.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

4N, You gonna play? Me and Shiteon are online.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> 4N, You gonna play? Me and Shiteon are online.



It says Server is busy for me.

I'll catch you all in a bit.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

I might be on later today. will let ya'll know.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't even get past the Patcher. It still says Busy and won't let me log in.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

i lied i probably wont be on league tonight. will be online for our nightly skype chat though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

What a scumbag.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> What a scumbag.



Oh well. 

Guess I'll have to carry your ass some other time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

GL HF with that, I don't need carrying


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> GL HF with that, I don't need carrying



You will when you're queued up with Santi, Jieyon, and Foreign. 

Also, since WAD and I dislike playing ADC we automatically delegated that role to you in every game we play. 

Cause fuck ad carry.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Or Ace. Ace is a respectable ADC. He relatively enjoys playing that shit. 

I mean, WAD and I are pretty good at ADC we just dislike playing it all the damn time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

ADC is my main role, I ain't got a problem with that.

But yeah, carrying is something I need to do when I play with Santi and Jiyeon atleast 

By the way, the irony. I dislike ADC, use an MF signature


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Cause MF is my waifu. pek


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

You despicable human being 

Picking MF over Ashe, how dare you?

I killed Tryndamere and married his widow


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

If it makes u feel betrer I have five Ashe skins but not a single MF skin


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

I have 0 Ashe skins and 0 MF skins 

I want Mafia Miss Fortune SO FUCKING BADLY. The only ADC I frequently play that I lack a skin for.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

>Darth good at ADC.

What.

Since when


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

since always u fuck. my ezreal is best NA. My MF/Ashe/Kog/Vayne/Cait also not too shabby. 

Just because I dislike playing the role doesnt mean I didnt take the time to learn it. Jungle and support are my least fav roles in the game actually.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm the best Graves NA


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> We can always talk to my friends who were in the game to confirm you didn't gank at all, and when you did, it was a retarded gank



I didn't gank at all? Are you just selective on memory and reading? I offered once if bot wanted a gank, and I was told "no, don't come" and then bot ended up getting ganked by the other team. Then you guys bitched at me because I didn't come 

Then I was told me to stop ganking and to farm, because I became under leveled because I attempted several ganks which all failed. Then you guys proceeded to bitch about me because I'm farming rofl.

Stop being like every other noob who decides to blame the jungler for _everything._ It's old, it's played out, and I honestly expect 3x as much from you. Everyone did equally as poor in that match and with the exception of our Jarvan, we all got dominated and out played. Their jungler was a better jungler than me, their top was better than our top, their mid was better than ours, their bot was better than ours, and they had overall better teamwork. It happens, welcome to LoL.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

Clarity Barrier Nasus

THE BAITS.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I didn't gank at all? Are you just selective on memory and reading? I offered once if bot wanted a gank, and I was told "no, don't come" and then bot ended up getting ganked by the other team. Then you guys bitched at me because I didn't come
> 
> Then I was told me to stop ganking and to farm, because I became under leveled because I attempted several ganks which all failed. Then you guys proceeded to bitch about me because I'm farming rofl.
> 
> ...



We told you once that it was a bad time to gank bot, we never said ''Don't gank bot'', secondly, we blamed you because you jumped into retarded situations all the time and fed the enemy team. 

We never told you to farm and catch up, the enemy team did, we never even mentioned that.
We also blamed you because once again, you go a gank dependant jungler and you didn't gank at all, so yes. It was actually the junglers fault.

I'm not saying I played great, not even close, but most of that was because of major lagspikes I was having, making my combo not go off in the right order, or the character not responding.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

About to play with Vae.

Anyone wants in?


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> We told you once that it was a bad time to gank bot, we never said ''Don't gank bot'', secondly, we blamed you because you jumped into retarded situations all the time and fed the enemy team.



Yeah, and you guys got ganked right after that and blamed me for it. The situations weren't retarded, they were more than halfway down the lane, I pinged and told you my plans, I went in, and got owned because lane didn't do their part (Yes, I know! Lane also has a role in setting up ganks! What a surprise!).



> We never told you to farm and catch up, the enemy team did, we never even mentioned that.
> We also blamed you because once again, you go a gank dependant jungler and you didn't gank at all, so yes. It was actually the junglers fault.



Yeah, and right after they did, someone (Jarvan, I think?) on our team went "^" which is agreeing, and telling me to farm.

Also, in case you have forgotten, lane doesn't decide when to gank, the jungler does. The lane can "suggest" a gank if they're ready and the positioning is good and would lead to beneficial results, but I'm not required to go there when you say so, the same way how giving blue is a _courtesy_ and not a mandate. The jungler doesn't have to give shit, but it's helpful if he does. So don't tell the jungler to go in a gank when the enemy is two levels above the jungler and at full health (because apparently, the person in lane was lagging and couldn't properly harass and wear them down), and then bitch about retarded ganks. Ganks are a two way job between both the lane and the jungler, and nothing upsets me more than players who simply believe that "ganking" is when the jungler just comes from behind and destroys full health opponents as lane sits in the back.



> I'm not saying I played great, not even close, but most of that was because of major lagspikes I was having, making my combo not go off in the right order, or the character not responding.



And then you blamed me for failed ganks and wondered why I was hesitant to go after you didn't follow up the first few times? How is that even remotely fair?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Yeah, and you guys got ganked right after that and blamed me for it. The situations weren't retarded, they were more than halfway down the lane, I pinged and told you my plans, I went in, and got owned because lane didn't do their part (Yes, I know! Lane also has a role in setting up ganks! What a surprise!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't even gank my lane once, that's why I was annoyed. My client was fine during laning phase, it fucked up during the roaming/teamfight phase.

Also, no, ever since season 2, if the Jungler takes the bluebuff from a mana costy mid champ past the 2nd blue buff, most of the time even past the first one, then he's not doing his job. Especially if he's a manaless champ like you were.
Ganking is not sitting back and watching the jungler kill the enemy, no, but you never came to gank when it was needed, you only showed up when the lanes were low or pushed, that's not our fault. Thats you lacking map awareness, which is the the number one thing needed to jungle, nor did you ever counterjungle.

Either way, you should stop playing assassins like Rengar, since you seem to like going balls deep and never backing out, play a tank instead. Would fit your playstyle alot more.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2013)

Bruisers*

Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2013)

> Annie visual upgrade



This makes me very happy as she has always been one of my mains, though not sure I quite like the new model more. New spell effects, Tibbers, and voice lines is welcome though.



Goth Annie is worth buying now also.

Want to see what Annie in Wonderland looks like since I own it and it's her former best skin.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so fuckign mad.

lose 2 matches because of teammates.

lose the next one because im pissed as fuck so I let shen snowball.

THIS. FUCKING. GAME. TOO. HARD. AND. STUPID.


----------



## Santí (Jan 16, 2013)

You think you just had a bad match? This damn Leona goes jungle even though I called it, last hits my creeps when I was farming, then spamming in the all chat how I should be reported for racial slurs and harassment when I just "lol'd" the entire game. Half of the match was us fighting over farm in the jungle


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Protecting the 13-3 Graves would be silly, better go attack the weak Ezreal! -Taric 2013


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Protecting the 13-3 Graves would be silly, better go attack the weak Ezreal! -Taric 2013



gonna admit, i just lol'd.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel ranked is easier than normals. '_' but I tryhard in those where in normals I just fool around =/


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

I have worst decision making NA.

Whether I tryhard or not amounts to naught.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

omgz gaiz im 2 gud @ dis g0me


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know Vae and have never played with him
But from his posts he seems like the personification of all that's wrong with soloqueue 





Also I laugh my ass off everytime Foreign gets all 'goddammit somebody please recognize me, I have skill guys, right, right? '
Have some confidence in yourself instead of vying for other's approval


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Santi, you can argue Lee Sin. But not Nidalee.
> 
> Lrn2dodgeskillshots



Her spears do more damage than Fizz's ult.


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2013)

FrozenHeart said:


> Incoming Visual Upgrade for Annie:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You know, she's supposed to be like 4 or 12. Why does she look like a she has the face of a 20 yr old.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> omgz gaiz im 2 gud @ dis g0me



whats a "g0me"? 



Didi said:


> I don't know Vae and have never played with him
> But from his posts he seems like the personification of all that's wrong with soloqueue
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I know how to be confident without overrating myself so I just leave the judgement to more experienced players on how I play.

But a thousand french men can't be wrong, right? (I disagree with the saying but w.e) I have enough confidence to go against anybody of my relative skill tier to say the least.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Her spears do more damage than Fizz's ult.



lol

I highly doubt that. Perhaps her Q scales better but you can't definitely say that her Q does more than Fizz's Ult without taking into account the levels and items involved.

But I don't know for sure as I neither play those champs and am relatively new to the game myself.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2013)

Fizz ult: 450 + 1.0 AP ratio
Nid spear max range: 575 + 1.625 AP ratio

yup


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Its still a skillshot and is relatively hard to land.

I'd say it balances out pretty well.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

Not really, if she does it from a brush/over a wall the enemy wont see it and with enough distance will get hit by the max range spear.

There is a reason she is a poke champ.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2013)

One way to counter poke is with a healer, such as Soraka-Sona-Lifesteal-Spell Vamp. It is relatively easy to dodge spears if you know where her position is. So warding usually helps. One of nidalee's biggest weakness is a hard engage as well. She can't do anything in teamfights but poke from the outside. If everyone in her team is dead, she ... really can't do anything else. But... yeah just don't get yourself poked down. 

Laning against her, you can shut her down before she's level 6. Once she hits level 6 though, you can't get her cause of her cat form (unless you have hard cc). I'm assuming this is an AP Nidalee mid so you have to take advantage of the level 1 - 6 weakness she has.

Edit: Also Fizz sucks so I wouldn't compare Nid to him.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Not really, if she does it from a brush/over a wall the enemy wont see it and with enough distance will get hit by the max range spear.
> 
> There is a reason she is a poke champ.



wards too op.



Demonic Shaman said:


> One way to counter poke is with a healer, such as Soraka-Sona-Lifesteal-Spell Vamp. It is relatively easy to dodge spears if you know where her position is. So warding usually helps. One of nidalee's biggest weakness is a hard engage as well. She can't do anything in teamfights but poke from the outside. If everyone in her team is dead, she ... really can't do anything else. But... yeah just don't get yourself poked down.
> 
> Laning against her, you can shut her down before she's level 6. Once she hits level 6 though, you can't get her cause of her cat form (unless you have hard cc). I'm assuming this is an AP Nidalee mid so you have to take advantage of the level 1 - 6 weakness she has.
> 
> Edit: Also Fizz sucks so I wouldn't compare Nid to him.



really? fizz sucks? he has some incredible burst from what I've seen.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> wards too op.



I am sorry 2k ELO, go ahead.

Just don't rage in here again, ok?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 16, 2013)

difference is fizz ult is AoE and travels through minions while fizz ult doesnt

also sustain is not the only counter to poke

hard engage is as well


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I am sorry 2k ELO, go ahead.
> 
> Just don't rage in here again, ok?



2k elo players always rage. Its what defines us from the rest of scrubs. 

I kid.

But I don't think Nidalee is as OP as you, Santi and Jiyeon are making her out to be. I think the cons of her spear and her kit overall pretty much balances her out to what she is right now.



WAD said:


> *difference is fizz ult is AoE and travels through minions while fizz ult doesnt
> *
> also sustain is not the only counter to poke
> 
> hard engage is as well



what? I'm guessing the 2nd fizz in that sentence is supposed to be nidalee.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> difference is fizz ult is AoE and travels through minions while fizz ult doesnt
> 
> also sustain is not the only counter to poke
> 
> hard engage is as well



Yeah I made that point as well about sustain and hard engage.

Fizz's ult is unreliable. If it misses, teamfights will generally fail. If it hits, it better not be on a tank. I don't consider it AOE though, if I see it land on someone, we have to disperse. It may let you be out of position but its better than getting shark'd on. 

I just say Fizz sucks cause his damage is unreliable. He's melee and he has a hard time laning between levels 1-3, he has no mana or health sustain and I just find him a mage assassin and not an AP carry. His teamfight power is okay, but like I said he's an assassin. He has to jump in and kill the carry. If he can't do that, then he is going to be useless in teamfights. He needs to deal out the burst.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yeah I made that point as well about sustain and hard engage.
> 
> Fizz's ult is unreliable. If it misses, teamfights will generally fail. If it hits, it better not be on a tank. I don't consider it AOE though, if I see it land on someone, we have to disperse. It may let you be out of position but its better than getting shark'd on.
> 
> I just say Fizz sucks cause his damage is unreliable. He's melee and he has a hard time laning between levels 1-3, he has no mana or health sustain and I just find him a mage assassin and not an AP carry. His teamfight power is okay, but like I said he's an assassin. He has to jump in and kill the carry. If he can't do that, then he is going to be useless in teamfights. He needs to deal out the burst.



Thats rough

Fizz isnt good persay but when he was released he was a beast

oh how the times have changed. 


Fizz is still viable mid and ok in team fights. He just need to assainte the carry before he dies.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

4N never invites me to play anymore 

Am I too noob now


----------



## Guiness (Jan 16, 2013)

Who knows? Maybe. 

But nah. Nothing like that. When we group later tonight, I'll try to get you if you are on.

Still don't have a mic?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 16, 2013)

LoL noob here, how good is 1.9k elo? Seen someone with it.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 16, 2013)

Really good.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 16, 2013)

4N said:


> Who knows? Maybe.
> 
> But nah. Nothing like that. When we group later tonight, I'll try to get you if you are on.
> 
> *Still don't have a mic?*



It's broke like someone in the hood.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Thats rough
> 
> Fizz isnt good persay but when he was released he was a beast
> 
> ...



Tabzz still rapes everyone on Fizz


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2013)

had one of those katarina's that fed mid and started ks'ing the rest of the game. They got a triple kill but that was because the enemy team was cocky enough to chase me to the fountain and got lasered a bit. They then said to 1v1 them. Probably should have.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

Doublelift is such a douche.

He said that Rekkles was a shit Vayne 

*Doublelift* called *Rekkles* a shit *Vayne*.

GG


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Everybody else is trash I'm the best.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't know Shen, Akali, and Kennen were besties


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

He says that to everyone  And I know some 1700-1900s, they're pretty good but I know some gold players who play the same way as well. There's not that much difference between them, and if there are, it's little things. Capitalizing on little mistakes, not throwing as much, etc. 

Also everyone's attitude the same no matter what elo they are. We are better than everyone else


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I didn't know Shen, Akali, and Kennen were besties



And Zed has a past relationship( the meaning is unknown) with Akali.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Doublelift is such a douche.
> 
> He said that Rekkles was a shit Vayne
> 
> ...



Doublelift is probably the best Vayne player in the world, he can say whatever he wants about other Vayne players.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I didn't know Shen, Akali, and Kennen were besties



They aren't they do form a trio though.



Akali, the Fist of Shadows, entrusted with the sacred duty of Pruning the Tree - eliminating those who threaten the equilibrium of Valoran.

Kennen, the Heart of the Tempest, entrusted with the sacred duty of Coursing the Sun - tirelessly conveying the justice of the Kinkou.

Shen, the Eye of Twilight, entrusted with the sacred duty of Watching the Stars - exercising judgment untainted by prejudice.


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> And Zed has a past relationship( the meaning is unknown) with Akali.



He raped her.

End of story.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

Blind has the most fucking retards NA.

I taunted in on blitz crank and was draining him 1v1 waiting for Kass to come in and pick up the kill.

Kass is running circles in the fucking bush refusing to come in.

Scared of a fucking *BLITZCRANK*.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2013)

He knows where that fist has been


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2013)

I got my first penta kill today, feels good man.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds pretty bhoss Seph. Congrats! 

Who'd you get it with?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

And dont say Master Yi lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

I've had around 50-60 quadra kills.

Still no penta 

Stolen every time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> And dont say Master Yi lol.



Sorry to disappoint you lol, it was Yi.



Vae said:


> I've had around 50-60 quadra kills.
> 
> Still no penta
> 
> Stolen every time.



Yeah every time as well, almost had one with Kat and Vayne, but stolen by the support both times at the last hit of health.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> I've had around 50-60 quadra kills.
> 
> Still no penta
> 
> Stolen every time.


I've stopped getting upset over stolen penta's or denied pentas. I figure at this point getting mad would just be way too redundant. 


Sephiroth said:


> Sorry to disappoint you lol, it was Yi.



Bahahaha my first penta was also with Yi. 

AD or AP?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2013)

AD Yi.

I'm surprised it took me as long as it did though, I've played over 2000 games.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> AD Yi.
> 
> I'm surprised it took me as long as it did though, I've played over 2000 games.





them odds too massive. 1 pentakill in every 1500 games.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive had about 20 pentas

Havent had one since daruis was released

My first penta was Malphite. Good times.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

My first penta was with Zed.

Get on my level.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> My first penta was with Zed.
> 
> Get on my level.



Your only penta was with Zed. 

Been there, done that. Moving on.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Ive had about *20* pentas
> 
> Havent had one since daruis was released
> 
> My first penta was Malphite. Good times.



*Insert Extreme Skeptic Mode Darth*

Uh huh. Sure you did.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2013)

I should have played Xin more when he could steam roll whole teams.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I should have played Xin more when he could steam roll whole teams.



He still can for the most part. 

Just play Jax. Can never go wrong with Jax.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Your only penta was with Zed.
> 
> Been there, done that. Moving on.



Pfft. You got no penta with zed.

u jelly?


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> Pfft. You got no penta with zed.
> 
> u jelly?



Wat. I got a penta with Zed two weeks after his release. I've been screaming how OP he is since then and people have just only now caught on. 

GomL son.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wat. I got a penta with Zed two weeks after his release. I've been screaming how OP he is since then and people have just only now caught on.
> 
> GomL son.



I caught on since last year after seeing Westrice do his thing. 

People think Kha'Zix got shit on him.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wat. I got a penta with Zed two weeks after his release. I've been screaming how OP he is since then and people have just only now caught on.
> 
> GomL son.



He's not OP just because he does his job well, you can get a penta with anyone.

Zed is usually just, kill the carry, die.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2013)

>Loses 3 games in a row

> decides to play game as best champion

> still loses


----------



## Cronos (Jan 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> >Loses 3 games in a row
> 
> > decides to play game as best champion
> 
> > still loses



just one of those days man


----------



## Bioness (Jan 17, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I got my first penta kill today, feels good man.





Vae said:


> I've had around 50-60 quadra kills.
> 
> Still no penta
> 
> Stolen every time.



This was done today.


> You now have a few extra seconds to finish a kill streak if the target is the last member of the team alive


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2013)

That should get people more pentas, I've seen a lot of unofficial pentas due to not killing them fast enough.

and oh god is Panth a nightmare in mid.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

I hate teemos. I fucking hate them.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Remind me to try SotD/Homeguard/TP Rammus one of these days. 

It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> 2k elo players always rage. Its what defines us from the rest of scrubs.
> 
> I kid.
> 
> But I don't think Nidalee is as OP as you, Santi and Jiyeon are making her out to be. I think the cons of her spear and her kit overall pretty much balances her out to what she is right now.



When you play an ADC/APC late game, and when Nidalee manages to get you once with the spear,  you'll see how fucked up it is that she removed AT LEAST 80 pct of your health. 

For example, take AP Kog Maw's poke. His poke is faster, but unless he has Rylais and good aim, you are going to dodge his Ulti. It's more reliable for poking down their AD/AP carry, but, it's happened just so often when i am playing as a bruiser that if i don't take the shot (from Nida), our AD/AP carry will get shot because he doesn't understand that he needs to move away all the time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

If you're getting hit by Nidalee spears, you have only yourself to blame. The only skillshot slower than that is Anivia's Q.

Even if she does hit you, as an ADC atleast, you'll heal up in no time.

This is also why I build Warmogs instead of GA on ADC's nowdays, even if you die and GA procs, you'll just die when you ress again. And it's a long cooldown, Warmogs is always there making your health go to 3.5kish


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

bah. GA means u get caught out less. build GA on an adc and when they initiate on u ur team usually is able to cover u while you ressurect. warmogs is situational and only really works against comps that have champs u know will reach u but u have confidence in your positioning so that u only soak damage and not straight up die. 

against olaf/zed/kha'zix/Riven I will almost always build GA on adc's with high mobility.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Actually, a GA doesn't mean you'll get caught out less at all, it just means when you do get caught, you resurrect, just to die again.

Warmogs gives you enough health to probably get away.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 17, 2013)

Dat Riven nerf, her early kinda is kinda hard now, after that its back to normal...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

I believe it is situational. I think I would prefer Warmogs over Guardian Angel considering it feels GA doesn't give as much as it used to be. I don't play ad carry though so I can't really say. 

Edit: Someone told me that Riven's 'nerf' didn't really change anything. Her shield got stronger anyways '_' 



> When you play an ADC/APC late game, and when Nidalee manages to get you once with the spear, you'll see how fucked up it is that she removed AT LEAST 80 pct of your health.



Two things, you hide behind your tank or you hide behind a wave of minions. If you know where Nidalee is or have a feeling where she is, don't let yourself get hit by it. Honestly, I feel the Nidalee spears are predictable and if you actually do play Nidalee the hitbox is fucking small. (I can't hit a spear for shit, therefore I play ad nid :3). I already made an argument about Nidalee before, sustain and hard engage are one of her biggest weakness.

There was also a game from Dignitas vs Team Solomid a shit long time ago where they ran a poke comp (I just remember Nidalee was there) and TSM easily countered it by a heal comp. 

How do people start on Top / Mid lane now that flask's been increased? I saw a few streams where they go 9 pots 2 wards but meh I don't like that. I tried to do flask + 1 ward + 1 health pot but it didn't really offer much. I went back to cloth + 5 pots for top lane. (I have yet to try flask + 2 health pots + 1 mana pot though)


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the shield buffs , when i faced Nid, her spears pretty much did no dmg with shield up. Faced Jax too, and that was kinda a hard match up, started outfarming me 21-3, and required 2 ganks by our jungle Wukong to have the upperhand in top...


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Two things, you hide behind your tank or you hide behind a wave of minions. If you know where Nidalee is or have a feeling where she is, don't let yourself get hit by it. Honestly, I feel the Nidalee spears are predictable and if you actually do play Nidalee the hitbox is fucking small. (I can't hit a spear for shit, therefore I play ad nid :3). I already made an argument about Nidalee before, sustain and hard engage are one of her biggest weakness.
> 
> There was also a game from Dignitas vs Team Solomid a shit long time ago where they ran a poke comp (I just remember Nidalee was there) and TSM easily countered it by a heal comp.
> 
> How do people start on Top / Mid lane now that flask's been increased? I saw a few streams where they go 9 pots 2 wards but meh I don't like that. I tried to do flask + 1 ward + 1 health pot but it didn't really offer much. I went back to cloth + 5 pots for top lane. (I have yet to try flask + 2 health pots + 1 mana pot though)



I don't really play much ADC/APC, but from the times that i have i have not played against  Nida that much, if at all, so i can't talk about that.

But playing as a bruiser top/jungle, i have to tank them because my ADC/APC is usually stupid enough to not move or just walks towards them.



Vae said:


> If you're getting hit by Nidalee spears, you have only yourself to blame. The only skillshot slower than that is Anivia's Q.
> 
> Even if she does hit you, as an ADC atleast, you'll heal up in no time.
> 
> This is also why I build Warmogs instead of GA on ADC's nowdays, even if you die and GA procs, you'll just die when you ress again. And it's a long cooldown, Warmogs is always there making your health go to 3.5kish



So she is so bad that she misses ALL of her spears, or you are so good that you dodge EVERY single one of them?

If it hits you as an ADC/APC from max range, you are dead.


Really, i am not saying she is OP, just annoying. In an unorganized team (AKA SoloQ) she shines.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2013)

How is Kha still playing for you guys? He got a nerf.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

normal sleeping schedule smh


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Mafia Graves set is finally done


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

Pretty good set yo~

But SMH on liking Graves as a champion.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol, Graves is da best, nobody compares to how badass he is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

In terms of...?

Design?

Lore?

Ability?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

All of the above


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Decided I was going to make Garen a part if my "Comfortable Champions to play" squad. oeetty much rush warmogs/sunfire at this point but im trying to find the perfect balancr between damage and durability. Following the tank items i liked building BC Atmas and Maw. 



Original Sin said:


> How is Kha still playing for you guys? He got a nerf.


Still seems exactly the same to me lol. his waveclear is a bit weaker now but number nerfs like these really didnt do anything. 


Vae said:


> Fuck yeah, Mafia Graves set is finally done



Fuck yeah badass


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Doublelift is probably the best Vayne player in the world, he can say whatever he wants about other Vayne players.



The best Vayne player in the world was 0/6 against Fnatic while Rekkles killed them on Ez.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The best Vayne player in the world was 0/6 against Fnatic while Rekkles killed them on Ez.



You just dont get it man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

Vayne doesn't historically do very well against Ezreal, especially in the OP Essence Flux days.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The best Vayne player in the world was 0/6 against Fnatic while Rekkles killed them on Ez.



Dude, you're still clueless about this game.

Don't even comment on shit you don't understand


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

If you're gonna talk shit about someone, at least back it up.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

At least back it up? You really are clueless about the game, don't deny it.

Ezreal has been a constant ''counter'' in lane against Vayne since forever, and the patch they were playing on when they got dominated, Ezreal still had his AS debuff on Essence Flux, making Vayne completely useless.

I don't think you realize that the skill gap between pros, while it exists, it's not a big gap and everyone can beat each other.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

Mmhm, best Graves NA.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> The best Vayne player in the world was 0/6 against Fnatic while Rekkles killed them on Ez.



You should keep in mind, when Doublelift calls someone trash, it's not really front page news. His motto is "I'm the best and everyone else is trash". Nobody has taken Doublelift's insults seriously since 2010. 

Not to mention, after IPL, Doublelift straight up said in an interview "Rekkles is actually a good player, but nobody wants to hear me say that in an interview. It's always more exciting for me to call them all trash."

Doublelift's a real man dawg. Never doubt always win. 

When asked, "Do you even lift?", he replies, I DOUBLELIFT. YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

^ CLG. NA is still a band of cunts.

Locodoco, Chauster, and Doublelift are the biggest wankers I've seen in a while.

Especially Locodoco with his gay ass lisp.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

eh watev. Loco's cool. Doublelift's awesome. Jiji's King. Hotshot's a nice guy. Chauster's real as real gets.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Plus Aphromoo just joined CLG so they get even more respect now.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Doublelift is my inspiration.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

What up with the CLG hate  I don't care for the NA scene actually. Loco isn't in CLG anymore so ... there's that. Doublelift is one of the best ADC in the NA scene, it won't excuse him for shit talking but that's how he is and I respect the man's skillz. Half the time he doesn't mean what he says cause its just for show. 

They benched Jiji for Link though. Ew >_> I'm not that big fan of link but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I may pick up Ahri again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiji's farewell post was fuckin' funny.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> Jiji's farewell post was fuckin' funny.



Yep 

I thought he was trolling at first, haha.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Just found out I was up against a gold ranked player earlier this morning when I played with Demonic Shaman (not against him. we teamed up), in lane. He was the Swain and I was Anivia.

And I was actually keeping up in farm with him though he traded better than me though. He eventually outdid me in farm because I started roaming which provided some benefits though ultimately not needed. Everyone was pretty much winning their lanes hard. 

Knowing I didn't completely flop against of that rank with a champ I'm not familiar with makes me feel a bit more confident as a player.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> Just found out I was up against a gold ranked player earlier this morning when I played with Demonic Shaman (not against him. we teamed up), in lane. He was the Swain and I was Anivia.
> 
> And I was actually keeping up in farm with him though he traded better than me though. He eventually outdid me in farm because I started roaming which provided some benefits though ultimately not needed. Everyone was pretty much winning their lanes hard.
> 
> Knowing I didn't completely flop against of that rank with a champ I'm not familiar with makes me feel a bit more confident as a player.



We've all went against gold, plat, fuck even diamond players and have won. What's the big deal?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

oi oi russian

let the man have his confidence


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

I've played against Riots before. Though I had no idea they were from Riot until someone told me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

ive never played against a rioter

lol EU community


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> We've all went against gold, plat, fuck even diamond players and have won. What's the big deal?





WAD said:


> oi oi russian
> 
> let the man have his confidence



ty wad 

not to make a big deal out of it but you can use it as a measurement of your personal ability going up against players of that calibre in a solo lane. perhaps its not the most accurate scaling but all things considering, i'd call you out on bullshit if you beat someone who is higher ranked than you or skill and not feel at least a bit good about yourself, especially if its not something you do everyday.

if not, then whats the point of playing ranked? you obviously do that for similar reasons, such as to play against players of your level and improve. don't act as if its totally insignificant.


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2013)

I will defeat everyone and anyone with sheer willpower and testicular fortitude.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

and then ull eat that bitch out


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> ive never played against a rioter
> 
> lol EU community



EU community too up.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I will defeat everyone and anyone with sheer willpower and *testicular fortitude*.



its definitely possible.


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, and then I'll eat that bitch out like yesterday's pastrami.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> We've all went against gold, plat, fuck even diamond players and have won. What's the big deal?



Dunno about diamond man, I doubt you've gotten matched against any diamond players, plat, maybe.

The only time I've gotten matched against Diamond players is when I play with my 2.1k elo friend, and it's always a hard lane.

Enjoyable though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

4N being gay

later on he'll be bewildered as to why we're accusing him of being gay

more @ 11


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

clakeyd's live stream is currently the funnies thing on this planet.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> 4N being gay
> 
> later on he'll be bewildered as to why we're accusing him of being gay
> 
> more @ 11



wtf

everything is always "gay this" or "gay that" with you guys. fckin closet homos 

thats not even what i meant.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> ty wad
> 
> not to make a big deal out of it but you can use it as a measurement of your personal ability going up against players of that calibre in a solo lane. perhaps its not the most accurate scaling but all things considering, i'd call you out on bullshit if you beat someone who is higher ranked than you or skill and not feel at least a bit good about yourself, especially if its not something you do everyday.
> 
> if not, then whats the point of playing ranked? you obviously do that for similar reasons.* don't act as if its all insignificant.*



So i beat a 2K ELO Lee Sin, was beating Plat Irelia but her Udyr was there every time i was about to finish her when my Skarner never EVER ganked, and i have beaten bunch of golds before. It's possible they were not very concentrated, had a bad day, maybe they are upset, whatever.

I am not saying i feel the same beating a 2k ELO player as beating a bronze one is, but there is no way ill ever think i am yet on that level of skill, thus making it pretty insignificant.

I just did a ranked with a friend who failed horribly while i stomped my lane, helped my 0-1 Karthus get to 7-3, helped Mao in ganks and counter jungling, and even helped bot as much as possible (post 6 i was barely ever in my lane, just to push it ASAP), but my friend was 2-9 and we lost the game.

So it's not just about your own lane mate. And this match taught me a lot. You can't simply win your lane and expect everyone else to do the same.

So to answer your last question directly : i play ranked to see what my OVERALL skill as a player is.



Vae said:


> Dunno about diamond man, I doubt you've gotten matched against any diamond players, plat, maybe.
> 
> The only time I've gotten matched against Diamond players is when I play with my 2.1k elo friend, and it's always a hard lane.
> 
> Enjoyable though



If 2k ELO is diamond, then yes. That was the highest i've ever been matched up against in normals that is, not ranked lol. 

I beat him by myself, for some reason both mine and the enemy jungler didn't want to gank top.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh fuck wall of text. Sorry about that guys



4N said:


> wtf
> 
> everything is always "gay this" or "gay that" with you guys. fckin closet homos
> 
> thats not even what i meant.



And why do you always go so defensive and feel offended


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

2,2k is Diamond, I only say my friend is Diamond because he was 2.4k last season 

He's Elementz favorite ADC to play with, confirmed by Elementz when I asked him on stream


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So i beat a 2K ELO Lee Sin, was beating Plat Irelia but her Udyr was there every time i was about to finish her when my Skarner never EVER ganked, and i have beaten bunch of golds before. It's possible they were not very concentrated, had a bad day, maybe they are upset, whatever.
> 
> I am not saying i feel the same beating a 2k ELO player as beating a bronze one is, but there is no way ill ever think i am yet on that level of skill, thus making it pretty insignificant.
> 
> ...



so basically, you assumed that i think im gold ranked because i beat a gold ranked player in lane? do you even or lift()?* i said i feel a bit better as a player because i didn't fail against one in lane, not because i whooped his ass*. ask anyone here, im probably the most self critical player in this thread, wtf. according to darth i get depressed easily, which isn't true though i do get mad first, especially if i make a stupid mistake and it costs us the game. so it goes like rage > mad > really sad for a couple of hours

and i agree with all of what you said, apart from you being rather presumptuous. i've posted here a shit load of times how i've won my lane and still lost the matches because teammates couldn't emulate the same success I had. i even mentioned that in my last tl;dr post last week when i said would quit playing for a while, and i know you read it because you mentioned it a while a back.

trust me, i know all of that already. still doesn't make it any easier. i still need to learn how to transition a lane i would have won into a win for the team by roaming(especially knowing when), making good calls etc. im like the worst in NA at that. -_-'


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh fuck wall of text. Sorry about that guys
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you always go so defensive and feel offended



i felt rather defensive about your post because it seemed you misunderstood what i meant earlier.

im not offended though by it, nor by WAD's post about my presumed homosexuality. They are only joking.

.......

gonna admit, sometimes i dnt think they are.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Perhaps the most SELF critical, but you sure as hell ain't the most critical in general.

That would be me 

I give everyone shit for small mistakes


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm still trying to perfect successfully ganking all 3 lanes in one sequence.

Soon.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

while we are on the topic, i find that its alot easier for me to blame myself every time any team im on loses a game. by doing that, i seek to find any mistake i made and list them off by correcting it or not making it again in the next game i play.

does anyone here feel similarly? i mean, its impossible for everyone to play great everygame. you are gonna have teammates that will do badly from time to time, yet you gotta be able to carry them through that and try to win. i try to keep that mentality nowadays.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> wtf
> 
> everything is always "gay this" or "gay that" with you guys. fckin closet homos
> 
> thats not even what i meant.



dude u really  smileyd a post about someones balls

flamingo tier

and not the one piece variety



Sant? said:


> I'm still trying to perfect successfully ganking all 3 lanes in one sequence.
> 
> Soon.



the answer is always


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> dude u really  smileyd a post about someones balls
> 
> flamingo tier
> 
> and not the one piece variety



come on!

we all know santi goes balls deep in almost every game we play, for better or for worse.

i was making a jab at that.

stop thinking so gay all the time.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

An LB called me a trash shen, when she was 6/10 with 57 cs at the end of the game.

Best LB NA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

it wasnt ur affirmation of that expression that made it gay

it was the expression u made while making that affirmation [] that made it gay

gay as fuck

gay


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Perhaps the most SELF critical, but you sure as hell ain't the most critical in general.
> 
> That would be me
> 
> I give everyone shit for small mistakes



i can agree with that.

you still won't let up about me diving that shen the day before. 



WAD said:


> it wasnt ur affirmation of that expression that made it gay
> 
> it was the expression u made while making that affirmation [] that made it gay
> 
> ...



.................

no one can't make a joke around here 

fck you all


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2013)

Later queerbait.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Still a trash Shen, huehue.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

> AzubuTV and CLG
> We are also excited to announce that Azubu has long been hard at work on developing its own state of the art, next generation streaming and video on demand platform which will be the new home of all CLG livestreams and video content. The platform is still in the development stage, with CLG working closely with Azubu to make sure its release is the best it can be. At launch, expect regularly scheduled livestream sessions from players and new content series with great emphasis on production value.



i'm a bit excited for that. i really don't like own3d.

still can't get used to the fact that hotshotgg is in charge of all of that(CLG). must be pretty difficult and still be playing the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

What? I thought they would partner with EG.

I guess Azubu gave a better offer in the end.

This is more to my liking though 

EDIT: Fuck it, read it wrong, that's CLG not ex-CLG.eu. It's also only a partnership.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> so basically, you assumed that i think im gold ranked because i beat a gold ranked player in lane? do you even or lift()?* i said i feel a bit better as a player because i didn't fail against one in lane, not because i whooped his ass*. ask anyone here, im probably the most self critical player in this thread, wtf. according to darth i get depressed easily, which isn't true though i do get mad first, especially if i make a stupid mistake and it costs us the game. so it goes like rage > mad > really sad for a couple of hours
> 
> and i agree with all of what you said, apart from you being rather presumptuous. i've posted here a shit load of times how i've won my lane and still lost the matches because teammates couldn't emulate the same success I had. i even mentioned that in my last tl;dr post last week when i said would quit playing for a while, and i know you read it because you mentioned it a while a back.
> 
> trust me, i know all of that already. still doesn't make it any easier. i still need to learn how to transition a lane i would have won into a win for the team by roaming(especially knowing when), making good calls etc. im like the worst in NA at that. -_-'



If you can hold a lane with one wouldn't that mean you are least close to their skill level, by your saying at least? Golds are shit though. At least on my server, before i lost bunch of normals because i didn't play my 2 main characters, i was paired against golds regularly, and was winning more than i was losing. Again, that was just in lane.

You have no idea how many times we've all won lane and lost game. Then we improved and we helped other lanes, realising it's not just about us or our lane. Most of the games i've played with WAD and the gang he has had a high Kill/Assist-Death ratio, unlike the rest of us. True, i did play Nasus in most but unlike him i wasn't bothered about winning my lane much, and even less about winning other people's lanes, while he ganked our lanes all the time even when not playing as a jungler.



I feel the same way.
He didn't really help out other lanes but you can see how clueless his teammates are. I don't mind my teammates simply being bad, but they can listen to me when i am carrying them hard. They wont, they do whatever.

I bought 15+ wards near the end of the game and warded their whole jungle, i effectively bought more wards than our jungler and leona. I am screaming at my team to go baron since all 5 enemies are mia, 4 people are going bot to farm and when it clicks for one of them they go baron just when the enemy had finished it.
I am QQing about helping my team greatly, facerolling mid and the enemy jungler, only for that not to matter at all since my bot fed so hard and i was unable to feed my ADC. Fed EZ > Fed Karth, Jarvan and Mao

Just the same as in the video, it was just not getting in my head the way to win this shit.


Also, Vae, on PBE, 1500 ELO is plat, are you sure the numbers are the same in every server?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol, the PBE doesn't count for shit. It's 1800 for plat on every ''real'' server.

Or 1850, either of those two.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, the PBE doesn't count for shit. It's 1800 for plat on every ''real'' server.
> 
> Or 1850, either of those two.



I know, no one really plays there for real, but i recall the numbers being lower for EUNE.

Not sure, but the 2k ELO Lee Sin guy had Light Silver (not greenish plat) Ava


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I'm still trying to perfect successfully ganking all 3 lanes in one sequence.
> 
> Soon.



Play jungle Karthus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

thats what i said sajin


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If you can hold a lane with one wouldn't that mean you are least close to their skill level, by your saying at least? Golds are shit though. At least on my server, before i lost bunch of normals because i didn't play my 2 main characters, i was paired against golds regularly, and was winning more than i was losing. Again, that was just in lane.
> 
> You have no idea how many times we've all won lane and lost game. Then we improved and we helped other lanes, realising it's not just about us or our lane. Most of the games i've played with WAD and the gang he has had a high Kill/Assist-Death ratio, unlike the rest of us. True, i did play Nasus in most but unlike him i wasn't bothered about winning my lane much, and even less about winning other people's lanes, while he ganked our lanes all the time even when not playing as a jungler.
> 
> ...



Then we are on the same page. We've all had our moments it seems 

I don't think I'm gold ranked in skill level though. Solo laning wise(Top), I consider myself around 1300 elo on a good day. Besides, how can I say I'm gold ranked when WAD, Darth and Max all are and the difference between us is pretty significant? Please don't think of me as one of those players who holds themselves in high regard and falsely believe themselves to be of higher skill than they actually are. 

But I heavily disagree with gold players being shit. Or is it on your server, EUNE? Either way, on NA, I found that the decent players are gold ranked, and the really good ones are plat and diamond.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know, no one really plays there for real, but i recall the numbers being lower for EUNE.
> 
> Not sure, but the 2k ELO Lee Sin guy had Light Silver (not greenish plat) Ava



That just means he got 2.2k last season, man.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

MRN's manager is cute


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> MRN's manager is cute



hmm, i guess.

dnt really like that picture though.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

Why is my league patching again?

The fuck singed?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> That just means he got 2.2k last season, man.



Ya, i know, but i just wanted to say that he was diamond at a point.

Regardless tho, 2K elo is quite impressive



4N said:


> But I heavily disagree with gold players being shit. Or is it on your server, EUNE? Either way, on NA, I found that the decent players are gold ranked, and the really good ones are plat and diamond.



It's not that they are shit, it's that they are nothing special. Yes, definitely better than most other players, but, see, with higher ranks you see MUCH higher teamplay, much less mistakes, better harass and CS, better builds, reactions, communication etc.

The Gap between Plat and Diamond is huge, but at least from those 7-8+ golds i've faced, the skill cap was not as high as i suspected compared to Bronze/Silver. I can tell from the amount of mistakes, timings, map awareness, communication etc, each player from each rank did.

EDIT : It could be the players on my server, yes, but even seeing WAD's gameplay (honestly he is most likely not even half serious when playing with us) is better than the golds i've faced, but not good enough as the Plat's/Diamond ones's.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

gonna be gud.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ya, i know, but i just wanted to say that he was diamond at a point.
> 
> *Regardless tho, 2K elo is quite impressive*
> 
> ...



From what most pros say, 2k and beyond is a joke now days, it's not hard because everyone knows each other and they just goof around.

Multiple pros have said 1800-1900 is the hardest elo range right now.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> It's not that they are shit, it's that they are nothing special. Yes, definitely better than most other players, but, see, with higher ranks you see MUCH higher teamplay, much less mistakes, better harass and CS, better builds, reactions, communication etc.
> 
> The Gap between Plat and Diamond is huge, but at least from those 7-8+ golds i've faced, the skill cap was not as high as i suspected compared to Bronze/Silver. I can tell from the amount of mistakes, timings, map awareness, communication etc, each player from each rank did.



Teamplay is questionable. I often watch wing's stream and at least a quarter of the time you'll see the teamplay isn't often there.(solo q lol) And he is currently platinum ranked, though diamond-level in terms of skill.

I agree with what you said otherwise on what separate other players from different ranks, but I feel you overexaggerated it somewhat. IMO, it all comes down to better call making and decisions. Which team is more flexible and can react quicker. As you go up in rank, mechanics aren't as definitive of the player's rank as it would be with the decision making and the person's ability to adapt. After all, you've played against players of that calibre so you should know.

I simply say this from an observational standpoint from watching player's streams. Diamond/Platinum mostly. Occasionally, I know a person who is Plat ranked and ask him to help me out with my mechanics. The gap between Diamond and Platinum isn't as big as you make it out to be, ability level wise.

At least imo. In the end, I think it all comes down to making as very little mistakes as possible. You'll certainly want to make less mistakes than the enemy for sure.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

finally i can enable my log in screen music once more. 

aether kayle. so purrty :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

must reload RP for kayle

its a shame she's so boring for how good she is

though clutch ults are sickkkkkkkkk


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

I wish I could buy it. 

So poor.

Battlecast Cho'Gath > Aether Wing Kayle > Pulsefire Ez


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

i hate anything cho'gath related

except gentleman

cuz OG class


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

gentleman cho'gath is such a troll

i think its a nice theme to cho'gath's character though.

i like battlecast because of the animations and effects that come with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

You sir, are a coward and a ruffian!


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> You sir, are a coward and a ruffian!





There was this interesting article the other where *imaqtpie* stated that Blade of the Ruined King is a really good item on ADC during the laning phase. 

I was wondering if anybody here has tried it? Considering its abilities, it seems like the type of item you would want to have when going all in. The slow from the active seems like the type of thing you would like in those clutch situations where they either run or you are being pursued, in which case you would kite and slow them down enough to get away.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

It's good for all-ins because of the active.

And it's good for poke wars because of the passive. You'll come out ahead in exchanges to that + the lifesteal and such.

It's pretty much only good as a 1v1 item, though...


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> There was this interesting article the other where *imaqtpie* stated that Blade of the Ruined King is a really good item on ADC during the laning phase.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody here has tried it? Considering its abilities, it seems like the type of item you would want to have when going all in. The slow from the active seems like the type of thing you would like in those clutch situations where they either run or you are being pursued, in which case you would kite and slow them down enough to get away.



Read the entire interview, he was clearly trolling the entire time.
At one point he says the game constantly changes, and the next question he says the meta will never change.

He's a notorious troll, don't take anything he says for granted.

Going past all that, BotRK isn't good enough, especially because it's 4% of their CURRENT health. Meaning it would do 160 damage to a 4k target but it would fall of quite quickly. Overall, BT is a much better item.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> It's good for all-ins because of the active.
> 
> And it's good for poke wars because of the passive. You'll come out ahead in exchanges to that + the lifesteal and such.
> 
> It's pretty much only good as a 1v1 item, though...



BT has a better lifesteal passive and damage though. The utility that the BoTRK provides is excellent though. If you are looking to play an aggressive lane, which would you prefer to get first - BT or BoTRK?

its true that BT gives more damage and lifesteal, but against higher mobility champs like Ez for example, perhaps BoTRK might be better to give the adc a better chance of not letting him get away.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Read the entire interview, he was clearly trolling the entire time.
> At one point he says the game constantly changes, and the next question he says the meta will never change.
> 
> He's a notorious troll, don't take anything he says for granted.
> ...



I did read the entire interview but I had no idea he was trolling. Seemed to be a pretty sincere interview to me.

I agree with you saying that it falls off quickly. I would sooner get it early game if I have the gold and against higher mobility champs, though in the end it may not profit the player at all as you will still want the BT for the late game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

its basically a gimmick item in lane

especially if ur gonna go against someone tanky later on so its decent like cho/mundo/olaf or something

especially good with someone like blitz or ali because the slow will halt them enough so that they can use their CC combos for a secure kill


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

BT is specifically better than BotRK even early game, 100 AD with full stacks beats anything you'll face in lane when compared to 4% of what, 1.4k HP ADC's?

But yeah, imaqtpie has been a troll since forever, he always troll picks champs during tournaments as well, then switches at the last second.
A lot of people complained about the interview because it was really childish and unprofessional to troll an interview like that.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> its basically a gimmick item in lane
> 
> especially if ur gonna go against someone tanky later on so its decent like cho/mundo/olaf or something
> 
> especially good with someone like blitz or ali because the slow will halt them enough so that they can use their CC combos for a secure kill


Ah okay. Didn't think of using it on support champs.



Vae said:


> BT is specifically better than BotRK even early game, 100 AD with full stacks beats anything you'll face in lane when compared to 4% of what, 1.4k HP ADC's?
> 
> But yeah, imaqtpie has been a troll since forever, he always troll picks champs during tournaments as well, then switches at the last second.
> A lot of people complained about the interview because it was really childish and unprofessional to troll an interview like that.



Damn. That sucks. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

He didn't mean that you should use it on a support, pretty sure he meant that it might be a nice item if that's your laning partner.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> He didn't mean that you should use it on a support, pretty sure he meant that it might be a nice item if that's your laning partner.



misread it, my bad. 

best reading comprehension na.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

I know that feel, bro


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> MRN's manager is cute





4N said:


> hmm, i guess.
> 
> dnt really like that picture though.



FOREIGN CONFIRMED FOR GAY AS SHIT


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

MY WALL OF TEXT GOT DELETED...... FML. 

Well. I was going to say Platinum people are no different than Gold Players. You can argue better mechanics, less throwing, etc. Whatever. I've played many platinum players and many gold players. I don't care about what their rating is nor will I feel better if I did beat someone in lane and win the game against them. I also had a platinum in ranked before who went 0-7 against someone who was currently gold. Needless to say, elo ratings don't matter. If you're good at what you do, you don't need an elo rating to say you're good. 

Also rioters were not that great if I recall. I duo'd with someone and on the other side of the team the rioters were feeding haha.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2013)

Platinum players >>>>> gold players in my experience, pretty much every time I played with one they carried.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> MY WALL OF TEXT GOT DELETED...... FML.
> 
> Well. I was going to say Platinum people are no different than Gold Players. You can argue better mechanics, less throwing, etc. Whatever. I've played many platinum players and many gold players. I don't care about what their rating is nor will I feel better if I did beat someone in lane and win the game against them. I also had a platinum in ranked before who went 0-7 against someone who was currently gold. Needless to say, elo ratings don't matter. If you're good at what you do, you don't need an elo rating to say you're good.
> 
> Also rioters were not that great if I recall. I duo'd with someone and on the other side of the team the rioters were feeding haha.



Platinum is currently the hardest elo to be in, Diamond is a joke and so is Gold.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> FOREIGN CONFIRMED FOR GAY AS SHIT



uggghhh

not you too.

yes she is cute but i just don't like that particular picture.



Demonic Shaman said:


> MY WALL OF TEXT GOT DELETED...... FML.
> 
> Well. I was going to say Platinum people are no different than Gold Players. You can argue better mechanics, less throwing, etc. Whatever. I've played many platinum players and many gold players. I don't care about what their rating is nor will I feel better if I did beat someone in lane and win the game against them. I also had a platinum in ranked before who went 0-7 against someone who was currently gold. Needless to say, elo ratings don't matter. If you're good at what you do, you don't need an elo rating to say you're good.
> 
> Also rioters were not that great if I recall. I duo'd with someone and on the other side of the team the rioters were feeding haha.





Vae said:


> Platinum is currently the hardest elo to be in, Diamond is a joke and so is Gold.



A lot of people say that those in Platinum are the try hards trying to reach for Diamond.


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2013)

What do you mean not me too?


Pretty sure I was amongst the first people in this thread to comment on your homosexuality


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> What do you mean not me too?
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I was amongst the first people in this thread to comment on your homosexuality



i don't remember this.

all i know is that skype convo turned into accusation fest into this.

the slander of it all.

i bet im straighter than all of you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Platinum players >>>>> gold players in my experience, pretty much every time I played with one they carried.



I've played with a few. They don't really carry, but they're good at least. I don't see any difference really, I know most gold players are better than plats. Doesn't mean they're actually at gold status but people just generally stopped ranking at Gold so they get the exclusive skin or just too lazy cause getting to platinum means you have to play a good amount (After placement matches). That's my experience though, I've seen plat people be shit and they get to platinum (Them placement matches) but fall back to Gold/Silver cause they blame everyone but themselves. 

I know someone who is stuck at Gold because he duo ques with a girl who is 1200 and he wants some vag. He's currently 1600 but he could be platinum. He just chooses to duo que with someone who's 1200 and only gains 10 elo or lose 15 elo lol.

In my experience, Gold, Silver, Plat, Diamond. I don't give a shit. If you're a good player, you're a good player. Don't matter the rank


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> i don't remember this.
> 
> all i know is that skype convo turned into accusation fest into this.
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about a skype convo


I just remember lots of occasions in here when you commented on LoL pro players' sexiness (westrice, snoopeh, etc) 



Also the fact that you're so defensive about it isn't exactly helping your case


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> uggghhh
> 
> not you too.
> 
> ...



Which is exactly why it's the hardest elo, it's the highest elo in which people actually care enough to try hard and win.

In Diamond, they just fuck around because they've already gotten to the highest rank possible, and they all know each other.

Btw, I'm straight but I admit that Snoopeh, Westrice and several other pro players are quite hot


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> I don't know anything about a skype convo
> 
> 
> I just remember lots of occasions in here when you commented on LoL pro players' sexiness (westrice, snoopeh, etc)
> ...



in the skype convo's with ace, darth, wad etc. join on in sometime!

but yeah, what is wrong with that? a man can't complement other men? its not as if i'm suggesting i would sexually do something to them. they are good looking. 

i see nothing homosexual about it. girls can comment on how beautiful women look but men can't do the same about other men? come on now.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I've played with a few. They don't really carry, but they're good at least. I don't see any difference really, I know most gold players are better than plats. Doesn't mean they're actually at gold status but people just generally stopped ranking at Gold so they get the exclusive skin or just too lazy cause getting to platinum means you have to play a good amount (After placement matches). That's my experience though, I've seen plat people be shit and they get to platinum (Them placement matches) but fall back to Gold/Silver cause they blame everyone but themselves.
> 
> I know someone who is stuck at Gold because he duo ques with a girl who is 1200 and he wants some vag. He's currently 1600 but he could be platinum. He just chooses to duo que with someone who's 1200 and only gains 10 elo or lose 15 elo lol.
> 
> In my experience, Gold, Silver, Plat, Diamond. I don't give a shit. If you're a good player, you're a good player. Don't matter the rank



your mileage may vary


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Btw, I'm straight but I admit that Snoopeh, Westrice and several other pro players are quite hot



HELL YEAH FCKIN RIGHT


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll be platinum within a week of me reaching 30.


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2013)

4N said:


> in the skype convo's with ace, darth, wad etc. join on in sometime!
> 
> but yeah, what is wrong with that? a man can't complement other men? its not as if i'm suggesting i would sexually do something to them. they are good looking.
> 
> i see nothing homosexual about it. girls can comment on how beautiful women look but men can't do the same about other men? come on now.



There's nothing homosexual about it


I just like messing with you


Though like I said, that you feel such a need to defend yourself speaks volumes about how secure you are in your sexuality


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> There's nothing homosexual about it
> 
> 
> I just like messing with you
> ...



at first i knew everyone was messing with me

then i became slightly concerned that it wasn't trolling anymore. 

but i found it hilarious otherwise.

just a bit concerned that you guys might have been srs about it.


shit didn't even work a bit.

i knew from that moment on that i was as straight as lionel messi is the best footballer in the world.  i'm very secure about my sexuality. 

/inb4someoneelsesaysthatsgay

PS: Westrice and Snoopeh still the hottest shits in the LoL pro scene.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol, my friend doesn't see the problem with imaqtpie doing a troll interview, he doesn't seem to realize that when you play a game professionally, you need to know when you can joke around when when to be serious.

qtpie doesn't know when to be serious, infact, he's never serious and it kind of ruins the work people put into making e-sports bigger and accepted by more people.
Douches gonna douche.

EDIT: GG Foreign, Locodoco is gay for DL, guess you're not as straight as you think.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> EDIT: GG Foreign, Locodoco is gay for DL, guess you're not as straight as you think.



What do you speak of, my Swedish comrade? I see no mention of a locodoco in my post. 

Also, you have a point. Perhaps its a good time for a lot of these professional gamers to take a more serious stance when it comes to how they appear in public media. Props to players like Snoopeh who are aware of this and acts accordingly instead of choosing to ignore it.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> MY WALL OF TEXT GOT DELETED...... FML.
> 
> Well. I was going to say Platinum people are no different than Gold Players. You can argue better mechanics, less throwing, etc. Whatever. I've played many platinum players and many gold players. I don't care about what their rating is nor will I feel better if I did beat someone in lane and win the game against them. I also had a platinum in ranked before who went 0-7 against someone who was currently gold. Needless to say, elo ratings don't matter. If you're good at what you do, you don't need an elo rating to say you're good.
> 
> Also rioters were not that great if I recall. I duo'd with someone and on the other side of the team the rioters were feeding haha.



Pretty much this. Don't use other people's highest rating to determine your performance. You could have been farming well against a Gold Swain who'd never played Swain before. And who might main jungle and has no idea how to cs or trade. 

Although usually, if someone got to Plat in ranked, they're good enough at at least two roles to have gotten there. 

Although on EU West apparently you can get to 1600 by only knowing how to play mid so I dunno there.


----------



## Darth (Jan 17, 2013)

Lets see, played with Salce, Dyrus, and Dan Dinh in an aram. Played with Riot Dissonance, and Riot Xypherous in normals. Played against Zekent's smurf in ranked Season 2. Carried that game like a boss cause luckily he was jungling and I was Akali top. 

That's pretty much it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'll be platinum within a week of me reaching 30.



lol no



Darth said:


> Pretty much this. Don't use other people's highest rating to determine your performance. You could have been farming well against a Gold Swain who'd never played Swain before. And who might main jungle and has no idea how to cs or trade.
> 
> Although usually, if someone got to Plat in ranked, they're good enough at at least two roles to have gotten there.
> 
> Although on EU West apparently you can get to 1600 by only knowing how to play mid so I dunno there.



l0l

u can get high ELO anywhere if u play 1 role exclusively well

but gg u should dodge if u dont get it 

and also learn how to fight cho's mid 



Darth said:


> Lets see, played with Salce, Dyrus, and Dan Dinh in an aram. Played with Riot Dissonance, and Riot Xypherous in normals. Played against Zekent's smurf in ranked Season 2. Carried that game like a boss cause luckily he was jungling and I was Akali top.
> 
> That's pretty much it.



akali op as fuck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 17, 2013)

I know someone who got to 1600 just by instant locking mid and give no shits (Mid or troll).  Then he dropped to 1300 now. 

Also Panda Annie, iBlitzcrank - Riot please. The new Lunar skins look odd to me, I prefer last year's (wary) .. Although I'm tempted to get the Xin Zhao one. Also warmogs warmogs everywhere!


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2013)

I should start instalocking and giving no shits either.

Because in blind, some asshole always decided to either lock a mid champ after I call mid.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey, last time I played ranked I lost 3/3 as mid but won 2/3 as a support, apparently I can play zero two roles well 

Also Cho's mid are fucking invincible I swear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2013)

Getting sick of losing with teams populated with mouth breathing ten year olds who think "noob" is a word they're required to use every sentence. Does anyone need a fifth, I still main Lux, because she's my baby.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Pretty much this. Don't use other people's highest rating to determine your performance. You could have been farming well against a Gold Swain who'd never played Swain before. And who might main jungle and has no idea how to cs or trade.
> 
> Although usually, if someone got to Plat in ranked, they're good enough at at least two roles to have gotten there.
> 
> Although on EU West apparently you can get to 1600 by only knowing how to play mid so I dunno there.



Swain was his most played champ in Season 2. I'm pretty sure he knew how to play him and the role. Also, I don't do AP mid much either and I was new to Anivia. It was pretty much fair game.

Its a huge step from the last time when I got thrashed by a gold ranked player.

Max has a fair point but if I do well against a gold ranked player, as in not feed and keep up in farm which was the opposite of what happened last time I was against one(got thrashed in lane against a Darius as Kayle though I lagged somewhat in the beginning), am I not allowed to feel good about it? Sheesh.

I think I'm entitled to feel proud of the progress I've made in the past month. Its not nearly enough for me yet but I feel as if my improvement hasn't been stagnant.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

I've only seen Cho played top and jungle so far.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Getting sick of losing with teams populated with mouth breathing ten year olds who think "noob" is a word they're required to use every sentence. Does anyone need a fifth, I still main Lux, because she's my baby.



No, Lux is my baby, gtfo.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD, you can get to diamond if you perfect just 1 champion and play him all the time.

It's like this one guy, don't remember his name but he only plays Singed and he's diamond.

I think he has over 3k Singed games.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Also Cho's mid are fucking invincible I swear.



So true. They just won't die.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> WAD, you can get to diamond if you perfect just 1 champion and play him all the time.
> 
> It's like this one guy, don't remember his name but he only plays Singed and he's diamond.
> 
> I think he has over 3k Singed games.



How can someone play just one champ all the time and not get bored. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

4N said:


> How can someone play just one champ all the time and not get bored. :\



It doesn't matter that I have over 400 games with Graves right now, I still love the shit out of him.

If you like the play style, you won't get bored.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

The Rain Man got number 1 on ranked by just playing Teemo.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> It doesn't matter that I have over 400 games with Graves right now, I still love the shit out of him.
> 
> If you like the play style, you won't get bored.



Fair enough.

I like to play a variety of champs from time to time.



Jiyeon said:


> The Rain Man got number 1 on ranked by just playing Teemo.



He is a true scumbag through and through.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't down rate him for getting to the top from using Teemo.

Playing Teemo at that level must be considerably hard.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I know someone who got to 1600 just by instant locking mid and give no shits (Mid or troll).  Then he dropped to 1300 now.
> 
> Also Panda Annie, iBlitzcrank - Riot please. The new Lunar skins look odd to me, I prefer last year's (wary) .. Although I'm tempted to get the Xin Zhao one. Also warmogs warmogs everywhere!


I'll agree. Last year's Lunar Revel skins were a lot more stylistic. This year's are very militaristic and a bit blocky. Xin and Jarv are just giant armored chinese men and Cass's skin is a bit lacking. Corki's is hella awesome though. Although Corki himself doesn't really fit the Chinese theme. They should have picked Varus or something. 

Last year's concepts were definitely cooler though. Jade Dragon Wukong is his best skin, Dragonblade Talon is his best skin, Dragon Fist Lee Sin is arguably his best and my personal favorite skin, and Guqin Sona is my personal favorite as well. 


4N said:


> Swain was his most played champ in Season 2. I'm pretty sure he knew how to play him and the role. Also, I don't do AP mid much either and I was new to Anivia. It was pretty much fair game.
> 
> Its a huge step from the last time when I got thrashed by a gold ranked player.
> 
> ...



I mean, that's alright and all. Not losing lane to a gold player is admirable I suppose. But you didn't exactly win lane either. This is a chronic problem that I've seen you suffer from for awhile now. If you come across a passive player, like that Swain for instance, who prefers to just farm lane and play passively, you'll emulate that. So sure, you won't die. But the other guy will pretty much get free farm all the time. And as you don't generally cs as well as most, playing passively is going to end up really badly for u. 

But yeah man, congrats on not losing lane to golds. Doesn't change the fact that I've seen you lose lane to unranked's and bronze's, but hey. People come in all shapes and sizes right? 



Vae said:


> WAD, you can get to diamond if you perfect just 1 champion and play him all the time.
> 
> It's like this one guy, don't remember his name but he only plays Singed and he's diamond.
> 
> I think he has over 3k Singed games.



InvertedComposer? That guy's a legend on Singed. 

Just like Zakkers is on Rumble. Or Bischu is on Nidalee. Or Doublelift on Cait/Vayne/Sivir.

lol Doublelift.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

I can see whats fun about teemo but I still won't play him. Too scumbag. Been through enough trauma in my life and I don't want people to go through what I went through against a Teemo. :c


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> I mean, that's alright and all. Not losing lane to a gold player is admirable I suppose. But you didn't exactly win lane either. This is a chronic problem that I've seen you suffer from for awhile now. If you come across a passive player, like that Swain for instance, who prefers to just farm lane and play passively, you'll emulate that. So sure, you won't die. But the other guy will pretty much get free farm all the time. And as you don't generally cs as well as most, playing passively is going to end up really badly for u.


We all have bad games, right? And I could say the same about you as well.  Its more-so a problem with consistency though in this case. Its not every game you are going to go 20/0/100.

And to be fair, against anyone of my level, I cs as well as most actually. Generally speaking, my cs isn't great but it isn't piss poor either. I average 65-70 cs in the first 10 mins. Still reaching for that 80 cs goal in 10 and 180 in 20 mins (highest under in 20 was 144 cs) . I was actually very close to this yesterday but I started to roam. So I am slightly improving with more gameplay.

Listen, it seems to me as if you are trying to slight me and I don't like it. If you aren't, fair enough. You already know me to be someone who takes criticism in stride. Allow me to take my small accomplishments in stride as well. I already know there is a lot to work on before I can become a player of satisfactory ability so stop acting as if I'm ignorant to these things.

While on the topic, you are quite right. I don't punish players too much when they are too passive or aggressive. I'm not really flexible as a player, which I believe is one of my more serious problems as a player. I prefer my really passive playing style. If they CS all day, I'll do so as well without really trying to harass.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

wat               .


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> wat               .



i'm saying it seems to me as if you think i'm high off not losing lane to a gold ranked.

which i'm not.

funnily enough, i make a post about it and it sparks a huge thing about rank. its not even me who is making a big fuss about it all.

if i ever reach gold rank, then i'll be pretty happy because it'll mean i'm apart of that group of players who are at least decent in the game. 

besides, how can i feel so giddy over a small thing like that when i see you, WAD and Max dominating so hard most of the time when we play? I'm far from it but you don't need to remind me. 

people say gold ranked are nothing much, but playing with you guys lets me know that half of the people who say that, who are unranked btw aren't even at that level of skill. 

when it comes to players strictly, i naturally respect those at gold ranked and above.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

wat da hell happened here


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

foreign, i'm looking at your match history, and you have one game. one game with Zed where your CS was decent. The rest of your games, Anivia games included, have honestly terrible cs. 

I'm not trying to put you down. I just don't want to see you, like all those other players overrate themselves while displaying poor scores. 

I mean, that game that you were so happy about where you beat the gold ranked swain, you had 76 CS at 25 minutes as Anivia. What happened to 70 cs at ten minutes? And it's not like you had all the kills as you were only 1/0. The Swain who had died five times still managed to get 30 more cs than you. 

I mean, I can't really say I'm impressed. You clearly got carried that game and I wouldn't say you're capable of playing on even grounds with a 1500 player. Not trying to be mean, just being real.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> wat da hell happened here



>makes a post about facing a gold player in lane and not losing horribly
>everyone starts making posts ranking and what it means
>people seem to think that all of a sudden that i think im some conceited player who thinks he is a god


thats how it seems to me.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> foreign, i'm looking at your match history, and you have one game. one game with Zed where your CS was decent. The rest of your games, Anivia games included, have honestly terrible cs.
> 
> I'm not trying to put you down. I just don't want to see you, like all those other players overrate themselves while displaying poor scores.
> 
> ...



i'm not "so happy"  plz, read my post. i state how i feel clearly.
and i appreciate it but if you read my posts, you would see clearly that i understand the gap between me and gold ranked players already. 

what i would appreciate even more is criticism when i ask for it, especially if we play games together instead of getting "oh, i wasn't watching you play." or "you are better than most players at your win level." because truth be told, those are the typical responses I get from you or other people i play with. the same way how you can point out my weak points, do it more often and not just when i make a small statement about me going up against a gold ranked player and not completely flopping. god.

and btw, its not every game you have 400 farm in 30 min surrenders, where most of the games won in my current match history were.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

eh, you can ask for criticism as much as you want. but dude, you'll perform a bajillion times better if you work on your cs'ing and your trading. I don't need to tell you that every game. I'm sure you'll figure it out soon enough. 

<3 u brah. /nohomo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

foreign said:
			
		

> i'm becoming annoyed somewhat that people on my nuts for all the wrong reasons. i ask for advice and criticism on my playing, i get generic, half assed comments but i make a statement about me not losing against a gold ranked and i get these long ass posts about so and so? forgive me if i feel skeptical on the reason for these tl;dr coming all of a sudden.



just trust what i say kyle-kun

im the best one in the group anyways 

#swag


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

And another issue I have is roaming.

Its like I'm beaitng a dead horse at this point but I absolutely fall off in farm if i begin to roam to try to help other lanes. Like, I srsly need to work on that but I have no idea how to approach it. i can be keeping up in farm during laning phase but if try to roam, i pretty much fall off in cs. hence why you see during my anivia game vs the swain he was up ahead in cs. he stayed in lane while i roamed.

good players manage to roam and get a shit ton of kills while keeping up in farm or not fall off completely like i would. i can understand if it deals knowing where and when but i'm absolutely clueless on how to approach it. 

its like i told you last night darth, i have worst decision making NA. 

For example, I dominated last game as Zed but SOMEHOW I lost 2 towers to Master Yi because of ill-timed, ineffective roams. 

Yi actually pushed to our tier 3 tower because I was roaming, trying to help other lanes. -_-'


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Smoke weed and everything will be alright?

I don't know if I'd trust this guy foreign...


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

4N said:


> its like i told you last night darth, i have worst decision making NA.



At least your decision making is usually better than Santi's! 

If you want to learn how to roam, play jungle exclusively for ten days. At the end of those ten days, you will emerge a manlier man. With more map awareness and better roaming judgement skills.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2013)

4N said:


> How can someone play just one champ all the time and not get bored. :\


Because they really like the champ--most of my games are with Lux for that same reason.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> just trust what i say kyle-kun
> 
> im the best one in the group anyways
> 
> #swag



[YOUTUBE]8m5CIcbytfM[/YOUTUBE]





Darth said:


> Smoke weed and everything will be alright?
> 
> I don't know if I'd trust this guy foreign...



Bob Marley said the same thing and looked what happened to him.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD's W/L: 13/9

Darth's W/L: 15/8

I think it's clear who the better player here is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2013)

I am thinking about playing Shaco after he has pissed me off so many times, but he seems like he would be hard to pick up


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> At least your decision making is usually better than Santi's!
> 
> If you want to learn how to roam, play jungle exclusively for ten days. At the end of those ten days, you will emerge a manlier man. With more map awareness and better roaming judgement skills.



I honestly dislike jungling. Requires too much theory and thinking and being active at the same time to be good at it.

But I'll be willing to try and improve it if we are in a group together playing. 

also, are you serious about the 10 days thing? is it possible?


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

4N said:


> I honestly dislike jungling. Requires too much theory and thinking and being active at the same time to be good at it.
> 
> But I'll be willing to try and improve it if we are in a group together playing.
> 
> also, are you serious about the 10 days thing? is it possible?



Yes well it's the easiest way to grow map awareness and improve your roaming. Although you lose the opportunity to practice your mechanics for trading and cs'ing. 

And while it is possible to improve more quickly in a group setting you should still play solo queue more often as you need to learn to how carry the game on your own. 

And yeah, ten days one role is easy mode. I played one role exclusively for like 5 months at some point back in my Akali/Shen/Kennen top only games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

dw bb ill be plat soon just to say im plat and be an obnoxious fgt about it


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

im gonna be a diamond master one day

they'll even make a song about it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

> Last year's concepts were definitely cooler though. Jade Dragon Wukong is his best skin, Dragonblade Talon is his best skin, Dragon Fist Lee Sin is arguably his best and my personal favorite skin, and Guqin Sona is my personal favorite as well.



This x 10. I currently own 3 of those (Wukong, Talon, and Lee Sin). And they are too damn cool, splash art and in game. (I prefer the Chinese Lee Sin Dragon Fist Splash art though 
)

Riot please. 

... I would like another Jayce skin


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> dw bb ill be plat soon just to say im plat and be an obnoxious fgt about it


I believe in you. 

If I ever get my EUW acc a decent champ pool and runes let duo. Getting gold on EU is hella easy. Plat can't be that hard. 


Demonic Shaman said:


> This x 10. I currently own 3 of those (Wukong, Talon, and Lee Sin). And they are too damn cool, splash art and in game. (I prefer the Chinese Lee Sin Dragon Fist Splash art though
> )
> 
> Riot please.
> ...



Whoa hey that splash is epic. 

I really wanted to buy Guqin Sona and Dragonblade Talon during the sale but I was unable to buy RP. 

One day....


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Anivia's combo 2 hard?

Fck that.

Challenge accepted! 

She seems to be a very rewarding champion if played with correctly. I really like her but I'm not impacting like I should. Gotta improve my overall mechanics.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

The only hard part of playing Anivia is eggbaiting (which actually isn't that hard but pulling off a perfect one is satisfying as hell), and possibly landing clutch walls during teamfights. 

just don't smartcast anivia's wall. terrible idea.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2013)

So did you buy Aether Kayle, Darth?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

> possibly landing clutch walls during teamfights.



.... 

That wall 4N. That wall. Trapped me on the other side with 4 of the enemies. Too good.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> So did you buy Aether Kayle, Darth?



I most certainly want to! Although I probably won't be able to get the rp for at least a week. WAD told me he bought it and that it was definitely legendary skin material!

I'm pretty excited for it honestly. This is so far the only released Kayle skin that I do not own. I have every other one though including Silver Kayle which you could only get through buying the champion bundle package from Gamestop in 2010.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> The only hard part of playing Anivia is eggbaiting (which actually isn't that hard but pulling off a perfect one is satisfying as hell), and possibly landing clutch walls during teamfights.
> 
> *just don't smartcast anivia's wall. terrible idea.*



hmm, that probably explains some of it, haha.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I'll ban myself from playing Ezreal/Graves and only play Ashe/MF.

My god.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

4N said:


> hmm, that probably explains some of it, haha.




Yeah it's definitely one of those things you have to learn is not a good idea by doing it more than once. 

Like chasing Singed. Nobody catches on to that right away. They only figure out it's a bad idea after chasing a Singed at least ten different times. 


WAD said:


> I think I'll ban myself from playing Ezreal/Graves and only play Ashe/MF.
> 
> My god.



Expect your win rate to go down.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

That was an interesting night. Team Frejlord and ... MF/Leona Synergy is too good. Still. Best wall NA 4N >_> I don't know what you're talking about, MF's awesome :33


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Getting carried all night playing with Max.

Annoys me greatly.

gonna have to whip out Zed and rectify this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Expect your win rate to go down.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

To increase thread activity, hows about I ask you all a question. 

Favorite pro player? (If you follow the competitive scene that is)

I'll probably never stop being fond of Dyrus. He's just such a fun guy that even if he doesn't win tournaments anymore he's still probably my favorite player. 

Westrice, Wickd, Salce, and Voyboy all get honorable mentions though.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Oi I'm not implying that MF is a bad champ or anything. Just saying it's hella easier to win with Graves/Ezreal.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> To increase thread activity, hows about I ask you all a question.
> 
> Favorite pro player? (If you follow the competitive scene that is)
> 
> ...



Aphromoooooo
TheOddOne

cuz their streams are both hilarious


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

wingsofdeathx
krepo
aphromoo (well used too anyway)
westrice

thats about it off the top of my head. i like to watch theoddone's streams sometimes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

Froggen.

I don't even need to elaborate.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> Froggen.
> 
> I don't even need to elaborate.



Is it because the only way either of you can win is by ddos'ing your opponent?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

he's just da best EU player thats all


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> he's just da best EU player thats all



Alex Ich arguably just as good IMO. 

When you see AP Yi or Zilean wrecking shit in the tournament scene you know that guy's an awesome player.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

i can dig alex fo sho i love that rivalry tbqh


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

CLG FUCK YEAH


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'll agree. Last year's Lunar Revel skins were a lot more stylistic. This year's are very militaristic and a bit blocky. Xin and Jarv are just giant armored chinese men and Cass's skin is a bit lacking. Corki's is hella awesome though. Although Corki himself doesn't really fit the Chinese theme. They should have picked Varus or something.
> 
> Last year's concepts were definitely cooler though. Jade Dragon Wukong is his best skin, Dragonblade Talon is his best skin, Dragon Fist Lee Sin is arguably his best and my personal favorite skin, and Guqin Sona is my personal favorite as well.
> 
> ...



Yepp, that was the name.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> CLG FUCK YEAH



I DIDN'T ASK YOU WHAT YOUR FAVORITE TEAM WAS CRONOS I ASKED FOR YOUR FAVORITE PLAYER. WTF MAN DO I HAVE TO REPEAT MYSELF RLY? 

SMH. 

**


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Yepp, that was the name.



First time I heard about him was during an interview with Dyrus actually after he played Singed in a tournament. He was giving InvertedComposer mad props for showing him some neat tricks with Singed and overall inspiring him to play Singed in a tournament when pretty much nobody else had ever played him before.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> First time I heard about him was during an interview with Dyrus actually after he played Singed in a tournament. He was giving InvertedComposer mad props for showing him some neat tricks with Singed and overall inspiring him to play Singed in a tournament when pretty much nobody else had ever played him before.



I looked it up and he has 3k ranked games with Singed in season 2 by itself, I can't imagine how many games he actually has with him ?'

Also, about your earlier comment that winning with Graves/Ezreal is easier than with MF. I dunno about that. Ever since her buff, all she needs to do is ult to win a teamfight, and her laning phase is stronger than both Ezreal and Graves.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

fuck you darth i'm not answering your silly question i'm just excited about the clg news


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I looked it up and he has 3k ranked games with Singed in season 2 by itself, I can't imagine how many games he actually has with him ?'
> 
> Also, about your earlier comment that winning with Graves/Ezreal is easier than with MF. I dunno about that. Ever since her buff, all she needs to do is ult to win a teamfight, and her laning phase is stronger than both Ezreal and Graves.



Well I'll concede that MF is a lot stronger than she used to be. But to be honest I still feel Ez and Graves are just safer and stronger picks than MF. 

Holy trinity and all.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> fuck you darth i'm not answering your silly question i'm just excited about the clg news





**


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> and her laning phase is stronger than both Ezreal and Graves.



WAIT WAT? 

NO IT ISN'T. 

U HIGH BRAH?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well I'll concede that MF is a lot stronger than she used to be. But to be honest I still feel Ez and Graves are just safer and stronger picks than MF.
> 
> Holy trinity and all.



She's a part of the holy trinity now days, she took Corki's place.

You see her a lot more in tournaments than you do any other ADC than Ezreal now.

By the way, my team gets a bye in the first round of the Curse ARAM tournament 

And yes it is, MF is second in laning phase only to Cait, she's a real lane bully and she has a real easy time to dodge skill shots with strut. Her double up is really good poke as well.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

I disagree. I feel both Graves and Ezreal have an easier time laning than Miss Fortune. Graves has significantly higher burst that doesn't require a channel spell at lvl 6, a spammable reposition, a better slow, a better passive, and a better AS steroid.

And Ezreal's just... Well he's Ezreal.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Ezreal isn't even that dominant in laning phase any more. Ever since the nerf to his W all he really has is Q for poke, and even then it's not that great damage, and Arcane Shift for repositioning.

MF has a better kit than him in lane, since Ezreal usually can't hit her. Lane bully, like I said.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

OK IMMA ANSWER YOUR QUESTION NOW

APHRO
DOUBLELIFT
ODDONE
HOTSHOT
CHAUSTER
KREPO


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ezreal isn't even that dominant in laning phase any more. Ever since the nerf to his W all he really has is Q for poke, and even then it's not that great damage, and Arcane Shift for repositioning.
> 
> MF has a better kit than him in lane, since Ezreal usually can't hit her. Lane bully, like I said.



You sir are a coward and a ruffian. 

Nah, but in all seriousness it's really just my opinion vs yours. I think Ez's kit makes him a stronger lane bully than MF vs most ad carries. And while I am no doubt fond of Miss Fortune, I don't believe she can compare with either Ezreal or Graves. 

The only reason she's seeing so much exposure in competitve play atm is because her ult can apply max stacks of BC's armor reduction to an entire team with one channel. There isn't really any other adc that can do that and it's why the "Curse of the Sad Bullet Time" comp is so popular right now in Korea. 

Nobody really picks MF over Graves/Ez for any other reason unless they just really enjoy playing her.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> OK IMMA ANSWER YOUR QUESTION NOW
> 
> APHRO
> DOUBLEL*I*FT
> ...



*S I N G E D*

IT WAS SINGED THE WHOLE TIME?!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

SO

FUNNEH


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

BYE IN THE FIRST ARAM ROUND, COME AT ME.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> BYE IN THE FIRST ARAM ROUND, COME AT ME.



My team won the Baron Nashor Amateur tournament twice in a row. 

Come at me.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

SUCK MY DICK HOT DARTH


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Fuck Cronos. Had my page open on your post while talking to a hot chick and she just so happens to look at my screen and asks, "Haha what are you doing?"

I was liek, "just messing with a friend of mine don't mind him"

*Quickly closed the tab*

I swear to god man if she thinks I'm gay cause of this your usercp will be so red hell will get jealous.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Friend just got a quadra in ARAM, NO PENTA, HAUEHAUEHAHUEHA.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

i really like ashe too

i heard she's being buffed

thats interesting~

all i need are blitz/leona bans, give me a noc and TF and gg game is over


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

why are you even on nf if you're talking to someone darth


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> why are you even on nf if you're talking to someone darth



Cause Im cool like that lol. plus i was on my laptop in the lounge lol


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

Kha
Syndra
Rengar
Diana
Leona

I can only pick one today, which one should i buy?


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Diana easily.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Typical Gosu Pepper stealing all the kills 

And buy Kha'Zix, he's really strong atm, Diana is weak ever since the nerfs.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

Diana didn't get nerfed. In the recent patch at least, unlike Kha


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Diana got nerfed a while ago, and nobody really plays her ever since the nerf because she's weak.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 18, 2013)

I love playing Nami, but I think she is bad luck when playing ranked.  Nine games played and all three of my loses are with Nami.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Bullshit Diana isnt weak. She just got rebuffed. 

And shes the most fun to play out of all of those imo. Definitely get Diana.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

sooo wtf happened to gambit gaming wtf beaten by curse na 

didn't watch the game


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Kha
> Syndra
> Rengar
> Diana
> ...



how about


and this is just a crazy idea here


but


how about you just


pick the one you like most


----------



## Sajin (Jan 18, 2013)

Buy Kha'Zix.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

Disappointed Gambit Gaming SMH! But I haven't seen the games yet so I have no idea what happened to them. 



Cause. Fuck Teemos.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

Didi said:


> how about
> 
> 
> and this is just a crazy idea here
> ...


I haven't played them all, but I hear they are all very fun.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Cpt Jack getting stomped bot lane. 

Ashe not the safest pick..


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

DAT ARROW.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Disappointed Gambit Gaming SMH! But I haven't seen the games yet so I have no idea what happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause. Fuck Teemos.



They got crushed, split all the time and got caught out way too much.

I expected more from an experienced team like them.

You can really notice that they took the christmas holidays easy and just chilled, while Azubu Blaze who are wrecking face never stopped training.

I still can't believe Gambit would play Curse of the Sad Bullet Time comp against a team like Blaze, it's one of the most common things Frost plays and everyone in Korea knows how to counter it by now.
Talk about not researching your opponent.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

what are the best matches to watch out for and at what time?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Most of the anticipated matches of today are done, all that's left is MYM vs GG right now and Curse vs Blaze next game.

It continues tommorow, with FnaticRC, Azubu Frost, SK Gaming and the new Absolute Legends roster.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow I missed most of them because I was sleeping.

My freakin' life.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Cause. Fuck Teemos.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

He who falls behind is left behind. 

Just totally pwnd Vae when he said MYM was going to "crush" M5. 

I was like, WE'LL SEE ^ (use bro) BITCH. 

M5 proceeded to dominate with style.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Apparently Blaze vs Curse was at the same time as MYM vs GG.

Fuck my life.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

Curse da best


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2013)

So I like Kha. But having to click an enemy for his q is annoying.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Wait, I missed all the matches?

fml


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

GG going through with Azubu Blaze. 

Could have predicted that before the group stage even started lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Feel kinda bad for Curse and MYM though, GG goes through cause they won their game the fastest.

KINDA SHITTY IF YOU ASK ME!


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't watch any of the matches because the stream was lagging like fuck, don't know what was up with that

but it was hella annoying so I was like 'eh, fuck it'


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Best part is that this game is something where lategame strats are very viable and good, and IEM decides to break the tiebreaker by whoever won the game faster.

It worked good in CS but this ain't the same game as CS, fucking IEM.

Should be more along the lines of who had a closer game, not whoever stomped the hardest in their one win.


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Best part is that this game is something where lategame strats are very viable and good, and IEM decides to break the tiebreaker by whoever won the game faster.
> 
> It worked good in CS but this ain't the same game as CS, fucking IEM.
> 
> Should be more along the lines of who had a closer game, not whoever stomped the hardest in their one win.



umad? 

Not only was this rule used in CS, but in Dota, TF2, HoN, and every tournament in LoL since Season 1. 

This is just a general rule that's always been used that every professional organization is well aware of. Extra games can't always be played at events and this is a convenient way of deciding the winners. 

Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Or, you can play with a format where tiebreakers doesn't exist so you don't need shitty ass rules to decide who goes on and who goes home.

Double elimination brackets, for example, or bo3 games and skip group stages.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally changed the login screen.

Didn't know how many more pants I would rip by looking at the Vi screen everyday.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

one thing i didn't like is this tiebreaker, like seriously lame


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Training for the ARAM tournament tommorow, I ended up facing a full premade who was gonna play in the tournament as well.

I shat on them


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

What ARAM is that, Mag?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

Def. gotta watch that Fnatic match.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

4N said:


> What ARAM is that, Mag?



The tournament?



Group B, first team with a Bye is my team.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

good luck vae


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> They got crushed, split all the time and got caught out way too much.
> 
> I expected more from an experienced team like them.
> 
> ...



I believe they ran that in the ESL too. But hell Korea teams have always been a beast. I'm not that surprised that Blaze won over GG actually and I figured they were the one that dominated their group. 

I'm more surprised that _curse_ actually won against the former M5 namesake. I don't remember a time when Curse NA actually win a single game over them. 

I need to watch the VODS 

Edit: What's the prize for winning? @Aram


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> good luck vae



Cheers mate, it really warms my heart to know you're rooting for me.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

i'm a nice guy sometimes


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

I just hope they don't pick our game to commentate, they said commentators will join random games and commentate.

Oh god


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't let the nerves get to you bud.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

why not  ?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Because having people watching a stream, seeing every bad move I make isn't fun.

It happened once when I played with a streamer that had 2.5k viewers at the time, we duo queued.
Luckily I played that game flawlessly and carried.

After the game I had several girls add me because of my english accent


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

DONTCHA WANNA BE A STAR?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because having people watching a stream, seeing every bad move I make isn't fun.
> 
> It happened once when I played with a streamer that had 2.5k viewers at the time, we duo queued.
> Luckily I played that game flawlessly and carried.
> ...



it's not like you're gonna tune in and listen to them commentate you right ? so who cares then


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> DONTCHA WANNA BE A STAR?



I'll be a star if I get out of my group as a winner, considering Chausters team is in my group.

Chauster, Hoodstomp, Maggstar, Wingsofdeathx and someone named Remstars with 2.2k elo.

If I have to face them I'll /wrist


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 18, 2013)

inb4 azubu finals


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2013)

Does BC work with Panth's E?

It seems like a nice low cool down skill to stack the BC passives.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, anything that procs multiple hits, even if it's a spell, will apply BC stacks

(Hence why MF is so good with it)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> Yes, anything that procs multiple hits, even if it's a spell, will apply BC stacks
> 
> (Hence why MF is so good with it)



And Corki with his Gatling Gun


----------



## Juri (Jan 18, 2013)

Zilean OP. Tanked team of five plus baron. They killed me twice but i was like nope. then my team came and did cleanup.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a feeling it did because shit was dying faster than usual just now playing Panth.

And getting a triple kill with a man drop feels good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

cyc were u mid? 

or is that support zil with 196 CS

i know how u like to deny ur own AD

smh


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

What do I do if I face Chausters team? Surrender?


----------



## Juri (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> cyc were u mid?
> 
> or is that support zil with 196 CS
> 
> ...



yeah i was mid cuz in champ select me and taric were like support or we feed. lost to the kata 2/3 iirc


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

Is Vi that bad against Nasus

I literally stomped her top. Alone. Wither her then Q her before she can do shit, then back away. Do it again. Use Flask, Ulti, wither, Q her she is dead. I realize she depends more on auto attacks than abilities, but damn, that was easy as hell.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

She should be able to bully you Pre-6 if she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> She should be able to bully you Pre-6 if she knows what she's doing.



She tried but i just stood behind minions so she took more damage, and i just last hit 95 pct of the minions at turret. I didn't "risk my life" for a CS. I did miss a couple because of that, but after a chain vest rush at LVL 4, she became useless.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> What do I do if I face Chausters team? Surrender?



Call me.

I'll give you CHALLENGER LEVEL advice on how to whoop those group pansies.

2ez.


*Spoiler*: __ 



just try your best.


----------



## Juri (Jan 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> She tried but* i just stood behind minions* so she took more damage, and i just last hit 95 pct of the minions at turret. I didn't "risk my life" for a CS. I did miss a couple because of that, but after a chain vest rush at LVL 4, she became useless.



She's supposed to E a minion when you do that.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

She's an idiot if she tries to bully you with auto attacks when the creep wave arrives or when the majority of it is there, she should clear it THEN harass, or just use her E to hit you in the cone.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2013)

Probably a bad Vi, she should be able to shit on Nasus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

Also I'm becoming a big fan of Elixir/pots/ward start on some champs and situations top


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

16-2-21 with my baby Lux against an MF that was like, 50-10.

1 shotting teemo with my ult for the lulz.


----------



## Santí (Jan 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> At least your decision making is usually better than Santi's!



That hurts, I like to think that I've had more success than failures in my recent games.



4N said:


> I honestly dislike jungling. Requires too much theory and thinking and being active at the same time to be good at it.
> 
> But I'll be willing to try and improve it if we are in a group together playing.
> 
> also, are you serious about the 10 days thing? is it possible?



FOOL! Jungling is all FEELING and INSTINCT. In the jungle, everything is a risk and you are required to make decisions, for better or for worst, based purely if you "feel" like something is a good time/opportunity. Over thinking things will lead to inaction, which will eventually lead you to fall behind. It's impossible to ever fully know the outcome of something, even if your plan is executed perfectly, this is more than 3x as true if there's another jungler.

I think jungling will be a good lesson for you in manning up and taking every little opportunity that you see, no matter how small that opportunity is. Sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't, but at the end of the game, I'm never stuck asking myself "man, what would of happened if I had blahblahblah?"


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

^Santi taking the jungling thing a bit too seriously. 

Thanks nonetheless. I'll def remember that the next time I jungle.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

Juri said:


> She's supposed to E a minion when you do that.



That did no damage. Less than 50 at most. I was pretty tanky dude.



Vae said:


> She's an idiot if she tries to bully you with auto attacks when the creep wave arrives or when the majority of it is there, she should clear it THEN harass, or just use her E to hit you in the cone.



She used her Q to go through my minions and attack me, then i just withered her and q'd her once while my minions shat on her

When my wave was almost fully gone i backed a considerable distance to avoid any confrontations. 

Although she was indeed a bad Vi, but her E harass did very little damage, and i tried to stay away from the direction she was as to avoid it. 

Anyway, i lost that game because my Kha Zix was losing mid and didn't want to change with me for whatever reason.

EDIT: Not to make any confusion, i am not saying Nasus beats Vi in lane. I am just asking if he is, well, good against her. Nasus doesn't really counter anyone, so i am asking if this lane is at least not very hard for him, unlike lets say, a Riven lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone want to do some ARAMs? 

I need to get a feel of the play style for the tournament tommorow


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

Santi, Best Rengar NA.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

Had the worst game ever 

It was ranked so eh. Never queuing with my friend again. He can't get a fucking kill, he had 3 kills and 12 assists at the end of the match as Ez. Game before that, 2-9-9. I didn't do well top this game, but he is fucking horrible, just dragging me down.

I was against Garen top and Eve jungling. This Garen is fucking strange. How is he playing so passively? I had 97 CS and he had 50, how does he not give a darn. I only last hit but he missed shitload of CS and the lane pushed even when it shouldn't have, and i got ganked by Eve over and over. I ward, she goes a different route. I could have froze but everyone else would have failed even more miserably.

I did horrible tho. Fucking arpen runes dude. at least 20 cs missed at less than 2-3 HP. Darius can't carry for shit. Bot failed so horribly, idiot guy i duo'd with. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

Who the hell goes 2-9-9 as Ez?

Lol, GG.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

The 2-9-9 game was as Sivir. But man is he horrible, trying to convince me otherwise. Stuck in ELO Hell my ass.

He is not even listening to me, he is buying Triforce and IE on Sivir while losing. Like seriously, the most expensive items in the game when losing? I told him that throughout the game 300 times, and after the game "i know i shouldn't have bought them"

Douchebag.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> The 2-9-9 game was as Sivir. But man is he horrible, trying to convince me otherwise. Stuck in ELO Hell my ass.
> 
> He is not even listening to me, he is buying Triforce and IE on Sivir while losing. Like seriously, the most expensive items in the game when losing? I told him that throughout the game 300 times, and after the game "i know i shouldn't have bought them"
> 
> Douchebag.



Sounds like a typical scrub, ''I KNOW WHAT I'M BUILDING, I KNOW WHAT TO DO, TROLLS AND N00BS KEEP ME IN ELO HELL''

Yeah fucking right, also, who builds TF on Sivir to begin with? That's so not an item you get on her.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Does elo hell even exist?

I think its all in the head honestly.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sounds like a typical scrub, ''I KNOW WHAT I'M BUILDING, I KNOW WHAT TO DO, TROLLS AND N00BS KEEP ME IN ELO HELL''
> 
> Yeah fucking right, also, who builds TF on Sivir to begin with? That's so not an item you get on her.



He is, but i thought he wasn't. I was so very wrong and i am sad that i am.

I don't know about Sivir or her builds, and while i've seen some build that, it's still very stupid when losing. Even if you are Corki or Ezreal, you should at least NOT rush it when losing that badly.



4N said:


> Does elo hell even exist?
> 
> I think its all in the head honestly.



Lolno.

Yeah, there are some instances where it seems like it, but 98 pct of the time you are in your righteous ELO.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

That's what I've been saying, elo hell is just a mentality where they player thinks he's better than he actually is and refuses to improve.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He is, but i thought he wasn't. I was so very wrong and i am sad that i am.
> 
> I don't know about Sivir or her builds, and while i've seen some build that, it's still very stupid when losing. Even if you are Corki or Ezreal, you should at least NOT rush it when losing that badly.
> 
> ...



You build Sivir the same way you would build Graves or Cait.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's what I've been saying, elo hell is just a mentality where they player thinks he's better than he actually is and refuses to improve.



This is the problem i am having in ranked mainly as of now. I mean, people are bad, but won't improve. They just refuse.

For example, the game as Jarvan i mentioned. I was carrying them so bad and there was no doubt about it, but they still wouldn't listen. I go "ward baron, go baron, they are all mia" but all 4 of them are going bot to farm.

Why. Why. Listen to me, don't you want a free win? Free ELO?
I don't mind them losing the laning phase as long as they listen to me when i am carrying them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2013)

just played a game as jungle ashe, didnt do that bad :ho.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Jungle Ezreal is the best.

No joke.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 18, 2013)

Obviously, Ezreal is only the champion that min/maxes the properties of red and blue buff most, l0l


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 18, 2013)

So unlike those players, i wish to improve.

But how? Focus at a certain thing for X amount of matches? (For example, focus only on CSing and trying to reach X amount of CS?

Trying to kill my enemy early and roam? Invade? I dont want to play 2000 matches aimlessly


----------



## Sajin (Jan 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jungle Ezreal is the best.
> 
> No joke.



Almost got a penta with it once, fucking Anivia ks


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So unlike those players, i wish to improve.
> 
> But how? Focus at a certain thing for X amount of matches? (For example, focus only on CSing and trying to reach X amount of CS?
> 
> Trying to kill my enemy early and roam? Invade? I dont want to play 2000 matches aimlessly



According to pros, if you want to practice last hitting, you should do a custom game by yourself and just try to last hit minions, try and hit everyone.
Then take them to tower and try to last hit them there.

Map awareness is something you just develop over time, ward positions is something that you just have to memorize. Taking timers is usually very good, even on your buffs and enemy buffs for counter jungling, timer on baron and dragon for ward clear etc.

If you want to learn to kite from someone properly, I'd suggest having a friend accompany you into a game and just have him go a bruiser and see how well you can kite him. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

My Caitlyn is so godly


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 18, 2013)

Poppy so good


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, guys, check out this song my high elo mate Random made, pretty fucking good IMO.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2013)

Yo, fuck draven and soraka bot.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 18, 2013)

Going up against duo top is horribul.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

This has been a pretty boring night so far.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Panda Annie's recall animation............. aaawwwww. Looks like I will now have 3 Annie skins haha.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> What do I do if I face Chausters team? Surrender?



fuckem  up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

stop

drop

shut em down

open up shop


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

ADC d'cs for almost 10 mins.

Support left to defend for herself against an MF and Leona combo?

No problem for WAD.

Fckin' carrying no problem ez.

DAMMIT! I thought it was my time to shine ;-;


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

remember kids

on riven:

warmoggs->sunfire cape->frozen mallet->GA->randuins or banshee's veil 

also berserker greaves


----------



## Stein (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Jungle Ezreal is the best.
> 
> No joke.



Jungle Karma's better. 



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Poppy so good


I second this. 
Except against god damn Kayle. 


I've been playing support Nidalee recently.
Even though I'm horrible at aiming them...
Dem spears.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Fnatic totally stomped AL.

Not a very fun game.

And I missed SK vs AZF. fml.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

JATT AND DEMAN!!!!

LIFE IS GOOD!

No Phreak sadly though. -_-'


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 19, 2013)

just unlocked my first champion, pantheon.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

that gank XD


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

Foreign, not for nothing buddy, but would you mind NOT commentating on the games here in this thread? 

Every time something happens you feel the need to make 5 posts about it, expressing all your wonderful feelings. It's annoying. If anything, we are watching them as well or we will watch them.

Again, this isn't livejournal.com
If others disagree, fine, do what you want. There is just too much spam


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Panda Annie's recall animation............. aaawwwww. Looks like I will now have 3 Annie skins haha.



That's quite the skin.

Still waiting to see what Wonderland looks like now.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Foreign, not for nothing buddy, but would you mind NOT commentating on the games here in this thread?
> 
> Every time something happens you feel the need to make 5 posts about it, expressing all your wonderful feelings. It's annoying. If anything, we are watching them as well or we will watch them.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this, you're making this thread seem like the NA forums GD during a big tournament.

''OH DAT PLAY, HURDIGURDHIHRURHDUR''


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

poor fnatic


----------



## Sasori (Jan 19, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> just unlocked my first champion, pantheon.


Good choice.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

welp, cya fnatic


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Doesn't say who lost between Fnatic and SK, who won?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

SOOOO many mistakes from both teams


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

both are so bad, both throwing


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

OMFG HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you just trying to be deliberately annoying now, Cronos?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

DID YOU JUST SEE THAT ENDING

OMFG

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OS (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you guys play jungle or top as kha'zix?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

we are destroyed - ocelote 2013


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh god, those 3 girls dancing.

I can't even watch, it's so pathetic.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

did you watch the game vae ? did you watch the interview with the tears vae ? oh it was glorious


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

I was busy in ARAM, I saw the finish and the 3 redheads dancing


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

dude, watch the vod, at least the final 2-3 minutes, glorious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

cronos going nuts


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 19, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Good choice.



his ulti's a bitch though, making it delayed for 3 seconds on top of alerting enemies where you land? that's bullshit.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

like seriously you're all bitches nobody saw that epic ending out of all nf league, laaame


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Cronos


I have to ask just to be sure


You WERE parodying Foreign, right? Right?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

who's foreign


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

i dont think he was man i dont think


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdN67NuhMW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdN67NuhMW4[/YOUTUBE]



DEFEAT        !


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Foreign, not for nothing buddy, but would you mind NOT commentating on the games here in this thread?
> 
> Every time something happens you feel the need to make 5 posts about it, expressing all your wonderful feelings. It's annoying. If anything, we are watching them as well or we will watch them.
> 
> ...



I don't understand this post.

I make those posts in hope that you guys see them and probably will reply in return so as to spark a discussion. After all, I'm sure some of you were watching them as you said. I'm not gonna make a deep, tl'dr based on one play or one match for obvious reasons, not to mention I went to bed because I couldn't stay up much long (sleep op).

And finally, why should anyone else thoughts matter when you asked me directly? I'm not gonna make the same mistake and explode at you like Sajin but you did come across as rather obnoxious. I never even heard of livejournal.com but I don't think you should pretend that I'm the only one in this thread who has posted one-liners or double posted. Or blatantly spammed even. In the end, I possibly can't see why it would bother you that much.

If it were my dear diary posts, fine, sure. You would have a point. I could see what was annoying about those and I stopped it. What you are asking for isn't something I'm even paying much attention to. 

durr hurr, oh dat play. derp, did u see dat game? 
yeah br000, like totally, but this isn't gossip gurl so u mind if don't post about the games at all? 

like wtf lol. please tell me I misunderstood something because thats how I just read your request. because i honestly do not see the difference from those 2 posts I made thats any different the others have posted in relation to the IEM games. 

and whats worse - this isn't even my final form. 



tl;dr - i simply made those posts so as to spark discussion about the games if anyone were online at that point in time, or would be on later.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

HEY GUYS I PULLED A FOREIGN


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> like seriously you're all bitches nobody saw that epic ending out of all nf league, laaame



I told you I saw the end, AKA Kass teleport and rift walking like a boss.

Also, Foreign, nobody was responding to your posts so you were double and triple posting.

That shit ain't okay.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> I told you I saw the end, AKA Kass teleport and rift walking like a boss.



oh i thought you mean from finish as in after it ended and just ocelote tears in interview, my bad


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

AND I TOTALLY MISSED THE SK VS FNATIC GAME.

All I know is that Fnatic won though. I wouldn't doubt it was a hot contested game... I hope.

AZF vs Fnatic
SK vs Fnatic

Miss the games I wanted to the see most. Couldn't stay awake, no matter how long I tried. Then the fckin' stream got d/c'd for whatever reason so I was like 'fck it. get some shut eye.'


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> AND I TOTALLY MISSED THE SK VS FNATIC GAME.
> 
> All I know is that Fnatic won though. I wouldn't doubt it was a hot contested game... I hope.
> 
> '



watch the youtube link i posted


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> I told you I saw the end, AKA Kass teleport and rift walking like a boss.
> 
> Also, Foreign, nobody was responding to your posts so you were double and triple posting.
> 
> That shit ain't okay.



I'm not even gonna merge the posts where I so-called triple post because thats what I do usually if I see someone makes a comment and I want to reply to it so I would c/p, delete and past into the previous post or w.e

find me the triple posts then.

and don't even bother about the double posts because everyone here has done it and still does it even so to call me out on it would be pretty stupid.



Cronos said:


> HEY GUYS I PULLED A FOREIGN



a bit over excessive

but well done, well done.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq



Why are you raging on me here, writing essays and shit.

Here, ill give you an example of what i meant



4N said:


> that gank XD



How the fuck is this supposed to create a quality discussion that is going to be debated for pages?

"Agreed, good gank!" Give something more insightful. Ask questions. Longer posts. 





What kind of reply do you expect?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

OMFG

OMFG

OMFG

OMFG

OMFG

OMFG

Gogeta, allow me to share my emotions.

Dat Kassadin. Dat riftwalk.

D:

Unbelievable.

That was honestly amazing. He took a really big risk but kept cool and just like kited the dude or nexus... whatever. That was impressive.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope our 5th player comes online within 2 hours or I'll fucking rage.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> OMFG
> 
> OMFG
> 
> ...



they jumped out of their seats before it was over  would of been funny if xpeke died and all of them had to get back to their seats quickly


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> OMFG
> 
> OMFG
> 
> ...



Go be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) then for all i care.

Emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

5th player

looks like its up to wadone to carry this game


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> 5th player
> 
> looks like its up to wadone to carry this game


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Except you can't play with us cause you're not on the roster.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> they jumped out of their seats before it was over  would of been funny if xpeke died and all of them had to get back to their seats quickly





Indeed. But i think they knew it was won. If they hadn't though I would have felt bad for them because it would have been an incredible play nonetheless.

That play was very manly and yet calculated all the time. If that were me, I would have bitched out and recalled to the base.

Seems like the type of thing Santi would do for sure XD

Kassadin next FoTM maybe? 



Gogeta said:


> Go be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) then for all i care.
> 
> Emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



THANK YOU BUD :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

need 5th on EUW


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> need 5th on EUW



I'm Lollipop Victory on EUW.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdN67NuhMW4[/YOUTUBE]


omg that is just disgusting.

Wow just wow.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdN67NuhMW4[/YOUTUBE]



that was bloody insane


woah


----------



## Sasori (Jan 19, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> his ulti's a bitch though, making it delayed for 3 seconds on top of alerting enemies where you land? that's bullshit.


That's what I used to think. I used to think what the fuck is the point of his ult, and I just never used it. But then I learnt how to to time it right. 

You can't use it too early or too late. It's hard to master but once you do, it's seriously rewarding. There's a reason why it's called the motherfucking MAN DROP.

Also, don't forget that it's a pseudo-global ult, you can gank from miles away which means 2 things.

1. Your area of pressure, your presence itself is huge. In a team game this is massively important because each time your enemy engage in a fight, they have to take into account that you can join that fight even if they can clearly see you in another lane.

2. Your opponents wont know you are joining the fray UNTIL you start channeling. Your opponents may see a good opportunity for a fight in another lane, and once they have engaged fully, you can arrive to turn the tables completely.

I'm sure there are other things too but there is a reason why global ults are so strong and have been nerfed in the past. You have to remember it's a team game and the area you can be present in opens up a lot of potential for big plays, whilst severely limiting the enemy team's potential to.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Completely global pantheon was terror


especially before they nerfed his w-e combo (when the stun on W was max from rank 1 instead of getting stronger with level, so you'd level E and the enemy would get stunned and then fully E'd and die like little bitches)




Also the motherfucking backdoors all day erryday


----------



## Juri (Jan 19, 2013)

I miss all the global ults. smh riot. all of my smh.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 19, 2013)

Sasori said:


> omg that is just disgusting.
> 
> Wow just wow.





Didi said:


> that was bloody insane
> 
> 
> woah



COME HERE YOU BEAUTIFUL MEN LET ME HUG YOU


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

1vs4 Quadra, feels good mang.

WAD was saying i was mad for going 1 vs 4. He didn't believe.
Nasus with like 500-600 Q damage, fucking beast.

Le Proof


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 1vs4 Quadra, feels good mang.
> 
> WAD was saying i was mad for going 1 vs 4. He didn't believe.
> Nasus with like 500-600 Q damage, fucking beast.
> ...



I spectated one of your games with a fed Swain of the other team, my God was that game bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

I was the AP Kayle who was the only one with a clue -_-

Also, adding you on EU-W (I'm Sylar)


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> I was the AP Kayle who was the only one with a clue -_-
> 
> Also, adding you on EU-W (I'm Sylar)



Bullshit, i was doing fine top lane, i didn't give Teemo a single kill


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone up for an ARAM in around 20 mins?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

*Raises hand*


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2013)

Dat SK vs Fnatic game. 

Man SK must be really tired of losing to TP Backdoors. 

Damn that was intense.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 1vs4 Quadra, feels good mang.
> 
> WAD was saying i was mad for going 1 vs 4. He didn't believe.
> Nasus with like 500-600 Q damage, fucking beast.
> ...



nasus is easy mode 1v4


I've have a 1v5 quadra under my belt with Riven 


last person, the bitchass morgana, sadly got away, QQ bloody coward


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

GG lost our first game, got shitty comps the first and third round.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> nasus is easy mode 1v4
> 
> 
> I've have a 1v5 quadra under my belt with Riven
> ...



I've 1v5 Penta'd with Riven before. 

True story. foreign's seen me do it. 

Then again I was ridiculously ahead and flash w'ing into all five of them followed up full Q damage and Wind Slash cleaned it up fairly easily.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> GG lost our first game, got shitty comps the first and third round.



So are you guys outta the tournament? 

Get a bye to go straight into a loss lol. Rough luck.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> So are you guys outta the tournament?
> 
> Get a bye to go straight into a loss lol. Rough luck.



Pretty much.

Not much you can do when it's ARAM, it's like 95% luck and 5% skill.

If it was a normal game we would've 2-0ed them because they were bad.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Not much you can do when it's ARAM, it's like 95% luck and 5% skill.
> 
> If it was a normal game we would've 2-0ed them because they were bad.



Ah well. Better luck next time. 

You didn't really need those Applebee's coupons anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

I wanted those 100 dollars for my Mafia MF skin


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2013)

GothaX (10:15): So do you wanna cyber now
i got solo quadra
my elo is very high
Misogyny (10:15): Hahahaha
GothaX (10:15): 10/10 pick up lines

A little too proud, Gogeta


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2013)

You should see his skype profile pic.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2013)

Pantheon does fuck all if you build any sort of armour.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 19, 2013)

If you can 1 vs 5 a Tanky Olaf, Tanky Sion and a tanky Vi with Kayle helping them, come to me.

Riven can easily be CC'ed down, if you go in after they've used all their CDs, and if they are low HP, hell yes you can 1 vs 5. TRUE 1 vs 5.



Chausie said:


> GothaX (10:15): So do you wanna cyber now
> i got solo quadra
> my elo is very high
> Misogyny (10:15): Hahahaha
> ...



Still 10/10



Darth said:


> You should see his skype profile pic.



What do you mean son


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 19, 2013)

If someone is up to some matches , add me : vaultteccer EU-W

champs that I can play exceptionally well ( if i can say so myself) :
Rumble , Jarvan , Poppy and Corki .  also I can play lee fairly well , but not as good as the named ones.

I miss the old days where TFs ult was global and you automaticly got a gold card (stun card)  ... that was insane rape hahah


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> If someone is up to some matches , add me : vaultteccer EU-W
> 
> champs that I can play exceptionally well ( if i can say so myself) :
> Rumble , Jarvan , Poppy and Corki .  also I can play lee fairly well , but not as good as the named ones.
> ...



Sup!

Welcome to the club. c:

So TF's ult was nerfed? For some reason, I don't think it has made that much of a difference.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> Sup!
> 
> Welcome to the club. c:
> 
> So TF's ult was nerfed? For some reason, I don't think it has made that much of a difference.



It wasn't even his ult back then, it was his E and it allowed him to go anywhere on the map. He used to be played as AD back in the day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

It did lol.

It was quite the difference, and yet he's still hella strong.

Speaks volumes of TF's old power.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> If someone is up to some matches , add me : vaultteccer EU-W
> 
> champs that I can play exceptionally well ( if i can say so myself) :
> Rumble , Jarvan , Poppy and Corki .  also I can play lee fairly well , but not as good as the named ones.
> ...



I added you! I am Misogyny. 

I am terribad and get shouted at a lot though, so you won't want to play with me.

But we can be LoL friends!

Happy days!


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> It wasn't even his ult back then, it was his E and it allowed him to go anywhere on the map. He used to be played as AD back in the day





WAD said:


> It did lol.
> 
> It was quite the difference, and yet he's still hella strong.
> 
> Speaks volumes of TF's old power.



What the fck? 0_0

Not even his ult? Are you kidding me? What was the CD on that thing?

If that was his E, what was his actual ultimate? Just allowing you to see players on the map then?

Pre-nerf TF seems like actual terror.

I find it hilarious how he has such a strong presence in the game still


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

The fact it was his E was in beta only iirc


But when it was on his ult, it used to be global for a longass time, didn't get nerfed until somewhere early 2012 I think? Same time that Pantheon's ult got nerfed anyway


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> The fact it was his E was in beta only iirc
> 
> 
> But when it was on his ult, it used to be global for a longass time, didn't get nerfed until somewhere early 2012 I think? Same time that Pantheon's ult got nerfed anyway



Actually, I'm pretty sure it was on E for a long time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Wild card: 1.0 ap ratio
PaC: you can chain blue cards, gold aoe stun
Gate: his normal e, 4 second global teleport
Destiny: reveals all targets, slows them, reset gate cd, and make it channel in 1.5 second

Pre-nerf TF.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wild card: 1.0 ap ratio
> PaC: you can chain blue cards, gold aoe stun
> Gate: his normal e, 4 second global teleport
> Destiny: reveals all targets, slows them, reset gate cd, and make it channel in 1.5 second
> ...



yep his teleport was a normal move... 
Nowadays some people say "gg" if the other team picks certain champs but back in the days TF was literally gg and solo'd


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wild card: 1.0 ap ratio
> PaC: you can chain blue cards, gold aoe stun
> *Gate: his normal e, 4 second global teleport*
> Destiny: reveals all targets, *slows them, reset gate cd*, and make it channel in 1.5 second
> ...



What was Riot thinking back then? 

That wasn't a champion they created; that was a demi-god. 0_0


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah beta/early release TF was ridiculous. 

>dat aoe stun on gold card
>aoe stun
>on a semi-spammable ability


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Best part as TF was to start with a ward, teleport into bottom lane brush, put down have team teleport to it and get an easy first blood.

Good shit


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> What was Riot thinking back then?
> 
> That wasn't a champion they created; that was a demi-god. 0_0



you dont know beta jax... he had almost 100% dodge (max was like 86%)  with full equip  , have fun as an ad carry


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

When I first started in the BETA, the champ that scared the the most was Blitz.

Big fat robot that is tanky as fuck, can grab you to him, lock you down with a knock up and silence.

And there wasn't a lot of escape abilities back then


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 19, 2013)

anyone remembers alistar after his remake ?
Q+W = 3 people dead


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah beta/early release TF was ridiculous.
> 
> >dat aoe stun on gold card
> >aoe stun
> >on a semi-spammable ability



 ^that pic



Vae said:


> Best part as TF was to start with a ward, teleport into bottom lane brush, put down have team teleport to it and get an easy first blood.
> 
> Good shit



Scumbag tactics galore.


MeMyselfandI said:


> you dont know beta jax... he had almost 100% dodge (max was like 86%)  with full equip  , have fun as an ad carry


hahaha, I heard about it. There were dodge runes or something like that back in the day and apparently he could have dodged turret shots lol. I wonder when Riot began to realize that Jax and TF needed a severe re-work.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> anyone remembers alistar after his remake ?
> Q+W = 3 people dead



Shushei Alistar mid


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> ^that pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah Jax was ridiculous too

You didn't even need dodge runes (though I did have them, dodge seals, was a nice bit of IP that I got when they were refunded), you just stacked some Phantom Dancers and ofc Ninja Tabi when both of those still had dodge. GG you now attack fast as fuck and crit like a truck while nobody can hit you.



*Spoiler*: __ 



and everytime you dodge you can aoe stun everybody




Jax was OP as fuck


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 19, 2013)

Somehow riot still doesnt know how to properly balance champions... they got better at it but they still are not where they should be.
the newer a champ is the higher the chances that hes imbalanced , true story 

also AS had no cap in beta (no it caps at 2.5) , that means that stacking 5 PDs = GG


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2013)

xPeke too fucking hard on Kassadin man.

Ulting around the nexus and melting it while Olaf tries to chase.

Fnatic best team evar


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> ^that pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Randomly invited to a tournament draft game by Max.

GG.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> you dont know beta jax... he had almost 100% dodge (max was like 86%)  with full equip  , have fun as an ad carry





Didi said:


> Yeah Jax was ridiculous too
> 
> You didn't even need dodge runes (though I did have them, dodge seals, was a nice bit of IP that I got when they were refunded), you just stacked some Phantom Dancers and ofc Ninja Tabi when both of those still had dodge. GG you now attack fast as fuck and crit like a truck while nobody can hit you.
> 
> ...



he could

dodge fucking towers

bro

what in the shit


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 19, 2013)

Jax could also dodge the spawn tower (the one in the fountain that shoots a laser) ... basically , there were no safe places


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2013)

Riot never releases a champion without them having a severe handicap or them being OP as fuck.

Elise bursts like a bitch, Kha'Zix leaps like a bitch, Vi too stronk.

That new champ thresh or whatever his name is, is probably an OP mix of Hecarim, Nocturne, and Xerath.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 19, 2013)

Damnation (Passive): When Thresh stalks the Fields of Justice, minions, monsters and opposing champions occasionally manifest their essence as souls after they die. Gather the souls of fallen foes to power up Thresh?s Armor and Ability Power. Thresh gains no Armor per level normally.

So just afk farm minions and you have tankiness+dmg  ?


----------



## Juri (Jan 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> Damnation (Passive): When Thresh stalks the Fields of Justice, minions, monsters and opposing champions occasionally manifest their essence as souls after they die. Gather the souls of fallen foes to power up Thresh?s Armor and Ability Power. Thresh gains no Armor per level normally.
> 
> So just afk farm minions and you have tankiness+dmg  ?



lol it has been nerfed. used to give mr as well. lol at having 200 mr with no mr items.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Randomly invited to a tournament draft game by Max.
> 
> GG.



I DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD ACCEPT LOL


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

YOLO

About to do my first ranked match with Ace.

Wish me luck!

/inb4ragepost40minslater


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD ACCEPT LOL



Carried you 2 games so far


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol we were gonna pick teams, nobody knows me but I was picked first, GG.

Guess I'm too fucking good.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2013)

Yo man, my olaf's legit! 

EDIT: ALSO WTF WAS THAT BS LOL THESE GUYS DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU, and you got picked first GG


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol, riot just won't learn from their mistakes.

How the fuck are you gonna release a champion that broken


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> Damnation (Passive): When Thresh stalks the Fields of Justice, minions, monsters and opposing champions occasionally manifest their essence as souls after they die. Gather the souls of fallen foes to power up Thresh?s Armor and Ability Power. Thresh gains no Armor per level normally.
> 
> So just afk farm minions and you have tankiness+dmg  ?



Also means if you zone him he will be squishy as fuck cuz gg no armor


so high risk high reward


----------



## Juri (Jan 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> Also means if you zone him he will be squishy as fuck cuz gg no armor
> 
> 
> so high risk high reward



True though he can use his lantern to collect souls as well from safety.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Juri said:


> True though he can use his lantern to collect souls as well from safety.



The lantern teleports people to him, so he can't use it to escape himself


Or is that not what you meant?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Won it.

I was pretty tense following up to it but I'm glad I Q'd with Ace.

If I Q with him more often, I'm going to practice support Janna much more.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Yo man, my olaf's legit!
> 
> EDIT: ALSO WTF WAS THAT BS LOL THESE GUYS DON'T EVEN KNOW YOU, and you got picked first GG



LOLUMAD? I'M SPECIAL.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOLUMAD? I'M SPECIAL.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOLUMAD? I'M SPECIAL.




Didi, you are a legitimate asshole. 

I feel bad for laughing lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

4N said:


> Didi, you are a legitimate asshole.
> 
> I feel bad for laughing lol.



It's k, pretty much sums me up.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's k, pretty much sums me up.



Don't worry.

I love all the same.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey, hey we told him to invite you 4N to our games too. But he was like Nope. Me and Vae totally vouched for you too.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Know you love me, cause you gay.

Our vouch didn't work cause we said ''He's really good'' then we started laughing


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jan 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> The lantern teleports people to him, so he can't use it to escape himself
> 
> 
> Or is that not what you meant?



No Thresh's lantern can help him collect the souls for his passive around it, nevertheless it still has a very long CD though.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

FrozenHeart said:


> No Thresh's lantern can help him collect the souls for his passive around it, nevertheless it still has a very long CD though.



Oh, that's kinda cool, didn't know that.


But yeah, long cd, and you might want to save it for when your AD needs an escape, so probably won't use it for that purpose much.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Hey, hey we told him to invite you 4N to our games too. But he was like Nope. Me and Vae totally vouched for you too.





Vae said:


> Know you love me, cause you gay.
> 
> Our vouch didn't work cause we said ''He's really good'' then we started laughing



Don't worry.

I'll just do my best to keep improving. Ignore the haters.  Besides, I have constant reminders of how far I am from being good whenever WAD carries my ass from freakin' support role, doing 1v2 against bot lane Leona+Draven.

And I love you because loving a bro is the right thing to do.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 19, 2013)

> And I love you because loving a bro is the right thing to do.



That ain't gay at all. 

Anyways, I already got tired of playing these customs. JFC man. At least they were fun. Did you add any of those guys?

Edit: The moment Lulu goes ADC was when I knew we lost :33


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2013)

I got to level 29.

I just need one more level til 30, and everyone in my queues are all jackasses.

GG.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2013)

Didn't add any of them


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2013)

Just got out of a match where tristana had 18 cs.

The retards and inbreds are keeping me from getting any sort of xp.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

I heard Foreign sucks at this game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I heard Foreign sucks at this game.



Now thats just hurtful. 

Rejecting my love and now crushing my pride.

I bet your jar of hearts is brimming to the rim.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 20, 2013)

> VEEGEE: whos that rusty guy
> Maxillion: rusty is someone from the Naruto forums
> Maxillion: why?
> VEEGEE: hes really cool
> ...



Bitch please. Seems like you're going to be invited to a few games of ours now Vae 

Also I had no idea what to build Elise. So I just built warmogs and sunfire...


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Pantheon does fuck all if you build any sort of armour.


New armour pen formula and BC says hi.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Push/Poke comps are scumbag as hell.
oh hey i hit 14k.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 20, 2013)

so i'm nearing 6300 ip, who's better, rengar or khazix?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2013)

dem spears


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

My power went out in the middle of game 2. BUT YEAH FNATIC WON!

Surprised they managed to win by basically stealing the comp Azubu used to win the last game. bahaha xPeke too good.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

azubu   pls


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

wtf is with this lag, i'm seriously lagging on 480, does anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> azubu lose  pls



**


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> wtf is with this lag, i'm seriously lagging on 480, does anyone else have this problem ?



yeah i'm lagging too. thought it was my pc for a minute.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

gfg. stream down.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

tbh this is impossible to watch, just terrible


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 20, 2013)

Im lagging too at 480p.. its riot , so Im not surprised by them 
its almost unwatchable..


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Stream pls. 

I just missed Fnatic get 3 kills for 0. I bet it was awesome. 

Oh well I'll just use my imagination I guess.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

it's not riot, it's shitty esl


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

STREAM PLS. 

FNATIC INITIATES AND STREAM DIES AGAIN. 

le sigh.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 20, 2013)

Fnatic is out


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh look. Blaze won and I missed it. 

Figures...


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

i have no idea what happened, stream literally crashed and did not load for the last 5-10 minutes

gg esl, gg

oh and now it works perfectly on 720+ when the game is over, gg, g fucking g


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

yo when does gg vs frost start?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

should have started already


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

Leigh Smith @RiotDeman We are just delaying the Semi-Final until the stream is fixed, we don't want you guys to miss a thing!


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

stream's still acting up for me.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 20, 2013)

yo , if someone wants some Dota beta-keys just pm me . I have like 13 of them , valve keeps sending them to me .


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2013)

This needs to be finished

Also, Kha' Zix isn't that good of a champ. Been losing games and Kha is just too weak unless he gets a good snowball. So, i'm thinking of refunding him. My choices to buy are

-Elise
-Diana
-Leona
-Syndra


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

No need to refund him. Kha'Zix isn't weak don't blame the champ.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

What Darth said, really.

Out of remaining ones I'd say Elise is your best bet (unless you enjoy playing support, then get Leona) but I also adviced Kha'Zix so dunno. Syndra is hard to play and I've never been impressed with Diana personally, even when she was always picked prenerf.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

well that's gg


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, how do you play him? If it's jungling that's really the problem since idk how to jungle.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Mid lane preferably. He destroys many mages like Twisted Fate.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 20, 2013)

Id recommend playing khazix in lane , even though I jungle him.
If you lane him build full ad stuff
you skill Q>W>E and you evolve W>E>R ...


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Pretty damn sure its W>Q>E with W>E>Q evolution.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Sajin's right with the skill order. although sometimes players max E second before Q. Depends on how you like to play I guess. as for the build, Warmogs, last whisper bloodthirster and muramana best khazix build. black cleaver's fine too.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

This stream man...


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

so, it's still best stream EU I see


man


haven't seen anything of this tourney because of the stupid stream being too annoying

fucking polish internet on IEM Katowice, gg


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

I know right.

Go russians


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Didi said:


> so, it's still best stream EU I see
> 
> 
> man
> ...



russians cleaning house.

all you need to know.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Vae.

Vae. 

Hey. 

Gambit 2-0'd Frost. 

What was that about them getting crushed by MYM?

YEAH I DIDN'T THINK SO.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Sajin's right with the skill order. although sometimes players max E second before Q. Depends on how you like to play I guess. as for the build, Warmogs, last whisper bloodthirster and muramana best khazix build. black cleaver's fine too.



Why should I max W over Q ?
W is useless till you have the evolved version..
Id always skill Q first ...


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> Why should I max W over Q ?
> W is useless till you have the evolved version..
> Id always skill Q first ...



Once you hit six you'll have at least 3 levels in W. It also helps you farm in lane as well as giving you sustain and ranged harass. Evolving Q in lane heavily depends on having your target isolated in lane which is rare enough as it is. You get the most out of max'ing your W as when it's evolved it also applies your passive for a ranged slow that deals great magic damage that scales with AD.

I mean, why wouldn't you max W over Q? It's just better in lane in every way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

i keep sneezing

h0lp


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

this aint no convo thread faggit. 

also lol @ IEM's camerman. These stream shots are hilarious.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

So uhh.. Where can I watch this shit without it lagging out so much.

You'd have thought they'd fix this, it's kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> So uhh.. Where can I watch this shit without it lagging out so much.
> 
> You'd have thought they'd fix this, it's kinda embarrassing.



It's stabilized a bit now. 

But yeah at points this is just unwatchable.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hey Vae.
> 
> Vae.
> 
> ...



Frost said they'll easily beat GG.

Diamonds reaction after the win



LOL GET TOLD, BITCHES!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 20, 2013)

lol


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

The day I finally buy Fizz I'm also simultaneously buying that skin. 

Also holy shit GG stomped Blaze. 11-1, 4 turrets to 0. 2 drags to 0 and a free baron. That game wasn't even fair.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's stabilized a bit now.
> 
> But yeah at points this is just unwatchable.



At some points? You mean whenever something interesting happens!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh cool, 1k posts. It's been nearly 5 years, but I made it.

\o/ yay me


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> At some points? You mean whenever something interesting happens!



It's true. I think I missed almost every kill.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Oh cool, 1k posts. It's been nearly 5 years, but I made it.
> 
> \o/ yay me



I know that feel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

best stream quality


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Dat 24/7 lag.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 20, 2013)

WAD I remember the first time I saw you, you had on a Kūkaku set.

Curious where are you finding your League of Legend sets.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

GG                  GG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> WAD I remember the first time I saw you, you had on a Kūkaku set.
> 
> Curious where are you finding your League of Legend sets.



that set was the b0mb

im using google/zerochan/gelbooru/deviantArt to find stocks



Didi said:


> GG                  GG



fuck yeah EU > Asia


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Fuck yeah Russia. /manlytears


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Polands a fucking 3rd world country though, that lag

Wtf, now it's just some people talking, it's going smoothly.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Polands a fucking 3rd world country though, that lag



I honestly would have figured that Poland had better internetz. 

Guess not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

ur talking about the same country

that met the german blitzkrieg tanks on the field on horseback during ww2

lol

lololololol


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Aren't they in the European Union? They should have a sparkling economy and lots of technology by now.

Unless I have some major misconceptions of western europe lol.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Polands a fucking 3rd world country though, that lag
> 
> Wtf, now it's just some people talking, it's going smoothly.



It's the same lag every IEM, no matter where it is.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 20, 2013)

I live 30 min away from where the IEM is being held. Swinged by out of curiosity to see some games. Pretty cool event. Don't know how the online coverage was prepared but if it's laggy then guess they're to blame. No need for throwing insults on the whole country. 

What surprised me most is the amount of cute girls in the audience. Never been to a gaming event this big (and tbh no gaming event in general) but saw many girls that are simply hot.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

okok im sorry


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I live 30 min away from where the IEM is being held. Swinged by out of curiosity to see some games. Pretty cool event. Don't know how the online coverage was prepared but if it's laggy then guess they're to blame. No need for throwing insults on the whole country.
> 
> What surprised me most is the amount of cute girls in the audience. Never been to a gaming event this big (and tbh no gaming event in general) but saw many girls that are simply hot.



There was actually some negative reception of the event as a whole on Reddit. Apparently a few people were very dissatisfied with the general organization. 

The stream was nigh unwatchable at times but I don't blame the country. It's obviously the organizer's fault for not figuring their shit out beforehand. 

And yeah there are always quite a few attractive ladies at League events. Even some cosplayers. Almost 40 million people play this game. There's bound to be some cute girls among them.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's the same lag every IEM, no matter where it is.



Well, why don't they fix it then?

Really shitty for any viewers as it is right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

Like every LoL girl I've ever met or talked to, including the one that got me into LoL, has been very physically attractive.

I could start a photo album of LoL girls if I was a scumbag, but generally they're gorgeous. At least EU chicks.

NA LoL girls are probably just all homely asian chicks


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Dem prize giving girls.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> Aren't they in the European Union? They should have a sparkling economy and lots of technology by now.
> 
> Unless I have some major misconceptions of western europe lol.



>poland
>western europe

hmm, kind of a border country really, more eastern europe like imo (also were on the eastern side of the iron curtain)

really kind of a mix between germanic culture and slav culture


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol they have girls in colourful cat suits giving out the trophies?



Darth said:


> There was actually some negative reception of the event as a whole on Reddit. Apparently a few people were very dissatisfied with the general organization.
> 
> The stream was nigh unwatchable at times but I don't blame the country. It's obviously the organizer's fault for not figuring their shit out beforehand.
> 
> And yeah there are always quite a few attractive ladies at League events. Even some cosplayers. Almost 40 million people play this game. *There's bound to be some cute girls among them*.



Ye man, not all of them are overweight, ugly 60 year olds like myself.

I wanna go watch one of these live one day. They happen in England?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

''Thank you Alex'' after Diamondprox says sorry to Azubu Frost.

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> There was actually some negative reception of the event as a whole on Reddit. Apparently a few people were very dissatisfied with the general organization.
> 
> The stream was nigh unwatchable at times but I don't blame the country. It's obviously the organizer's fault for not figuring their shit out beforehand.
> 
> And yeah there are always quite a few attractive ladies at League events. Even some cosplayers. Almost 40 million people play this game. There's bound to be some cute girls among them.



Might be. And I don't doubt it. If there's an event I want to follow on online coverage and it's a lag fest then I get pretty pissed off too. It's obviously the organizer's fault for not doing their best, not country's fault for internet capacity. Well, the organizers are still polish so I assume it's cool to vent the anger on them but calling us a 3rd world country etc. is a bit too much. 

The whole area was divided in half, one half dedicated to LoL (maybe SC2 too, don't know since I've only been there today and SC2 has apparently finished sooner) with a big platform and audience tribunes, while the second half was dedicated for side events like CS:GO, FIFA13, some F1 simulators, prizes to win and shit like that. I mostly hung out in the latter part, trying to watch CS:GO matches, but when I went to the LoL half during the first semifinal there were some fine ladies there too. It was funny to see a big line to get a photo with one of the cosplay girls. Some guys totally went overboard though, touching their asses etc., wouldn't want my girl to be one of them.



Didi said:


> >poland
> >western europe
> 
> hmm, kind of a border country really, more eastern europe like imo (also were on the eastern side of the iron curtain)
> ...




Yep, we're in the Eastern Europe. More like central Europe but still, definitely not the West.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

I heard if you entered the event you couldn't even leave to eat, since you wouldn't come back in.

And there was only one food stand ran by 5 people.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Ye man, not all of them are overweight, ugly 60 year olds like myself.



I imagine you as a fit hot 20 year old college student who plays League because life is too easy for her. 

True story.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> I imagine you as a fit hot 20 year old college student who plays League because life is too easy for her.
> 
> True story.



Oh shush, you flatter me!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

I imagine you as a fat 40 year old woman, lonely with 10 cats and no man.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I heard if you entered the event you couldn't even leave to eat, since you wouldn't come back in.
> 
> And there was only one food stand ran by 5 people.



No idea about the food stand but very possible (you could always leave and try to look for some food in -5*C freeze but hardly anything was open on Sunday. About the leaving part I honestly doubt it. I went back and forth between the LoL and the rest a few times and no one gave me any trouble. The main trouble was people trying to go into the LoL tribunes from the first part but they weren't allowed to by the bodyguards, while you could easily leave the 1st part, move up the stairs and go watch LoL without anyone bothering you.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I live 30 min away from where the IEM is being held. Swinged by out of curiosity to see some games. Pretty cool event. Don't know how the online coverage was prepared but if it's laggy then guess they're to blame. No need for throwing insults on the whole country.
> 
> What surprised me most is the amount of cute girls in the audience. Never been to a gaming event this big (and tbh no gaming event in general) but saw many girls that are simply hot.



i'm a hot girl, did you see me


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Still getting lines flashing all over my screen and game freezes sometimes in LoL, since the patch. Anyone know if there's a fix to this yet? Really quite annoying.



Vae said:


> I imagine you as a fat 40 year old woman, lonely with 10 cats and no man.



I wish I had 10 cats. I would be so happy.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i'm a hot girl, did you see me



Were you on fire?


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Still getting lines flashing all over my screen and game freezes sometimes in LoL, since the patch. Anyone know if there's a fix to this yet? Really quite annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had 10 cats. I would be so happy.


I haven't encountered that problem yet. It might be your video card that's acting up actually. At least, that's what it sounds like. 



Pain In The Ass said:


> Were you on fire?



I'd pay to see Cronos on fire.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Darth said:


> I haven't encountered that problem yet. It might be your video card that's acting up actually. At least, that's what it sounds like.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay to see Cronos on fire.



Someone in game linked me some reddit thread of people getting the same problem, only i lost the link and have no idea how to navigate reddit as I have never used it. 

Last I read was that Riot are looking for a way to fix it.

I need to start saving links that seem important like that


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

WOAH DARTH

JUST WOAH


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> No idea about the food stand but very possible (you could always leave and try to look for some food in -5*C freeze but hardly anything was open on Sunday. About the leaving part I honestly doubt it. I went back and forth between the LoL and the rest a few times and no one gave me any trouble. The main trouble was people trying to go into the LoL tribunes from the first part but they weren't allowed to by the bodyguards, while you could easily leave the 1st part, move up the stairs and go watch LoL without anyone bothering you.



No, there were reddit posts of people saying that if you left the building to smoke, you couldn't get back in cause they had no way of identifying that you were already in there once.

And there was only one food stand, the queue for it was 2 hours, apparently.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

could someone tell me who the 6th dude is from gbg, the one who was staying with them while they were receiving the check and shit, i've seen him for a long time with them but idk who the fuck he is or does


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> could someone tell me who the 6th dude is from gbg, the one who was staying with them while they were receiving the check and shit, i've seen him for a long time with them but idk who the fuck he is or does



He's their manager, you fool.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

well of course he's their manager, but what is his name race and gender


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

oh and what is the song at the end of this vod ? @ 52:30


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

These guys have managers? 

What does their manager do for them?

What else do they have?

How much do they get paid for this?

Last question pertaining to the manager as well as the team.

I knew this was all very popular, but I never realised people made a whole living out of playing it.


----------



## Juri (Jan 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> well of course he's their manager, but what is *his* name race and *gender*


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> These guys have managers?
> 
> What does their manager do for them?
> 
> ...



lol             ofc


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> lol             ofc



ofc?

How was I supposed to know! 

These guys seem a bit young to make a living out of it, surely! 

Presumed they all lived at home still, with how much they practice it must be hard to find a job.

Hence the confusion!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ofc?
> 
> How was I supposed to know!
> 
> ...



it's like you know nothing about the league


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> These guys have managers?
> 
> What does their manager do for them?
> 
> ...



I heard that pro players who stream everyday , make like 100k+ $ per year ... well , thats what Oddone said (a pro player)


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

to be fair you have to have a big viewer count and put in a lot of streaming hours, but yeah, you get a lot of money out of streaming which makes me think why do teams like m5 and asians not stream ? seems to me they make more money out of streaming than winning tournaments


----------



## Juri (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ofc?
> 
> How was I supposed to know!
> 
> ...



lol chausie. So young, so naive.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ofc?
> 
> How was I supposed to know!
> 
> ...



You can't be a pro gamer after you're 30.

You can't commit as much, your reflexes dull and you don't pay as much attention to shit in games.

There's a reason the oldest pro gamer is like 28.

It's the same reason athletes retire early.

Also, the teams manager handles their schedule, their flights, makes sure they eat properly exercise etc.
The players can't have too much on their minds.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> You can't be a pro gamer after you're 30.
> 
> You can't commit as much, your reflexes dull and you don't pay as much attention to shit in games.
> 
> ...



the way you said that it makes them look like circus animals


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

People making a silly fuss over Diamond's gesture after the game.

And people taking out of context what AZF said in an interview about GG.

stahp reddit, stahp


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Or you can stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

4N said:


> People making a silly fuss over Diamond's gesture after the game.
> 
> And people taking out of context what AZF said in an interview about GG.
> 
> stahp reddit, stahp



>stahp

stop.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Or you can stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).




reported




Didi said:


> >stahp
> 
> stop.



Don't take the fun out of my spelling error. 

Not to drift away from the topic. I'm actually glad in a way that Diamond did that actually. Its great to see the players exhibit passion in a way other than sweat running down their brow while they play. Actions like those prove that its more than a game to the player, but as an sport with their pride on the line. 

I think e-sports is definitely heading into the right direction.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh no, I'm reported.

What am I ever going to do?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh no, I'm reported.
> 
> What am I ever going to do?



Oh I wonder.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

Also, I noticed yesterday, I got the Baron icon for being a nice player


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Didi said:


> Also, I noticed yesterday, I got the Baron icon for being a nice player



Got it in the first wave, one of the nicest players in 2012


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, so you're like me, a total dick on here, but nice in LoL (but probably silently rage but just not type it in chat)?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 20, 2013)

Going to be a late response but Diamond's gesture is okay since it's Azubu Frost :33 I always prefer Blaze over Frost but glad GBG won to be honest. Was disappointed with them at the start. 

Now I want to see the (ex) CLG.EU in action.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> You can't be a pro gamer after you're 30.
> 
> You can't commit as much, your reflexes dull and you don't pay as much attention to shit in games.
> 
> ...



So what do they do when they 'retire' from gaming? I doubt they make enough to support themselves for the rest of their lives?

And I wanna be a manager for a team, that seems like a fun job. Travel the world and watch people play games, whilst getting paid for it.



Didi said:


> Also, I noticed yesterday, I got the Baron icon for being a nice player




I want!

How nice do I have to be?

edit: You mean the one with the santa hat? Just checked and I got it too, yay!  Now I feel special

Now I need a different colour ribbon

another edit: What's the wreath one from?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2013)

Seems pro players really love their Warmogs and Randuins combo on every character single now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 20, 2013)

new skins and splashes

dat garen skin


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

I would buy Xin or Jarvan just for those skins. 0_0


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

bahahahaha

"fuck steel legion lux was a huge marketing failure and the entire fanbase said fuck off not to make such a skin for lux"

"LETS MAKE IT FOR GAREN INSTEAD"


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> So what do they do when they 'retire' from gaming? I doubt they make enough to support themselves for the rest of their lives?



Most of the pro players just get a normal job, a lot of them get offers at gaming companies because of their experience within that certain genre. Others go on to be managers to new pro teams, then there are some who just work with brands and make gaming gear.

Either way, the contacts they earn in the pro scene will sustain them for the rest of their lives.

The first real pro to live off of being a pro would be Fatal1ty and he's still earned more money than anybody in the pro scene. He went from FPS to FPS and continued to dominate the scene. I think over all he earned around 450k + USD through his career, even the highest LoL player is only at 250+ so far, and that's TPA because of their S2 win.
I expect whoever wins S3 to overtake Fatal1ty in money earned, though.



Didi said:


> Oh, so you're like me, a total dick on here, but nice in LoL (but probably silently rage but just not type it in chat)?



I'm a dick in general, I just don't write dick things ingame and I say nice encouraging things whenever I do actually say something, like calling out a nice play.

I do get quite dickish on TS or Skype though.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 20, 2013)

skins look awesome, especially garen, j4 and xin

HOLY SHIT J4 AND XIN SO MANLY


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 20, 2013)

patch notes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

what a shitty patch

just nonstop nerfs

no real buffs

durrrr maybe if riot buffed champs isntead of nerfing 99% of them balance could be more easily attained

also lol yi's meditate

pz sajin


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

This girl I know IRL gets so mad at me cause every post game lobby pic she uploads on FB, I always give her shit for her CS
40min game, 20kills, sure, but 150 CS
I lol everytime


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

whatever wins the game dawg

im sure anyone with 20 kills in a game contributed towards carrying dat win so farm be d0mned


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> whatever wins the game dawg
> 
> im sure anyone with 20 kills in a game contributed towards carrying dat win so farm be d0mned



Except every person I know IRL seems to think CS doesn't matter as long as you get kills.

What they don't realize is that the more kills you get, the less gold they're worth. CS becomes gradually worth more as the game goes on, especially since 15 cs = 1 kill early on, which is 300g.
Highest gold worth someone has without a killing spree on their head.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

true

but thats if ur doing something like slaughtering top on ur own solo for 10 minutes

i typically play mid and jungle most of the time, so im pretty much killing errrbody

i have typically highest and sometimes benchmark CS scores too, depends on thingz


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 20, 2013)

THE DEATH OF AP YI
SHACO NERFS

GOOD DAY


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> true
> 
> but thats if ur doing something like slaughtering top on ur own solo for 10 minutes
> 
> ...



Every post game lobby she posts she's either mid or ADC.

The two roles who should have by far the most CS.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm tired of all the people with shit for brains on the NA server.

This is fucking annoying.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm a dick in general, I just don't write dick things ingame and I say nice encouraging things whenever I do actually say something, like calling out a nice play.
> 
> I do get quite dickish on TS or Skype though.



yup, sounds like me


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm tired of all the people with shit for brains on the NA server.
> 
> This is fucking annoying.



>NA

WELL THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2013)

I called adc, and this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) purposefully chose graves after he asked me to let him adc and I told him no.

Mentality of a fucking 5 year old.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

>I called it first so I must have it, wah!

Unless you were also higher in pick order, you're the 5-year old here


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Didi said:


> >I called it first so I must have it, wah!
> 
> Unless you were also higher in pick order, you're the 5-year old here



Pretty much this.

Anyway, Jiyeon it gets annoying hearing you cry about how bad players are when you're not even remotely decent at the game yourself.

Get over it, they're the same level as you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

So much digging around here, might need to borrow Yorick for his shovel.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 20, 2013)

WOW
deathfire grasp and hourglass got buffed hard and bloodthirster and black cleaver got nerfed....
and riot is keep saying that the players make the metagame.
That new jarvan+xin skin look    , gotta buy some riot points


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a PBE patch, so don't get all excited, loads of this might not make it through to the real version


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't play Khazix worth anything.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I can't play Khazix worth anything.



>max W first
>blue buff first
>poke a shit ton
>profit


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> new skins and splashes
> 
> dat garen skin



Holy shit Lubu, but Xin is suppose to be Lubu dammit.....


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

All those nerfs 

Don't understand why they nerfed Ezreal so much all of a sudden, AD Carries are already underpowered in season 3.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

The new ranking system has gone onto the PBE.

Lookin' good so far.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

My favorite champion getting butchered for no reason, gg riot. Along with Shaco (dat new E passive).

If this goes through I'm pretty much guaranteed to just play op champs like Akali or Darius or Irelia or Riven


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Sajin said:


> My favorite champion getting butchered for no reason, gg riot. Along with Shaco (dat new E passive).
> 
> If this goes through I'm pretty much guaranteed to just play op champs like Akali or Darius or Irelia or Riven



Who is yo' favorite champ?

Also, I doubt that statement about Darius if his rework is done.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

pretty sure it's Yi

dat meditate nerf


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

4.0 to 1.2 ratio

that's fuckin brutal lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

It was way too strong though, to be honest.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2013)

Dammit WAD, you again remind me why Chinese splash art is superior sometimes


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> It was way too strong though, to be honest.



Perhaps, but not to a point where an overall balanced champion becomes not viable. They could make it 3.0 or at least 2.5 ratio.

Honestly, all those people on LoL forums who say this isn't much of a nerf because Yi's damage is still intact are completely clueless. It's like playing with 3 skills instead of 4 (not that E did much for AP Yi anyway, so basically 2/4)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> It was way too strong though, to be honest.



Perhaps, but justifiable to make it more than 3x less effective? A 3.0 or even a 2.0 ratio adjustment.

But 1.2...

lol?



Original Sin said:


> Dammit WAD, you again remind me why Chinese splash art is superior sometimes



Really? 

Stupid Didi just said my set sucked in another thread 



Sajin said:


> Perhaps, but not to a point where an overall balanced champion becomes not viable. They could make it 3.0 or at least 2.5 ratio.
> 
> Honestly, all those people on LoL forums who say this isn't much a nerf because Yi's damage is still intact are completely clueless.



I'm going to respect the opinion of the game whose IGN is 'Master Yi Bot'.

Yep.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Perhaps, but not to a point where an overall balanced champion becomes not viable. They could make it 3.0 or at least 2.5 ratio.
> 
> Honestly, all those people on LoL forums who say this isn't much of a nerf because Yi's damage is still intact are completely clueless. It's like playing with 3 skills instead of 4 (not that E did much for AP Yi anyway, so basically 2/4)



That's not true at all, Yi hasn't been that reliant on his meditate.
They only made it so he's a bit more reliant on getting the reset faster so he doesn't have to meditate.

His heal is the ONLY thing in the game that you couldn't out damage, you need a stun or ignite to shut it down.

Also, AP Yi is not balanced, his reset damage is retarded, along with the heal.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's not true at all, Yi hasn't been that reliant on his meditate.
> They only made it so he's a bit more reliant on getting the reset faster so he doesn't have to meditate.
> 
> His heal is the ONLY thing in the game that you couldn't out damage, you need a stun or ignite to shut it down.
> ...



Uh, yes, he is balanced? He pretty much has to get a reset in order to be useful in a team fight, because otherwise he can do nothing for about 7 more seconds while his casts force him to go in melee range so he has to survive somehow (meditate + zhonya, but meditate is now pretty much gone so). If enemy team stunned and focused him down at that point, he'd go down in seconds (and enemy team usually has like 3 hard cc options at least in ranked games I play). Plus, even with a reset, he's only good against squishy targets, his damage to bruisers is really meh unless he's way ahead.

Now there is no reason to pick him over Katarina who has similar mechanics but manages to be better than him in every way. And she even got ult buffs this patch, gg.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, and lol at not being reliant on his meditate. I guess you expect yi to do nothing half the teamfight and only run in when someone has hp for one alphastrike?

Not to mention he cant even tower dive anymore.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JrzZQmzuFQQ[/YOUTUBE]

Looks pretty cool. I can see this new system bringing try hard to a whole new level lol


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

It's not exactly hard for him to get a reset in a teamfight, though.

Besides, no champ should have a built in mechanic that pretty much makes tower diving easy for you. Tower diving should be a risky thing to do and something you don't do alone unless the target is really low.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's not exactly hard for him to get a reset in a teamfight, though.



...Er, what? Really? You often can't even get one reset because you failed to deliver a finishing blow or overestimated your damage on a bruiser, yet alone two or more which require several people on the enemy team to be at low health. (one reset is pretty good, but not all that great as you might imagine)



> Besides, no champ should have a built in mechanic that pretty much makes tower diving easy for you. Tower diving should be a risky thing to do and something you don't do alone unless the target is really low.



...Since when could ap yi towerdive if his target isn't low?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2013)

Sajin said:


> ...Er, what? Really? You often can't even get one reset because you failed to deliver a finishing blow or overestimated your damage on a bruiser, yet alone two or more which require several people on the enemy team to be at low health. (one reset is pretty good, but not all that great as you might imagine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...Since when could ap yi towerdive if his target isn't low?



If his target is so low, he wouldn't need meditate to begin with.

Also, if you're not getting your resets, you're obviously not a very good AP Yi


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> If his target is so low, he wouldn't need meditate to begin with.



Yes, he would. To tank the turret for 2-3 extra seconds to finish someone with a couple autoattacks and/or survive the turret damage.
The way it is now he can only use w to go under his turret and replenish his health in lane, that's it. That's the only use.



> Also, if you're not getting your resets, you're obviously not a very good AP Yi



Yeah, let's just say I really doubt that


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 20, 2013)

To be honest I'm surprised Riot has the audacity to nerf any AP mids when AD assassins and casters have been so dominant.

Just another reason not to pick anyone other than Kha'zix, Talon, Pantheon, Xin, Lee, J4, etc...

Who needs magic, really.


----------



## OS (Jan 20, 2013)

So, it turns out Kha is a good mid


----------



## Sajin (Jan 20, 2013)

The more you know


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So, it turns out Kha is a good mid



His best lane by far cause he gets to shit on APs and he gets blue buff.
Easy farm as well.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't describe how bad my caitlyn was top lane in the early game. It just...wow. Only had a vampiric scepter and tier 2 boots ten minutes in. No potions to heal. So she ran away when ever i was in trouble.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

I got shat on by double warmogs twitch with an AP Alistar. Featuring Vae my adc.

Headbutt did 456 damage to me in lane.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I got shat on by double warmogs twitch with an AP Alistar. Featuring Vae my adc.



You facecheck the bush and get first blooded even though you knew they were there.

Then Lee tower dives and they get a double on you and him, then Twitch kills me for the triple.

After that 450 dmg headbutt was not avoidable 

SMH, can't believe we won that game, we both went 0-8 in lane.


----------



## Stein (Jan 21, 2013)

Just started playing Udyr.
His Tiger Stance is so good for getting first blood at early levels, I keep catching my opponents off guard with it when they think they can out damage me. 

I've Jungled with him, but for some reason I find it hard to pull off ganks, and when I'm about to pull off a successful one they always flash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

Mobility creep > Udyr


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2013)

Found my problem with Kha'zix, and that was playing him top and jungle, mid only or bust.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> You facecheck the bush and get first blooded even though you knew they were there.
> 
> Then Lee tower dives and they get a double on you and him, then Twitch kills me for the triple.
> 
> ...



Honestly the best game of that night


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Honestly the best game of that night



It was pretty fucking hilarious


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Watching Wingsofdeathx, and just found out that apparently, tower aggro is not dependant on how close to the tower you are, but how far away the target you attack is.

So if the person you're attacking is out of tower range the tower won't help him.

I learn something new every time I watch his stream


----------



## Cronos (Jan 21, 2013)

you just learned that vae ? wow i'm dissapoint


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

I am dissapoint in your face.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

well yea 

thats why if a team is sieging mid and u got poked down and ur running away to ur inner turret and u get lux lasered, the tower wont switch to her after


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

nReapr (2:13): hey man. im with another dude. want in?
Amability (2:14): I don't swing that way man

This skype convo OP


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2013)

90% of what foreign says can be misconstrued as a homosexual statement.


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2013)

WAD your avatar makes Eve look like a man.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 21, 2013)

eve is a trap


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

eve is a trap


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2013)

that new armor/ap item that builds into zhonyas looks awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

GG Vlad is op


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> nReapr (2:13): hey man. im with another dude. want in?
> Amability (2:14): I don't swing that way man
> 
> This skype convo OP





Darth said:


> 90% of what foreign says can be misconstrued as a homosexual statement.



.............


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm really conflicted on what to get between BC and Last Whisper.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 21, 2013)

the only real answer is both


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

What cronos said is the correct answer.


Also, yesterday I played with someone who managed to lose lane with LB against Vladimir (as in, he died already at level 5 or something)

how the fuck do you lose in the early game with the strongest early game mage against the weakest early game mage


----------



## Cronos (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> What cronos said is the correct answer.
> 
> 
> Also, yesterday I played with someone who managed to lose lane with LB against Vladimir (as in, he died already at level 5 or something)
> ...



it wasn't me i swear


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

I know, it was this real life friend of mine

who I really prefer to not play with
because
-he's bad, and really bad for his level 30 status (though I could deal with that if not for the second point
-he's really obnoxious and won't take advice from people who know better. And it's been like that ever since like level 15-20 something, he just won't listen and will reply to anything you suggest, even when you provide sound reasoning 'nah I just like item X better, it works as well' (cuz he gets good results with item x in his terribad normal elo)
so annoying, ffs listen for once


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

wtf

misaya is a god

EDIT: not misaya lol fml reading comprehension. saw post title and thought it was him.

still a great play nonetheless!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> nReapr (2:13): hey man. im with another dude. want in?


          .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

I've becoming more and more convinced that Vi might actually be OP.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 21, 2013)

She is a bitch late game. Remember that Nasus game? She shred me from 268~ armor to 161 with her W and BC.

Whore.

Although i dunno, i've probably just been against bad Vi's, but i've stomped each one.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 21, 2013)

...How exactly is Vi even close to being OP.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2013)

Cronos said:


> the only real answer is both



I end up not having room for both, between getting core-->Boots, IE, Dancer, BT, Guardian angel

Which leaves me with one slot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

Sajin said:


> ...How exactly is Vi even close to being OP.



You wouldn't understand.

You don't play AD carries.


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2013)

its true Vi is terror to AD carries. 

If she gets within range of her ult gg you're probably dead unless you have a kayle/zil/lulu ult


----------



## Cronos (Jan 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> You don't play AD carries.



this           .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2013)

BC on Panth is so insane.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> You don't play AD carries.



That's like calling Blitz or Xin OP.

Also, why is it that I'm level 30 and I'm playing with people who make level 5 mistakes?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 21, 2013)

you're should go pro os


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Also, why is it that I'm level 30 and I'm playing with people who make level 5 mistakes?



I love people who the have misimpression that being level 30 means you're good. 

hahahahahaha no. 

Having elo means you're good. End of story. At this point in time, I consistently play with other players that have 2000+ games played. Do I think they're all good? Hell no. Some of them have games where they play like trash. Myself included. 

But if you have 2000+ games played and you're 1800 elo. Then I know you're a good player.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> I love people who the have misimpression that being level 30 means you're good.



They should raise the amount of games required to play ranked.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

Cronos said:


> you're should go pro os





Darth said:


> I love people who the have misimpression that being level 30 means you're good.
> 
> hahahahahaha no.
> 
> ...


I fear trying out ranked games.

What does ELO mean anyway?


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> They should raise the amount of games required to play ranked.



Why? Nobody's too bad to play ranked, if you suck you'll just fall to a low elo. From the system's perspective it makes zero sense to have that kind of requirement, defeats the purpose.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I fear trying out ranked games.
> 
> What does ELO mean anyway?



Elo is not an acronym, it's a system originally made for Chess by some guy named Elo


----------



## Darth (Jan 21, 2013)

ELO = A rating system devised by some russian to differentiate the decent players from the terribad scumbag troll feeder noobs.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

meh
if not for those 5 losses that weren't mine I'd be like 19-17 in ranked
around 1350

im not even good but im not fucking 1100
someone carry me
preferably that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wad



also khazix is not bad
it's just you


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

> Also, yesterday I played with someone who managed to lose lane with LB  against Vladimir (as in, he died already at level 5 or something)



this gave me cancer

vladimir is my best champion. leblanc shits on him royally. silence + vladimir =


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Ace's sig gave me cancer.

Akali doesn't deserve that type of degradation.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

mundo looks the same to me


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

So I need to own 16 champions to play ranked?

Buy all the 450 champs


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2013)

Just took me 10mins to log in with the queue.

 - and this is what I get flashing on my screen sometimes, what I mentioned yesterday.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> You wouldn't understand.
> 
> You don't play AD carries.



I main ADC and there are way worse match ups than Vi.

She's not remotely OP, if anything she's UP.

There's a reason she's not played a lot, she's just on free week at the moment.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So I need to own 16 champions to play ranked?
> 
> Buy all the 450 champs



Please don't play ranked, you just hit 30.

I made that mistake and ended up in 700 elo.
It was a pain to get out


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually, lately i've been seeing matches where vi gets double digit kills and is quite the power house. I almost feel bad for refunding her. Almost.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

Is it the higher the elo the better or the lower?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2013)

The lower the better


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually low and high are both bad, the way elo works is that the more you win the more you converge to the middle, which is the top

it's like a mountain, with slopes on both sides


true story


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is it the higher the elo the better or the lower?



700 is the pro level


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

also why the fuck would you refund Vi, she's superfun to play



I also think she's quite strong, but maybe I'm just that good~


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Vi is a hit or miss champion. If she can land the Q's, she's decent. Otherwise, she'll get bullied in lane. Also ALL the bruisers are an adc's worst nightmare. Jarvan, Olaf, Xin, Irelia, etc. Our main goal is to either peel for our ad carry or kill off the other ADC . I like Vi and her ults though but she's not that hard to peel off cause after her ult she can't do much with 4 people on her.

ELO's stupid. I'm 1500, but I'm actually weak in other roles. I just played a lot of top lane to get to 1400 then Support to 1500. (This goes the same for season 2 and season 3). I ain't a good player, but I just excel in one role


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Why would you use refunds on ANY champion you buy for IP? I only used my 3 refunds on skins.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

Vi is fine in lane and all but her real strength comes from jungling.

Sick farming and sick Level 6 ganks and you don't have to worry about counterjungling since Vi can pretty much fight anyone head to head.

You can also do counterjungling yourself pretty safely and if you're caught out in their jungle just punch through walls.

But really, her base damage is ridiculous, and her defensiveness scales ridiculously with health, and health stacking via warmoggs/sunfire cape durhur spam is pretty much the meta now.

Also, have an Orianna mid to complement Vi.

Dohohoho.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Knock everyone aside


pull them back in


I like this idea


Let's do it right now


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

I refunded Vi for Miss Fortune.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

Not a bad choice, MF is a lot of fun too.

All of her emotes so good~


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I refunded Vi for Miss Fortune.



Waste of a refund.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Vi a much stronger jungler than she is a laner.

After seeing XJ9 absolutely carry with her for the past couple of days and then WAD used for jungler at least twice, I have no more doubts.

Vi is an excellent jungler.

She can do well in lane, but like DS said, its a bit hit or miss there. I think its safer and overall better to use her in the jungle.

And I'm definitely gonna be using Zed alot more now. Can't believe how easy he is for me to use now. I'm also pretty confident in my play with him. Played him all last night with WAD lol. 

I think it warrants me to buy that Shockblade Zed skin.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

foreign after you said vayne's default skin is her best in skype group chat i have to question your opinions


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Vayne's default skin looks better imo. 

wb btw.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

4n go die imo


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Legitimately fuck this Riven I just had in ranked.

Goes mid, feeds Kennen 3 kills, ragequits the game.

Fuck retards like her.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> *foreign after you said vayne's default skin is her best *in skype group chat i have to question your opinions



That cunt.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

played graves in ranked just now
sona dies 30 seconds in to nid and varus in bot lane even when they weren't in bush
dies randomly 3 more times
says he was using itunes to tab in and out

luckily we won that game because warmogs is fucking op good thing i picked it up
not to mention we had poppy and vi so varus dies instantly





and we had a cho gath
the definition of op


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> played graves in ranked just now
> sona dies 30 seconds in to nid and varus in bot lane even when they weren't in bush
> dies randomly 3 more times
> says he was using itunes to tab in and out
> ...



I stopped playing ranked because of retards like Riven and the Sona you had.

This was my 3rd game in a month, and honestly, fuck ranked. It's just stressful and not fun at all. It just pisses me off every time I play it and gets me in a bad mood.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 4n go die imo





Original Sin said:


> That cunt.







Vae said:


> Legitimately fuck this Riven I just had in ranked.
> 
> Goes mid, feeds Kennen 3 kills, ragequits the game.
> 
> Fuck retards like her.




That blows bro. I wish there was something Riot could do about that bullshit.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

vae it's about to get worse
riot is punishing dodge queue's now


get a troll? play and lose or dodge
same outcome


riot best company na


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> vae it's about to get worse
> riot is punishing dodge queue's now
> 
> 
> ...



Best part is that the trolls have no way of getting punished.
Anyway, I always outsmart the trolls, the trolls dodge 99% of the time, so I just wait until the very last half second to dodge, and that only happens like 0.5% of the times I get a troll.

Most of the trolls don't actually intend to play the champ, they just pick it to force someone else to dodge, but then dodge if no one does it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> I stopped playing ranked because of retards like Riven and the Sona you had.
> 
> This was my 3rd game in a month, and honestly, fuck ranked. It's just stressful and not fun at all. It just pisses me off every time I play it and gets me in a bad mood.



I know the feeling.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

Jieyon I know a girl who is 1850.




> it's people who join ranked when they hit 30



this
srsly


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Jieyon I know a girl who is 1850.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know a girl who is diamond 
She's also very hot IRL


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Legitimately fuck this Riven I just had in ranked.
> 
> Goes mid, feeds Kennen 3 kills, ragequits the game.
> 
> Fuck retards like her.



Welcome to solo que. I have plenty of stories but they're all the same as yours. Here's a rare success solo que ranked story: I had a game where we legitimately won a 4 vs 5 (Our support left at 10 minutes). Needless to say, enemy team was _pissed_ and the all chat was spammed by them. 

But otherwise that's how ranked is. _Someone_ is bound to fail and you end up having to carry. If it turns out to be a sure loss, you have to just say oh well and try to win the next one >_>; The hardest elo to get out of is 1200-1400 because its all people who would be level 30 and start their placement matches.

I don't like Vi jungling as well. Like I said, I like her ults. But having to wait for her to farm up to level 6 to is meh. If she can hit her q's in her ganks, great. Otherwise, not hard to dodge. I feel there are better junglers than her. (Her clear time is fantastic though)

4n what's wrong with you. All Vayne's skins are great.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Welcome to solo que. I have plenty of stories but they're all the same as yours. Here's a rare success solo que ranked story: *I had a game where we legitimately won a 4 vs 5* (Our support left at 10 minutes). Needless to say, enemy team was _pissed_ and the all chat was spammed by them.
> 
> But otherwise that's how ranked is. _Someone_ is bound to fail and you end up having to carry. If it turns out to be a sure loss, you have to just say oh well and try to win the next one >_>; The hardest elo to get out of is 1200-1400 because its all people who would be level 30 and start their placement matches.
> 
> ...



I did that once in ranked, we had Yi Jungle, Jax top, Naut support and Ryze mid.

Our ADC never connected, Naut won bot alone, 3 hypercarries was too much for the enemy to deal with late game


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> vae it's about to get worse
> riot is punishing dodge queue's now
> 
> 
> ...



srsly?

link plox


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

league girls are pretty hot. well a lot of them

not those euro unshaven ones though unless they are swedish because god apparently jacks off into sweden and his semen turn into girls

im talking about those california girls


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> league girls are pretty hot. well a lot of them
> 
> not those euro unshaven ones though *unless they are swedish* because god apparently jacks off into sweden and his semen turn into girls
> 
> im talking about those california girls



Basically all of my IRL friends, then


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Alex Ich's wife is pretty hot. 0_0


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

that her?
I disagree. She's decent though, would hit


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

But isn't that what someone thinks Riot will do?

I don't remember reading anything about punishing dodgers from the Riot AMA last Wednesday. o.O


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

4N said:


> Alex Ich's wife is pretty hot. 0_0



She was a fan of him and they met when she decided to visit him in the hospital 

Also, Ace, I played that game.

I forgot to infect Madagascar so not everyone died 

And no Foreign, they've announced they're gonna punish dodgers.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Vi + Orianna OP


And yeah, Vi is best as jungler
dat clear time
dem lvl 6 ganks
dat unparallelled dueling in the jungle
point 1 & 3 combined make you an excellent counterjungler


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because girls are all bad at this game, right? Herpderp.
> 
> Just, stay the fuck away from ranked, it's people who join ranked when they hit 30 and then completely fucks up the games like you who makes me want to strangle someone when I play ranked.





I'll instalock mid and give no shits.

Problem?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Alex sure works fast


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'll instalock mid and give no shits.
> 
> Problem?



Gonna print screen this and send it to Riot, inb4 ban.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

4n queue dodgers used to get punished
i got fucked in about 2 of my placement matches
that was before people had to press accept to get into matches
they randomed because they were never there but i either dodged and lose a game or i played and lost


i tried my chances at 4v5 since there's always a chance you can win but it's so goddamn frustrating


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> She was a fan of him and they met when she decided to visit him in the hospital
> 
> Also, Ace, I played that game.
> 
> ...



Wow, Alex Ich used one of the oldest moves in the book. 

And that sucks. :c



Didi said:


> Vi + Orianna OP
> 
> 
> And yeah, Vi is best as jungler
> ...



I look forward to seeing her in competitive play sometime this year.



Jiyeon said:


> I'll instalock mid and give no shits.
> 
> Problem?


Then you are just as bad as the people you complain about?


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

pick order>calls
idiots that are last pick and decide to tell what first pick should do annoy me to no end
it'd be better if everyone shut the fuck up and just picked what was available
but kids think they need to carry and end up with 20 cs at 10 minutes


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know why I bother with Jiyeon, he's a fucking hypocrite and he sucks at this game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And he is only 20 years old?

Looks like you don't have to be a millionaire pro NFL footballer to bang the hottest chicks anymore. 

/chicksdigelo


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

> Looks like you don't have to be a millionaire pro NFL footballer to bang the hottest chicks anymore.



Yes. Yes you do.
Well, you don't have to be an athelete or millionaire to get hot chicks. But continuously day in and day out? the highest quality vagina? Yeah you need money.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

At Jiyeon/Vae/whoever else is being dumb:


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> pick order>calls
> idiots that are last pick and decide to tell what first pick should do annoy me to no end
> it'd be better if everyone shut the fuck up and just picked what was available
> but kids think they need to carry and end up with 20 cs at 10 minutes



Idiots that are in a duo and demand that they have the bot lane even though I pick before both of them and called adc before them annoy me.

They think because they're sitting next to each other, they're godly 



Vae said:


> I don't know why I bother with Jiyeon, he's a fucking hypocrite and he sucks at this game.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yes. Yes you do.
> Well, you don't have to be an athelete or millionaire to get hot chicks. But continuously day in and day out? the highest quality vagina? Yeah you need money.



10 years in the future, elo will be the new currency to get dem strippers on the poles.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

10 years from now I won't be playing this game


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Idiots that are in a duo and demand that they have the bot lane even though I pick before both of them and called adc before them annoy me.
> 
> They think because they're sitting next to each other, they're godly



If people call duo bot lane, chances are you should just let them do it if you want to increase your chances of winning bro. They aren't doing it because they think they are godly; they are doing it because they can work better as a team than you could with one of them.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *Idiots that are in a duo and demand that they have the bot lane even though I pick before both of them and called adc before them annoy me.
> 
> They think because they're sitting next to each other, they're godly *



They're probably better than you, you can't CS for shit and you can't position yourself, why are you even playing ADC?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> They're probably better than you, you can't CS for shit and you can't position yourself, why are you even playing ADC?



They're probably better than me, but everyone is better than you.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> At Jiyeon/Vae/whoever else is being dumb:



hurpadurpa


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They're probably better than me, but everyone is better than you.



Funny coming from the person who couldn't even listen to advice from me on how to play Shen.

Stop being bad, the talk to me again.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

And Didi, fuck off, nobody likes you.

God damn ^ (use bro).


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

did you really just quote yourself


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

4N said:


> If people call duo bot lane, chances are you should just let them do it if you want to increase your chances of winning bro. They aren't doing it because they think they are godly; they are doing it because they can work better as a team than you could with one of them.



They fed the mid and top lanes so horribly.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

on the same goddamn page
like really
get laid son


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Funny coming from the person who couldn't even listen to advice from me on how to play Shen.
> 
> Stop being bad, thentalk to me again.



QQ more. **


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

jiyeon go die imo


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> QQ more. **



Wanna know your biggest issue? You think you're actually good at this game, that's why you're never going to improve.

I'm not even that great, I'm average and I have 1.4k+ games by now, but at least I can admit that I suck at things in the game.

For example, I have the worst map awareness NA because I just tunnel vision all day long.

Anyway, inb4 you hit 30 and get demolished against other 30s.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> They fed the mid and top lanes so horribly.



So it happens once.

It'll happen again?

Dude, you are going through what everyone goes through. If you wanna keep playing the game, you'll have to eventually learn how to cope with it.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

4N said:


> So it happens once.
> 
> It'll happen again?
> 
> Dude, you are going through what everyone goes through. If you wanna keep playing the game, *you'll have to eventually learn how to cope with it.*



Just don't do it by tower diving a Shen at level 3


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

Not gonna lie 4n, that Shen snowballing that game was all your fault. Me and that pub Janna won bot lane pretty easily but Warmogs is op now so I couldn't do shit to that shen.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Pick Order > Call Order. But Compromise wins overall. Hell I'll tell my team, anything but ADC. And if it looks like I'm going to have to ADC I say this "I really cannot ADC. WE WILL LOSE IF I ADC" And someone will compromise because no one wants to lose. 

Also DAMN Alex Ich. All the girls I know here on league only play support actually. Or Teemo. What the fuck is that about?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

4N said:


> So it happens once.
> 
> It'll happen again?
> 
> Dude, you are going through what everyone goes through. If you wanna keep playing the game, you'll have to eventually learn how to cope with it.



Not once, it's literally happened every time that situation presents itself.



Vae said:


> Wanna know your biggest issue? You think you're actually good at this game, that's why you're never going to improve.
> 
> I'm not even that great, I'm average and I have 1.4k+ games by now, but at least I can admit that I suck at things in the game.
> 
> ...



Again, why you so mad?

You're the only one acting as if you're so good.

And I don't really care how many games you have or what you suck at tbh.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Not once, it's literally happened every time that situation presents itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I literally just said I'm average, are you mentally retarded or something?


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

> Also DAMN Alex Ich. All the girls I know here on league only play support actually. Or Teemo. What the fuck is that about?



Support or mid Ahri.
Yes, that's how it goes.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

Girls only play girl champions too

I'm a fries.eu fan.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Typical Yellowpete, can't say he hates anybody


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> I literally just said I'm average, are you mentally retarded or something?


Who's the one who comes on chat and tells me pls, don't go ranked, pls.
Pls, no, pls. 
And telling me how to play x, y, and z?

Should probably get some ice for all that butthurt.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Doubelift hates Hotshot so meh


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Just don't do it by tower diving a Shen at level 3





♠Ace♠ said:


> Not gonna lie 4n, that Shen snowballing that game was all your fault. Me and that pub Janna won bot lane pretty easily but Warmogs is op now so I couldn't do shit to that shen.



you two... plz die imo


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who's the one who comes on chat and tells me pls, don't go ranked, pls.
> Pls, no, pls.
> And telling me how to play x, y, and z?
> 
> Should probably get some ice for all that butthurt.



Oh well, don't come crying about ''trolls and n00bs'' when you're down at 900 elo.

I'll just laugh at you and spit in your face.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

the worst is when you stomp an ezreal in lane and he just gets fed later on by r and q killstealing


unless im playing tristana or vayne i don't expect to lose to an ezreal in lane
i am, however, prepared for my team to feed him


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw Cris, HotShot GG, bigfatlp, AtomicN, and Heartbeattt in solo q the other day.

Heartbeattt stomped the shit out of the other team


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh well, don't come crying about ''trolls and n00bs'' when you're down at 900 elo.
> 
> I'll just laugh at you and spit in your face.



What am I supposed to do now?
Cry?


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon, Vae might be going about it in a slightly douchebag way but rushing into ranked isn't the best thing to do. Take your time with Normals. 

Like me, I have a goal to get W/L ratio into the positive before I start doing ranked. I might do my placement matches before then though. 

I stand at 22 negative with my total number of wins. So I'm pretty close.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

4N said:


> Jiyeon, Vae might be going about it in a slightly douchebag way but rushing into ranked isn't the best thing to do. Take your time with Normals.
> 
> Like me, I have a goal to get W/L ratio into the positive before I start doing ranked. I might do my placement matches before then though.
> 
> I stand at 22 negative with my total number of wins. So I'm pretty close.



I was never going to go play ranked as soon as I hit thirty.

One of my friends already told me to wait a while after until i play ranked.

He just couldn't understand sarcasm and got butthurt about it.


----------



## Juri (Jan 21, 2013)

lol you guys... just lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

wtf all this spam

quit gettin mad at video games


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> wtf all this spam
> 
> quit gettin mad at video games



didi, post that image again.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Sarcasm over the internet, with text, not using italics or anything.

You're so fucking smart, oh wait, no you're not


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

If you play evelynn, just uninstall.

Cheaper than Karthus' R mang


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing is more cheaper than Karthus's R.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Sarcasm over the internet, with text, not using italics or anything.
> 
> You're so fucking smart, oh wait, no you're not



>Calls me mentally retarded
>Can't read a sentence and pick up on the sarcasm without italics.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *>Calls me mentally retarded
> >Can't read a sentence and pick up on the sarcasm without italics.*



Maybe you should learn how to write obvious sarcasm.

But then again, 10 year olds usually don't know how to express themselves in words.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

''So I need to own 16 champions to play ranked?

Buy all the 450 champs ''

That's not even sarcastic.
G fucking G.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maybe you should learn how to write obvious sarcasm.
> 
> But then again, 10 year olds usually don't know how to express themselves in words.



Sarcasm isn't meant to be obvious.

I guess you thought I was serious when I told Foreign to uninstall too right?
And when I said I was the best Shen NA right?

You shouldn't call other people stupid if you can't pick up on something as simple as sarcasm.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

''Sarcasm isn't meant to be obvious''

Wow, our conversation is done, you're clueless.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''So I need to own 16 champions to play ranked?
> 
> Buy all the 450 champs ''
> 
> ...



Did I say I was being sarcastic in that statement?

Yo, just stop showing off your butthurt, cause you look stupid.

I was being sarcastic when I said I would instalock mid and give no shits, but your feeble mind couldn't pick up on the sarcasm in the statement and you took it as me being serious.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Sarcasm isn't meant to be obvious''
> 
> Wow, our conversation is done, you're clueless.



You die while playing league and I say best graves na.

I don't mean you're the best graves na, I'm mocking you for dying, but I'm not doing it upfront.

Sarcasm isn't obvious, further proved by you not understanding it.


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

4N said:


> Nothing is more cheaper than Karthus's R.



Darius's R


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> And Didi, fuck off, nobody likes you.
> 
> God damn ^ (use bro).



Really, ^ (use bro)

Are you seriously trying to start shit with me?


I hope for your sake you aren't


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Man, this chump doesn't even know how sarcasm is supposed to be used or how to pick up on it and he calls other people stupid.

Oh, the irony


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 21, 2013)

Can you guys take your bitchfit to PMs or something.

At least foreign is endearing with his naivete when he spams.

This shit is just straight obnoxious and frankly immature and what purpose are either of you even trying to accomplish in creating conflict?


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

ssssshhh WAD

don't ruin the fun

I got my popcorn out for this, so shut up and let them


----------



## Sajin (Jan 21, 2013)

I was already mad after yesterday's PBE patch notes, and today my team gets pentakilled... In two different games.

I hate this game.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh yeah I got an unofficial penta today with Vi

shit was cash
or well weird thing is everything was within the timelimit and shit and I didn't check but chat probably said it right, but announcer only announced quadra kill after last kill, sometimes it bugs out like that

And would have gotten another one (but official) in the same game if after my triple kill Gogeta didn't suddenly start KS'ing


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sarcasm isn't meant to be obvious.
> 
> I guess you thought I was serious when I told Foreign to uninstall too right?
> And when I said I was the best Shen NA right?
> ...



Sarcasm is rather pointless if no one can tell you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Sarcasm is rather pointless if no one can tell you're being sarcastic.



That statement was so blatantly sarcastic, it would've been harder _not_ to be able to tell I was being sarcastic.

But anyways, enough of that.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2013)

will you guys stfu

no one gives a shit

and americans don't understand sarcasm anyway so idk what you two are on about


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

When does Thresh come out btw.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> When does Thresh come out btw.



R U BEING SARCASTIC

I CAN'T TELL


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> R U BEING SARCASTIC
> 
> I CAN'T TELL



I should've put it in italics.

But no really, when does he come out?


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

I            dunno


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> R U BEING SARCASTIC
> 
> I CAN'T TELL



It's official, you joined the retard group alongside Jiyeon in my book.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's official, you joined the retard group alongside Jiyeon in my book.



If your dick is so far up your ass that it makes you that bad at taking a joke, I don't give a darn about what you think of me


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'll instalock mid and give no shits.
> 
> Problem?



Btw, this isn't sarcastic either.

That's just being a troll.
And you apparently think this is a sarcastic statement.

But nah Didi, I can take a joke.
When it's actually funny or shit.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

WAD said:


> Can you guys take your bitchfit to PMs or something.
> 
> At least foreign is endearing with his naivete when he spams.
> 
> This shit is just straight obnoxious and frankly immature and what purpose are either of you even trying to accomplish in creating conflict?



WAD the peacemaker.



Didi said:


> ssssshhh WAD
> 
> don't ruin the fun
> 
> I got my popcorn out for this, so shut up and let them



Stop encouraging the spite in this thread. Let us spread the love instead.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh yeah, Jiyeon.
Just thought I'd point out we're all laughing at your ''Sarcasm isn't meant to be obvious'' statement on skype.

Still can't get over how redundant that statement was.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Btw, this isn't sarcastic either.
> 
> That's just being a troll.
> And you apparently think this is a sarcastic statement.
> ...



>doesn't know what trolling is

oh, you're that particular breed of retard. That explains a lot.

And at taking a joke:
Really, Vae? Cuz pretty much all I've seen you do in this thread is unnecessarily bitch and moan about other people you've played with, even before they said anything you just went 'omg you're the worst shen ever, you fed so hard, never play ranked, jesus you suck', stuff like that. Makes me think you have a really big stick up your arse.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> *>doesn't know what trolling is*
> 
> oh, you're that particular breed of retard. That explains a lot.
> 
> ...



He was trolling us with that statement.

You obviously don't know what a troll is.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh yeah, Jiyeon.
> Just thought I'd point out we're all laughing at your ''Sarcasm isn't meant to be obvious'' statement on skype.
> 
> Still can't get over how redundant that statement was.



Still butthurt?

If sarcasm was meant to be obvious then why can you insult someone sarcastically without them knowing?

Oh yeah, because it's not obvious.

Edit:
Also, you used redundant wrong.

Something that is redundant is in excess or unnecessary.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> >doesn't know what trolling is
> 
> oh, you're that particular breed of retard. That explains a lot.
> 
> ...



Leave him alone.

He thinks he's Jesus and knows everything, let him wallow in his own pool of idiocy.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Still butthurt?
> 
> If sarcasm was meant to be obvious then why can you insult someone sarcastically without them knowing?
> 
> Oh yeah, because it's not obvious.



Because they can't pick up on the sarcastic tone.
Because they lack any sort of understand when it comes to human conversations.

Because they are, fucking Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Only redditkids and 9fags think just saying lies or making jokes (and usually afterwards going lel i trol u) is trolling


Trolling is intentionally misleading people to make them angry, or getting them worked up. This can be done via an elaborate ruse, or via the simple usage of obviously faulty reasoning, etc. 


What his post was, was an obvious joke. Combined with the cheerful image, it's obvious that there wasn't anything serious about it. Therefore, it is not a troll. Trolls try be as non-obvious as possible, to get the target to argue with them (or sometimes even just reply) and make them frustrated.
The fact that you didn't get the joke doesn't make it a troll.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

And with that, I'm off to bed

Hopefully this thread is better tomorrow


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Only redditkids and 9fags think just saying lies or making jokes (and usually afterwards going lel i trol u) is trolling
> 
> 
> Trolling is intentionally misleading people to make them angry, or getting them worked up. This can be done via an elaborate ruse, or via the simple usage of obviously faulty reasoning, etc.
> ...



Thank you.



Vae said:


> Because they can't pick up on the sarcastic tone.
> Because they lack any sort of understand when it comes to human conversations.
> 
> Because they are, fucking Sheldon Cooper.


Just drop it, it's obvious you don't understand the way sarcasm works.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

I played against a Xin the other day.

And no lie, he said:
'Get chunked, by the chink!'

Everyone said they were gonna report him for being racist right after


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

> And with that, I'm off to bed
> 
> Hopefully this thread is better tomorrow



Don't come back and it will be.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 21, 2013)

LOOK GUYS

ITS LULU

NO ONE CAN BE A MEANIE BEANIE WHEN LULU IS HERE

So srsly, get back to a normal lol thread instead of shitting it up with your crappy little arguments. No one cares.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Don't come back and it will be.



Smartass Ace strikes yet again


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

4N doubted my jungle Karthus. He wanted to dodge that game too (we ended with a win ) 

Ace: Someone dodge plz
4N: I want to win, oh god.
Me: WE GOT THIS


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2013)

Jungle Ahri OP.


----------



## αce (Jan 21, 2013)

wait what
dude i was saying we got this
kyle was the one raging


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you wanted to dodge cause of their team though. If I remember in champion select, it wasn't cause of mah jungle karthus. Kyle did go apeshit on that.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 21, 2013)

Trust me when I say you haven't seen me go apeshit. I haven't actually for a while now.

I did disapprove strongly though.

My doubts are cleared; jungle karthus is legit.

Though it probably helped that their Singed was jungling as well.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2013)

4N said:


> Trust me when I say you haven't seen me go apeshit. I haven't actually for a while now.
> 
> I did disapprove strongly though.
> 
> ...



Did you go towards the team 1v5 again when we had just stolen Baron?


----------



## OS (Jan 21, 2013)

Malphite is a love tank. When you have a Malphite with loads of health and armor and a darius that was fed. The other team can't stop you. Even when you are too busy with their nexus. It was like swatting flies.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone want to duo?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone want to duo?



DEPENDS ON HOW GOOD YOU ARE.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> DEPENDS ON HOW GOOD YOU ARE.



I don't know how to answer that.

I can at least tell you I am experienced.


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it just me? Or does anyone else have luck getting girls to show you their irl pictures. I've had this skill since i was 14


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is it just me? Or does anyone else have luck getting girls to show you their irl pictures. I've had this skill since i was 14



My best skill is having girls add me through streams because of my english accent 

Sephiroth, In game name?


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2013)

It's until they see your face do they realize their mistake.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's until they see your face do they realize their mistake.



Hah, good one.

No, that's when they become moist down there and prepare their body


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Ain't no fantasy.

I only speak the truth.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

So does anyone know Sephiroths in game name ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> My best skill is having girls add me through streams because of my english accent
> 
> Sephiroth, In game name?



Predacon

Oh wait, are you also NA server?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

When in doubt: Fuck you, foreign.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Mafia Graves vs Mafia Graves.

This fucking match up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate mirror matches. Makes my skin crawl.

Speaking of skins, if they have the same one I become enraged. Me. Peace-loving WAD-kun.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, it was Nunu Graves vs Soraka Graves.

I got kinda shat on in lane but I shat on them mid/lategame.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

Nunu OP as fuck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Well, it was Nunu Graves vs Soraka Graves.
> 
> I got kinda shat on in lane but I shat on them mid/lategame.



Ori seemed to fuel the rage in your attacks to make them stronger.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

...not any creepier than the way you outlined ur strategy

smh


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 22, 2013)

alright so i finally got 6300 ip, so which one should i pick, rengar or khazix? i'm also thinking of picking up nautilus since his skill set looks fun.


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> ...not any creepier than the way you outlined ur strategy
> 
> smh



You sir are  a coward and a ruffian. 

I won't deny that OS and I have the same motivation, it's just that I take the more respectable route in accomplishing our mutual objective. That's all. 

Hater.


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> alright so i finally got 6300 ip, so which one should i pick, rengar or khazix? i'm also thinking of picking up nautilus since his skill set looks fun.



Do you have Akali?

No?

Buy her first.

Riven?

No?

Buy her first.

Then maybe Kha'Zix.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 22, 2013)

i've seen akali, she's the one with the ninja buff right? don't like her
don't know about riven but might check him out


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> Nunu OP as fuck.



I had the Nunu, that's why I won late


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> *You sir are  a coward and a ruffian. *
> 
> I won't deny that OS and I have the same motivation, it's just that I take the more respectable route in accomplishing our mutual objective. That's all.
> 
> Hater.



Wow, ever since that one time I quoted Gentleman Cho you've been obsessed with that line


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Better nerf Irelia.


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wow, ever since that one time I quoted Gentleman Cho you've been obsessed with that line



You sir are a coward and a ruffian.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Armor and MR just seem useless now.

WARMOGS


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Time for some more ranked.

Inb4 fail player costing us the game


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Did you go towards the team 1v5 again when we had just stolen Baron?



See, you do it again; unnecessarily being an asshole towards a (semi) new player, and bringing stuff up on irrelevant moments. Why do you do this? Does it make you feel better about yourself? You're a bully. And Riot would probably classify you as toxic.



♠Ace♠ said:


> Don't come back and it will be.



woah what's your problem mate?



Vae said:


> Wow, ever since that one time I quoted Gentleman Cho you've been obsessed with that line



Hah, he thinks the world revolves around him. You really think Darth is quoting that just because you said it once? It's probably one of the most said by players of the ingame quotes, and for all you know Darth was saying that way before you ever did. You're pathetic.


Oh, and don't bother replying, I'm putting you on my ignore-list, because I just know I'm gonna inevitably get banned if I don't.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

didi going ham, ilu


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> *See, you do it again; unnecessarily being an asshole towards a (semi) new player, and bringing stuff up on irrelevant moments. Why do you do this? Does it make you feel better about yourself? You're a bully. And Riot would probably classify you as toxic.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's not even that new to the game, he's been playing for as long as me.
I also bring it up because even when we're in skype he never listens when I tell him to stay away and not go in.

It's how I am, get used to it. He doesn't mind so I don't see why you do.
If he has a problem with how I say things, he should say it to me, and he hasn't said anything yet.

Oh and on the Cho quote point, he literally started using it when I said it. So yes, I'm sure he took it from my statement considering he never used it previously.
The world doesn't revolve around me, but when someone starts spamming a sentence after they hear me say it, I'm pretty sure they grabbed it from me.

Anyway, you're the one being an ass now, hypocrite much?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

now now boys, do i have to intervene ?


----------



## Juri (Jan 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Ill have you know good sir that I was using that quote long before I ever heard of you. 

Ever since Gentleman Cho came out actually.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ill have you know good sir that I was using that quote long before I ever heard of you.
> 
> Ever since Gentleman Cho came out actually.



Sure, that's why you recently started spamming it after I wrote it/said it to you on skype 2 days ago


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

There's nothing to intervene Cronos

I mean, I can guess from the postnumbers that he's replying (or by sheer coincidence someone else on my ignore-list), but I can't see his posts anyway, so all's good


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Aw man, he ran away from the fight 

What a scumbag.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

wait how are you doing that, whenever i ignore somebody it shows up as this


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

Running some script with tampermonkey, got it from retro, it's the best thing ever <3
Without it I would always be way too curious and click the posts anyway 



also are you legitimately ignoring shit or was that just to make a quick screenshot?


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

dude ive literally only known u for like two weeks vae. thats hardly enough sample material for a ridiculous judgment of me continuously "spamming" a phrase that I supposedly only heard from you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> dude ive literally only known u for like two weeks vae. thats hardly enough sample material for a ridiculous judgment of me continuously "spamming" a phrase that I supposedly only heard from you.



I never said you heard it from me.
I'm saying you only started using it frequently again after I pulled it out a few days ago.

You never even said it before that, and now you've used it like 15 times since then


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

didi dude share that script mang so i never have to cringe at every post i see in the cafe again


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> I never said you heard it from me.
> I'm saying you only started using it frequently again after I pulled it out a few days ago.
> 
> You never even said it before that, and now you've used it like 5 times since then



FTFY. 

overexaggeration at its finest.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> didi dude share that script mang so i never have to cringe at every post i see in the cafe again


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> FTFY.
> 
> overexaggeration at its finest.



Either way, admit you started using it frequently ''again'' after I used it a few days ago


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay I just had to take one more screenshot because I hadn't seen this happen before and it looks supersilly


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> Either way, admit you started using it frequently ''again'' after I used it a few days ago



I see no reason to hand out credit where its not due. 

What do u think it is? free candy?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> I see no reason to hand out credit where its not due.
> 
> What do u think it is? free candy?



Give me the candy


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> You sir are  a coward and a ruffian.
> 
> *I won't deny that OS and I have the same motivation,* it's just that I take the more respectable route in accomplishing our mutual objective. That's all.
> 
> Hater.



I do it for the fun. You and your proxies seem to point to a different objective.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 22, 2013)

Cronos said:


> wait how are you doing that, whenever i ignore somebody it shows up as this



Ignoring shit? That's brilliant!


----------



## Chausie (Jan 22, 2013)

The phrase 'You sir are a ruffian and a coward' is hardly just a LoL phrase. I know people who say that and don't play LoL, or variations of it at least. Just fits in with calling people craven swines or uncouth fellows.

And thanks for the link Darth-y! You're pro. <3


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I do it for the fun. You and your proxies seem to point to a different objective.



For fun? What u gay? 

I bet you only play support too.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck yes, just got contacted by the place I applied at.

I got the job


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm an assassin. I cum and i go . Just ask your mother 

But honestly, I'm not going to try and hit on women online from other states.


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'm an assassin. I cum and i go . Just ask your mother
> 
> But honestly, I'm not going to try and hit on women online from other states.



I hit on women from other countries online. Why not? and congrats Vae!


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> Running some script with tampermonkey, got it from retro, it's the best thing ever <3
> Without it I would always be way too curious and click the posts anyway
> 
> 
> ...



legitimately ignoring shit

now teach me your ways


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> I hit on women from other countries online. Why not? and congrats Vae!



Thanks bro


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

that script is only for firefox
NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Cronos said:


> that script is only for firefox
> NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo



wtf y u do dis to us didi y?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> Do you have Akali?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...



Darth knows whats OP, respect


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Darth knows whats OP, respect



lol Akali/Riven are like my favorite champs. Even after nerfs/changes. I just love their champion designs and their gameplay. High mobility hard hitting champs da bestest.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

Cronos said:


> that script is only for firefox
> NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo



Firefox is best.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

silence          !


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

i just farted


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Shen, Lee Sin, Vladimir, Olaf, Diana, Lux, Kassadin, Jayce, Jax, and Katarina are also huge favorites of mine and I'd highly recommend playing them before any other champion. 

This is all of course under the assumption that you play Top or Mid. Those are my two best roles so I feel most comfortable recommending champions that excel in those lanes.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

uggggggh
just watched the replay and discovered why it wasn't official penta but just announced quadra
after I killed kog'maw
I popped irelia ga and ziggs ga
took too long for my second kill because of those goddamn GA's 
so that was a first kill to the system again, the second kill
Oh well, it's still a penta to me since you know, one and the same teamfight and all, and I think I really just missed it by a second too 
Pretty funny, usually if you miss an official penta it's because the last kill takes too long with chasing and stuff. Never had it miss because of the first one 


But gotta give ya credit after all gogeta, you did play pretty legit during teamfights. Guess I didn't notice because I was just tunnelvisioning on their carries and didn't notice you walking beside me 

though I also notice that I was right that that other teamfight where I got a quick triple you totally ks'ed those last 2 both with a Q, when you could've just let me finish 
though I guess that unofficial penta would've been just an unofficial quadra if you didn't let off on lasthitting malphite (I also noticed that in the replay, thank you for that), so I suppose that evens it out



Cronos said:


> that script is only for firefox
> NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo



No it isn't, I use chrome

Just install tampermonkey if you use chrome
(greasemonkey if you use firefox)


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol Akali/Riven are like my favorite champs. Even after nerfs/changes. I just love their champion designs and their gameplay. High mobility hard hitting champs da bestest.



Darth just knows what's fun 


also, speaking from experience, if you love that kind of playstyle just like I do, you really should play Vi


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2013)

I was gone all weekend and I feel rusty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

i am best ori NA/EU


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2013)

Yo Mag, you've been playing since beta.

I've been playing since October last year.

So I am semi-new as Didi puts it. 

And its not that I don't listen because 90% of the time I do, but I don't exactly use my ears in the heat of the time because I'm trying to concentrate.

And I wouldn't say that I don't mind it. It surprisingly sounds a bit douchebaggy when you type it out but w.e. We all went through this on Skype already so lol.

IN MORE IMPORTANT NEWS MY INTERNET DC'D LAST NIGHT MUCH TO MY DISPLEASURE. IF I SCREWED UP YOUR NIGHT FRIENDS, FORGIVE ME. I WAS JUST AS CONFUSED AND TRIPLY PISSED AS YOU WERE, TRUST ME ON THAT. DIDN'T GO TO BED UNTIL LIKE 6 AM BECAUSE I WAS HAD TO WASH AWAY MY DISAPPOINTMENT PLAYING MY BABY BRO'S SKYLANDER SHIT ON HIS 360. 

A freakin free defeat on my count too. Back to 23 losses. And I'm so close too!


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2013)

Calm down, foreign.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it even possible to become a gold ranked player, both in terms of skill, knowledge and ACTUAL elo within playing a timeframe of 4 months?

I want to set reaching gold ranked as my next objective within the month of February before leaving for my army duties the month after.

But is it possible?


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2013)

Anything is possible.

You simply have to become a man.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2013)

Didi said:


> uggggggh
> just watched the replay and discovered why it wasn't official penta but just announced quadra
> after I killed kog'maw
> I popped irelia ga and ziggs ga
> ...



Why would you record that.

Also about those 2 "KS'S", I DID WHAT I HAD TO

So basically 2 potential penta kills, eh?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am best ori NA/EU



no ap ? no problem !


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol Akali/Riven are like my favorite champs. Even after nerfs/changes. I just love their champion designs and their gameplay. High mobility hard hitting champs da bestest.



Akali is love. I am atm in search for images to make a set out of her.

I also think that the recent nerf on kha zix was too much. Feel like the isolation bonus doesn't do much at all. And watching pre nerf videos he was a monster with dat q.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why would you record that.
> 
> Also about those 2 "KS'S", I DID WHAT I HAD TO
> 
> So basically 2 potential penta kills, eh?



I always have LoL recorder on

Yeah I know you did what you had to, np


And no, 1 pentakill that was just called a kill + a quadra kill because fucking GA's made the fight last too long 
And 1 potential penta

all in all, good game


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

TIME TO PLAY DEM GAMES


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 22, 2013)

Shy from Azubu Frost only played league for 6 months before he became pro lol. Anything can happen, if you know what to do in ranked and wards. Always wards


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Shy from Azubu Frost only played league for 6 months before he became pro lol. Anything can happen, if you know what to do in ranked and wards. Always wards



I can't buy 5 wards for my team every 3 minutes to ward the enemy jungle


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 22, 2013)

I just went into a ranked game and didnt know whom to play...
So i checked all my champs and then I was like " why not play garen , i didnt play him for months" . After the game was over I had 15-3-10


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

Start 0/5 in 10 minutes. Finish game 14/6 with 13-kill Legendary Spree and a quadra in a 2v4 I think.

SECOND BEST ANIVIA EU


----------



## Juri (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> Start 0/5 in 10 minutes. Finish game 14/6 with 13-kill Legendary Spree and a quadra in a 2v4 I think.
> 
> SECOND BEST ANIVIA EU



but WAD


you could only get back in the game because of my amazing Vi ults

Vi OP 


also cronie was carrying 




also Gogeta best DC'er eu, makes us perform better when he's away 
and still more cs than his lane counterpart who could freefarm for 10 minutes


----------



## Juri (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> Start 0/5 in 10 minutes. Finish game 14/6 with 13-kill Legendary Spree and a quadra in a 2v4 I think.
> 
> SECOND BEST ANIVIA EU





Didi said:


> but WAD
> 
> 
> you could only get back in the game because of my amazing Vi ults
> ...



Dont forget support ryze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

omg i fucking lol'd at that video

THE HAT

JUST FLOATING

U SEE DIDI

WE ARE POWERLESS WITHOUT HATS


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

Juri said:


> Dont forget support ryze.



pretty good if doesn't get all the kills


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Shy from Azubu Frost only played league for 6 months before he became pro lol. Anything can happen, if you know what to do in ranked and wards. Always wards



But he's Asian. D:

And wards OP. I always try to buy 2 every time I make a trip back to the shop.

Oh, best Lulu ever.


----------



## Didi (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> omg i fucking lol'd at that video
> 
> THE HAT
> 
> ...



no hats = gg surrender at 20


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

caitlyn's hat carried

gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh yeah, it's also worth mentioning that I also literally one-shot Nami with AP Nidalee the game before.

I'm thinking of a new higher-AP/glass-cannon oriented build now


----------



## Juri (Jan 22, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh yeah, it's also worth mentioning that I also literally one-shot Nami with AP Nidalee the game before.
> 
> I'm thinking of a new higher-AP/glass-cannon oriented build now



lol she was like ... wtf


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2013)

4N said:


> But he's Asian. D:
> 
> And wards OP. I always try to buy 2 every time I make a trip back to the shop.
> 
> Oh, best Lulu ever.



That's racist.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's racist.



You are right. Allow me to re-phrase that.

He's Korean.


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2013)

Just ran a support Tankgar.

Lol, people focusing me like no tomorrow when I dive in.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 22, 2013)

Garen + Zilean synergy.

Is fucking.

Redonk.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 22, 2013)

4 games lost in a row.

1 was a legitimate loss. Tried to win but made too many mistakes and couldn't position myself to get the carry.

1 was because of a trolling by Max's friend which had me surprised and really pissed me off. I hate trying and then someone messes that up by not giving their hardest or at least try not to feed. Had at least 12 deaths before 20 mins IIRC. I stopped trying after the first 15 when I realized I was the only one who was taking this at least half seriously. 

1 was because of my net d/c'ing, leaving me to fume for a couple of hours.

1 was because of poor playing by me again. Went up against an Eve. It was pretty even throughout the laning phase but the dreaded roaming came and because I got a vision ward late, had no idea where she could have gone. It didn't help that our top lane lost and bot lane was even as well.

I'm pretty angry but not entirely because of the losses but because I'm so close to being in positive and then 2 of these losses is some grand bullshit. 

When i start to take ranked really srsly, I'm probably gonna catch a heartattack or probably catch brain cancer or so some random shit related to my constant QQ. 

So excited and tense. So close. I'm ready to get my ratio into the 10s


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2013)

How'd I do?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Just thought I'd throw it out here for anybody interested, the Elder Scrolls Online beta sign ups have begun, I made a thread about it.

Fuck yeah


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2013)

That sounds like it would eat all my fucking time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That sounds like it would eat all my fucking time.



Just like WoW ate all of my time for 7 years


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2013)

I never played Wow. And I just got mad at LOL tonight because we destroyed their Nexus just as their inhibitor came back and they managed to win.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never played Wow. And I just got mad at LOL tonight because we destroyed their Nexus just as their inhibitor came back and they managed to win.



bahaha your life sucks.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2013)

After losing 7 games in a row total, 5 of which happened tonight, the streak was broken with 3 wins so far.

All of which were with Vi.

1st game did okay.

2nd game did awful got carried.

3rd game I did the carrying. First time I ever legitimately carried WAD. Not that he or the other lanes needed it. They were doing okay but man, I was doing work. Felt good to be on top and doing well after a horrible night of LoL initially. 

Oh, and perhaps I should post the mandatory -

Vi is OP.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> bahaha your life sucks.


We did better than my solo teams ever do though, I mean we played that shit for an hour and two minutes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

Feels good to dominate a ranked game.

I really need a duo partner for insurance though.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We did better than my solo teams ever do though, I mean we played that shit for an hour and two minutes.


Those hour long losses really kill you sometimes though. I always have to take a break from playing after an hour long loss. 


Sephiroth said:


> Feels good to dominate a ranked game.
> 
> I really need a duo partner for insurance though.



I know that feel man. If you need a duo partner I wouldn't mind playing. If you see me online shoot me an invite. 

It might not always be me on my account though. Dunno if WAD wants to play ranked but idc either way if he does.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2013)

Didi said:


> also Gogeta best DC'er eu, makes us perform better when he's away
> and still more cs than his lane counterpart who could freefarm for 10 minutes



Well that Olaf was terrible anyway. Despite him leveling E and the harass that came with it (It was really minimal for some reason), I could still out trade him 1 vs 1 easily at like lvl 9-10 (Before i got a black out), but Mana as always was being a bitch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

darth just wants any excuse for me to farm him IP smh


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got forced to top as Jax against Jarvan in ranked.
Got killed early by a gank, top proceeds to snowball super hard since it's Jarvan.

Naut gets bot FB but still has to camp their lane because they can't do anything with their advantage, I get stomped top because no one helps me while Shyvana rolls in all the time to help Jarvan secure yet another kill.

Entire team proceeds to blame me and tell me I'm trash, this is my fault and I should've played better.

Enemy team tells my team to stfu and stop blaming someone they didn't even try to help, especially Jarvan. Everybody on their team reports our Vlad for toxic behavior.

G fucking G. Just another typical day in ranked.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 23, 2013)

Whats ur elo Vae? I need to know if it's much lower than mine so I can laugh at you.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Sajin said:


> Whats ur elo Vae? I need to know if it's much lower than mine so I can laugh at you.



1360        .


----------



## Sajin (Jan 23, 2013)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> darth just wants any excuse for me to farm him IP smh


meh. At this point I don't really need IP for anything as the champs and runes I don't have I don't really want. 

My account is really just an open resource. Feel free to use it or not. I barely play on it so if others can enjoy it then by all means feel free. 


Vae said:


> Just got forced to top as Jax against Jarvan in ranked.
> Got killed early by a gank, top proceeds to snowball super hard since it's Jarvan.
> 
> Naut gets bot FB but still has to camp their lane because they can't do anything with their advantage, I get stomped top because no one helps me while Shyvana rolls in all the time to help Jarvan secure yet another kill.
> ...



I take it you don't play top lane much?

Jax generally beats Jarv in lane pretty comfortably if you're comfortable playing Jax. If not yeah it's not a fun matchup.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> meh. At this point I don't really need IP for anything as the champs and runes I don't have I don't really want.
> 
> My account is really just an open resource. Feel free to use it or not. I barely play on it so if others can enjoy it then by all means feel free.
> 
> ...



Nah, I don't top much.
Either way, Jarvan vs Jax can go either way, it's more of a skill match up than champion match up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

Jarvan has the advantage Pre-6 and at 6 it's a skill matchup.

Level 9+ if it is still bang-on even Jax will rape.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> Jarvan has the advantage Pre-6 and at 6 it's a skill matchup.
> 
> Level 9+ if it is still bang-on even Jax will rape.



IMO Jax can win pretty easily at lvl 4. At 6 he dominates. 

Then again, I underestimate J IV all the time so I probably shouldn't talk.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

Ever dragon strike into a leap strike?


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> Ever dragon strike into a leap strike?



Leap Strike + Counter strike > Dragon Strike.

Wat else does j4 got?


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn that's legit.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2013)

All of a sudden bilgewater Katarina makes more sense to me.
Sorry didn't read lore.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2013)

Another reason I hate Ezreal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

Darth said:
			
		

> Leap Strike + Counter strike > Dragon Strike.
> 
> Wat else does j4 got?



That's not how it works, yo.

Jarvan's supposed to E+Q during CS because it's the only means he has of damaging him. But generally you can 'cancel' the damage of the leap if you dragon striked first (hence skill-matchup).


♠Ace♠ said:


> All of a sudden bilgewater Katarina makes more sense to me.
> Sorry didn't read lore.




Real.


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

Bilgewater's all pirates and stuff. 

Pirate Kat skin. 

Called Bilgewater. 

Figured it was pretty obvious in the first place...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

On my iPhone but no jarvan wins over jax pre 6 and if he gets an early kill like vaes opponent did then jarvan wins the lane. For jax's case he needs either a gank or farm to level 6 otherwise Jarvan will win. 

This is from my experience as both jarvan and jax. The reason why is because jax can't withstand the poke, armor reduction, and shield early levels. I feel you Vae, top lane is very snowballing. If you do die first as a melee you will have a hard ass time unless you get help. If you don't then all you can do is just farm as much you can, and gank mid or bottom and forget about top.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

jesus ace fuck u spoiler tag that shit its lagging my shit


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2013)

lol darth said the same
even my comp isn't lagging


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> lol darth said the same
> even my comp isn't lagging



shitty gifs are shitty. 

Also fuck you guys Jax is OP and J4 isn't.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> shitty gifs are shitty.
> 
> Also fuck you guys Jax is OP and J4 isn't.



J4 snowballs hard as fuck.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2013)

snowman j4 skin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

Michael Jarvan skin.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> shitty gifs are shitty.
> 
> Also fuck you guys Jax is OP and J4 isn't.



Bitch please  you underestimate jarman's demaciaaaaaa. It's not the matter of opness, but the fact jarvan wins early game and will snowball if he gets a kill. Same goes for jax. If he gets an early kill somehow he will win the lane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

red elixir start

ULL BECOME A BELIEVER


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> red elixir start
> 
> ULL BECOME A BELIEVER



I do it when I want to lvl 2 cheese. 

Liek on Riven. Or GP. Or Jax. 

Not nearly as safe as pots/flask/wards/boots/cloth armor though.


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2013)

red elixir start on riven is surprisingly good
win lane level 2


----------



## Sajin (Jan 23, 2013)

WAD said:


> red elixir start
> 
> ULL BECOME A BELIEVER



I'll never become a red pot believer after our duels


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> On my iPhone but no jarvan wins over jax pre 6 and if he gets an early kill like vaes opponent did then jarvan wins the lane. For jax's case he needs either a gank or farm to level 6 otherwise Jarvan will win.
> 
> This is from my experience as both jarvan and jax. The reason why is because jax can't withstand the poke, armor reduction, and shield early levels. I feel you Vae, top lane is very snowballing. If you do die first as a melee you will have a hard ass time unless you get help. If you don't then all you can do is just farm as much you can, and gank mid or bottom and forget about top.



I ALWAYS seem to die first top lane. Most of the time FB, but then i get back 90 pct of the time and stomp my lane. 

Dying is actually a reason to get my shit together and play well. And to take advantage of opponent's just newly gained cockiness.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 23, 2013)

wad is a fucking troll

I pick Lux and he makes me go ABILITY POWER instead of ad... Top lane... Against Akali.

All of my smhs


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

I love playing against Akali pre-6. 

Post 6 is a nightmare if you don't get far enough ahead though.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I ALWAYS seem to die first top lane. Most of the time FB, but then i get back 90 pct of the time and stomp my lane.
> 
> Dying is actually a reason to get my shit together and play well. And to take advantage of opponent's just newly gained cockiness.



But the Jarvan I faced didn't get cocky, he just played his advantages correctly


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy Fuck, Thresh's login animation is amazing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

tr0lll0l00l0l0l0l

this day has been amusing-san


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Holy Fuck, Thresh's login animation is amazing.



^ +1.

I really like the entire theme of it all. Its well done.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh patch is out? 

New Annie time.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Woooow, we were winning a ranked game, then TF ports into our team, Amumu wastes his ult on only him and then we lose the last teamfight cause Amumu ult is down.


GG stupid Amumu.

It all just happened because he backed at full HP when there was a free baron right next to us.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 23, 2013)

When I play ranked , I just play what I like to , not what I can play best... dunno but I dont like that tryharding. But it still works and i get ma elo


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, sorry about the 3 kills Riven got from me, early Maokai ganks.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah, sorry about the 3 kills Riven got from me, early Maokai ganks.



You really need to get armor against her, also maxing Q on Vi is not a good idea.

Max E next time.

Anyway, that's not what cost us the game, we were still winning.
It was the penta Riven got that fucked us up.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2013)

This Nunu didn't blood boil me, didn't use his ult once, gave Vayne 3 early kills, didn't buy wards, and took my CS.

Best fucking Nunu NA.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2013)

heh

NA


also I can't believe we almost won that 4v5 lol
>4v5
>still get 2 triple kills

Riven <3


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2013)

Wonder if I should use the IP I get from the double IP weekend to buy runes, or buy Elise.

My Lux/Shen runepage would suit her just fine.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

>Lux/Shen rune page.

Say what.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2013)

magic pen marks, armor seals, mr/lvl glyphs, and health quints or something I guess? Only the health quints would be a bit odd on Lux, the rest fits on both champs. Or maybe MS quints or AP quints, though the former would be unconventional on Lux and the latter a tad odd but could work on Shen.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2013)

Mpen runes, Armour seals, and ap glyphs.

Works fine on both Lux and Shen.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2013)

dude


buy some flat MR or MR/lvl glyphs

so much better (most of the time), and fits on pretty much every champ


----------



## αce (Jan 23, 2013)

or you could go full ap page for shen


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2013)

I was supposed to join this team as their adc.

But I don't wanna adc anymore.

Back to the midlife.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO PLAY AS THRESH. 0/10 fml.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 23, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO PLAY AS THRESH. 0/10 fml.



I expect this to be the case for at least 80% of player base for the next week and a half lol.

How did you find his kit to be?


----------



## Savior (Jan 23, 2013)

Sweet new hero. Damn..7800 IP/


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2013)

Savior said:


> Sweet new hero. Damn..7800 IP/



Only for the first week, after that he'll be 6300 (just like all new releases from now on)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

4N said:


> I expect this to be the case for at least 80% of player base for the next week and a half lol.
> 
> How did you find his kit to be?



I would shit myself if I see a fucking malphite flying into my lane through Thresh's lantern. And that's what happened. I used the lantern behind my turret for Jarvan, and he would fly in and demacia'd the ad carry.

I'm having trouble with his E to be honest. The range is incredibly small, but ... I'm not sure if that's intended. His ultimate, I thought you can cast it on the ground as a slow aoe but it casts around him so you would basically have to be in the middle of their team to actually use it. His Q is fun actually. You use the Q and you can drag them back or you can use Q again and it'll pull yourself to him. So I guess that's where the E can go in. 

I think if you master him, he can be really good. But I'm confused if he's supposed to be a melee support or a ranged support because yeah he's ranged. But his kit feels like its for melee users? 

He's squishy early game and he does need to collect souls to be tankier.

Edit: Nevermind he's not that squishy. I had 44 armor and 44 mr at the start with my support runes and masteries


----------



## Santí (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy fuck, my friend bought Thresh and he goes fucking GREAT with my Rengar and my particular play style. Pulling me into ganks, pulling me out when I turret dive, the plays.... The fucking plays.

It's hilarious how fed I became because I'm bursting them under their towers, and then just getting pulled out.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

Problem with Thresh - He has no escape (His E might delay it a bit). He can't exactly pull himself out but he can pull his allies out for sure. HIS E STILL CONFUSES ME. LIKE I have to cast BACKWARDS to pull someone and it's really easy to cast forward to push them back at least. His ult might actually be good for his escape but um yeah build tanky I think.

Skin's not worth it imo.


----------



## Santí (Jan 23, 2013)

That's exactly what my friend did. Build Thresh tonk and never wander alone. You'll be just fine at that point.


----------



## OS (Jan 23, 2013)

Thresh is a play maker support. He's like Leona. Stun em and bring em to your adc. Use the lantern as a temp ward or good escapes for adc. Drag em to you then do that ability where you hit em backwards or forwards for a quick stun. He has to be there for the play though. I had a thresh today who wandered off alone a lot. It didn't help.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

Thresh is OP as fuck. I actually expect pretty severe nerfs which will finally be justified by Riot (cough diana cough zyra cough rengar)


----------



## Sansa (Jan 23, 2013)

Thresh must be Hecarim's older brother.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 23, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Thresh is a play maker support. He's like Leona. Stun em and bring em to your adc. Use the lantern as a temp ward or good escapes for adc. Drag em to you then do that ability where you hit em backwards or forwards for a quick stun. He has to be there for the play though. I had a thresh today who wandered off alone a lot. It didn't help.



This. 

They needed to change his ultimate's name. "The Box" yeah that's very threatening. I don't like it either, because it doesn't do anything inside the box but just when they run through it. And it's an instant cast so if you don't know the range of it, you might just cast the box onto nothing :c


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 23, 2013)

The box is used as a peel for your ADC anyways, similar to how Nunu uses his ult when people are diving his carry.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2013)

>Throws lantern to save someone
>That person did not click it and therefore dies.

I WANT TO PULL THEM MYSELF FML. I'ma give up on Thresh cause I can't use him for shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

So overpowered. That hook duration is way too fucking log. You're CC'd/repositioned for like two seconds. That's a fucking lot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2013)

Vae said:


> You really need to get armor against her, also maxing Q on Vi is not a good idea.
> 
> Max E next time.



I did some get armor, what's wrong with maxing Q though? It does the most damage out of her skills.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Only if you connect.

E is nice reliable poke in lane, as well as gives you strong pushing power in case you want to roam and such.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I did some get armor, what's wrong with maxing Q though? It does the most damage out of her skills.





WAD said:


> ^ Only if you connect.
> 
> E is nice reliable poke in lane, as well as gives you strong pushing power in case you want to roam and such.



Yeah, E is by far the best option to max. Also, because of the storage system, even if you hit Q, you can E twice in a quick trade, whereas you can only Q once, so maxing E will also give you more damage in trades even if you do hit all your Qs. 
Plus you can use it to poke from behind minions, and everything that WAD said. It's superior to maxing Q in every single way.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 24, 2013)

i read somewhere a few weeks back that some champs are getting their price reduced, what who where how


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i read somewhere a few weeks back that some champs are getting their price reduced, what who where how



Every time a new champ is released, the oldest 6300 Champ becomes 4800.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Every time a new champ is released, the oldest 6300 Champ becomes 4800.



oh cool, thanks

anybody know who are the following few to get reduced  ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

I think yorick was the latest to get reduced


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 24, 2013)

holy shit i don't know if rengar is a bad hero or i just suck at him. his q is pretty useful but not enough to carry him early mid or late game. w is good at clearing creep waves but that's it. the bola strike has unnecessary long cooldowns and his ulti is just plain fucking useless, i mean he doesn't even get a ms boost or something and it has a 2 second delay.

the only time i get to kill someone is when i get to have some disablers helping me, but even with a full inventory item i find it hard to kill lone wolf champions.

i wish i bought hecarim instead.
-___-


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2013)

That HD Kat sig


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> holy shit i don't know if rengar is a bad hero or i just suck at him. his q is pretty useful but not enough to carry him early mid or late game. w is good at clearing creep waves but that's it. the bola strike has unnecessary long cooldowns and his ulti is just plain fucking useless, i mean he doesn't even get a ms boost or something and it has a 2 second delay.
> 
> the only time i get to kill someone is when i get to have some disablers helping me, but even with a full inventory item i find it hard to kill lone wolf champions.
> 
> ...



Rengar is still a ridiculously powerful jungler in my opinion (post lvl 4, his lvl 1-3 jungling is pretty harsh).

He's the champion I main and simply the one I play 98.99% of the time, because I don't find myself enjoying anyone even half as much as him.

Just practice more and learn his limitation, positioning and knowing when to engage is 100% key.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

Rengar sucks. Refund him if you bought him and dont play him if he's free.

IMO


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> holy shit i don't know if rengar is a bad hero or i just suck at him. his q is pretty useful but not enough to carry him early mid or late game. *w is good at clearing creep waves but that's it.* the bola strike has unnecessary long cooldowns and his ulti is just plain fucking useless, i mean he doesn't even get a ms boost or something and it has a 2 second delay.
> 
> the only time i get to kill someone is when i get to have some disablers helping me, but even with a full inventory item i find it hard to kill lone wolf champions.
> 
> ...



>free armor and mr
>only useful for clearing creep waves

hahahahahaha nope

Rengar in lane:
You need to abuse his Ferocity, that's where his strength lies. Win trades because you can quickly use 4 skills instead of 3, and as mentioned before, you gain free stats which should give you an edge. 
When using his ult, the most important part about it is that the stealth allows you to use your passive jump. And don't underestimate the free Ferocity it gives you which is also pretty powerful
Also in lane I'd pretty much always max E first because lower cooldown and it's his best harass skill since it's ranged and targeted. It's also the skill that increases the most in damage when leveled

He does feel a bit overnerfed though, I'll give you that. But he's not quite weak yet, he just became harder to play because it isn't faceroll->win anymore.


also his ult does give you MS, don't lie lol. the delay is indeed annoying though


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Rengar sucks. Refund him if you bought him and dont play him if he's free.
> 
> IMO



yeah i bet that's only possible if i bought him using rp.



Didi said:


> >free armor and mr
> >only useful for clearing creep waves
> 
> hahahahahaha nope


let's see
that only lasts for 3 seconds and the cd is 11 fucking seconds at max level
the empowered version lets you heal 400 hp on max level, too bad it doesn't take precedence over empowered savagery.



> Rengar in lane:
> You need to abuse his Ferocity, that's where his strength lies. Win trades because you can quickly use 4 skills instead of 3, and as mentioned before, you gain free stats which should give you an edge.


well yeah i do spam his skills like crazy, too bad it has long cool downs for that to be effective, with the shortest being savagery at 5 seconds at max level



> When using his ult, the most important part about it is that the stealth allows you to use your passive jump. And don't underestimate the free Ferocity it gives you which is also pretty powerful


which is really only useful for fleeing heroes and maybe some flimsy ones who can't take fight on close quarters, the free ferocity gets used on e for the extra 1 second disable. too bad it takes 1 second or so for the stealth to kick in so i can utilize his passive, and by the time it does happen the fleeing enemy is out of range.


> Also in lane I'd pretty much always max E first because lower cooldown and it's his best harass skill since it's ranged and targeted. It's also the skill that increases the most in damage when leveled


by the time you get to max e you're pretty much past the harassing point so it's really not a skill you can take advantage early on since it takes the cd time is too fucking long (12 fucking seconds, by the time you spam it again the enemy should have already regened the damage done earlier), though i agree it should be maxxed first.



> He does feel a bit overnerfed though, I'll give you that. But he's not quite weak yet, he just became harder to play because it isn't faceroll->win anymore.


i don't know how powerful he is pre-nerf, but he's really hard to play right now.


> also his ult does give you MS, don't lie lol. the delay is indeed annoying though


it's really not good enough to chase people like what yi's ulti does or hecarim's e.


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty much face rolled the team. 1 death because I daved Draven at lvl 7, kill him, and then Lux snared me under the turret for what felt like an eternity.

2nd death was a 4v1 when I tried to save garen. Managed to kill Lux and Drave (again), but got dunked on by Darius.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2013)

And just think how much better that could've been if Santi actually built good items 


*Spoiler*: __ 



bonetooth sucks


IE should have been bloodthirster (+something else because you also save massive money)


----------



## αce (Jan 24, 2013)

i.e. on rengar
i just got cancer
again


----------



## Cronos (Jan 24, 2013)

dat lux build


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i.e. on rengar
> i just got cancer
> again



IE + SotD on Rengar with Ferocity enhanced Q that crits. 

Lots of damage. 

But.

Still not worth.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

not warmoggs/sunfire?

NOT VIABLE


----------



## Cronos (Jan 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> not warmoggs/sunfire?
> 
> NOT VIABLE



this                           .


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> not warmoggs/sunfire?
> 
> NOT VIABLE



Rengar doesn't scale with hp anymore. 

Not sure what he does now. If he does anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

He still has good base damage and will almost always be focused when he jumps in on the carry~


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

IE on Rengar is fucking beautiful, and I've been performing much better with it since I started building it. Much better than I did with the Bloodthirster, at least. I find the crits much more helpful when it comes to instagibbing, I get enough sustain as it is from the Wriggles and the Mallet so I don't find the extra lifesteal as worth it.

I only started building I.E. recently, you can ask anyone, I ALWAYS went Bloodthirster.

Also, won another hunt against Kha'zix. Undefeated 4-0 in the hunt.



Started off pretty bad since Hec instalocked Jungle even after I called it, but he carried the match much so it worked out. I ended up being bot with Thresh vs Draven and the other Thresh.

Once we pushed bot and I started to roam, I began to faceroll once more.

Keep hatin on my I.E.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 24, 2013)

warmong on EVERYBODY

i mean it


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2013)

Yo does Q's damage scale with crit?

I read from some places that it does, and from others that it doesn't.
I am unsure because it doesn't specify whether it's on hit or not, however it is an AA enhancer.


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

It does scale with crit, and it's fucking jizznificant when it does.

260% Crit damage with an Enhanced Q is as good as it gets.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, I do think that IE is better on Rengar than BT. Frankly, people glamorize BT over IE too often.

Rengar's Q has a modifier that can crit, as well as gives him high AS(attack speed). Generally bruisers don't value crit because they won't have the AD (usually because their ratios aren't that good) nor the AS to fully utilize it. But Rengar certainly can.

It's the same reason why I question people build BT on Fiora instead of IE. Here is this chick with one of if not the biggest AS steroid in the game and high as hell AD due to her W. Why not build crit on a champion whose main damage will come from auto attacks?

It's completely illogical.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

IE more expensive. 

Life Steal is rly rly nice on bruisers.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2013)

So why not

IE
SOTD
BC
Omen
Sunfire


10/10 build


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So why not
> 
> IE
> SOTD
> ...



Cause who needs boots.


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

What is expensiveness of I.E. when you're fed?

I see no reason to not get an I.E. when you have 2 points in lethality (+10% crit damage), a point in frenzy (10% attack speed for 2 seconds after landing a crit strike) on a champion who's main source of damage is an auto-attack enhancer that crits and provides a 150% attack speed steroid for like 5 seconds.

Pls explain.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2013)

GO IE SOTD BC BT LW

DELETE ADC

Edit : Almost forgot warmogs, silly me.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> What is expensiveness of I.E. when you're fed?
> 
> I see no reason to not get an I.E. when you have 2 points in lethality (+10% crit damage), a point in frenzy (10% attack speed for 2 seconds after landing a crit strike) on a champion who's main source of damage is an auto-attack enhancer that crits and provides a 150% attack speed steroid for like 5 seconds.
> 
> Pls explain.



Eh. Santi I'm gonna be real here man but in every single game I've played with you, you got fed in maybe 1% of them. 

But lets go ahead an assume that you'll use the standard Wriggles->Boots2->BC->IE. 

So you'd need, roughly 9400 gold for that build. Excluding the money you spend on pots/elixers/oracles/and wards. 

Outside of the fact that this is a complete glass canon build and you'll probably die before you actually manage to reach one of their carries against any competent team... Yeah this build is pretty expensive for a whole lot of wtf. 

zero synergy in this build. IE scales extremely well with other crit items of which you have zero of and you plan to never build. 25% crit is honestly not worth it over 100 AD and 18% Lifesteal for 800 less gold. Crit is also a luck factor and since the removal of green pot there are zero other sources you can get crit from outside of other items. And you don't want to depend on luck when you can just build better. 

And I have absolutely no idea why the fuck you take the Lethality mastery with only one crit item. Just put the points into CDR or the Butcher mastery. Infinitely better on Rengar. 

Dude, find me one instance when a Rengar built IE in professional play. ONE INSTANCE. 

They don't do it cause it's dumb as fuck.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2013)

Did Santi just ask why would an AD Carry build an IE?


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Did Santi just ask why would an AD Carry build an IE?



No              .


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh.

I don't read the back pages.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

Santi should start playing adc's though. 

Then he'd finally have a reason to buy IE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

That said, I don't think building BT on Rengar will make him anymore tankier. The sustain you'll get is not enough to survive the onslaught coming your way. With IE/SotD at least you can equalize the fight by deleting their AD before he can get any real damage in.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> That said, I don't think building BT on Rengar will make him anymore tankier. The sustain you'll get is not enough to survive the onslaught coming your way. With IE/SotD at least you can equalize the fight by deleting their AD before he can get any real damage in.



Build BT/SotD instead. 

You know it's far more viable WAD.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Build BT/SotD instead.
> 
> You know it's far more viable WAD.



Not for assassinating, no.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Eh. Santi I'm gonna be real here man but in every single game I've played with you, you got fed in maybe 1% of them.



Kill fed? Sure. But I'll almost always have full bone tooth stacks due to assists and receive my fundings through that way when WAS face roll carries and shit.

Also, let me point out that in every match we've played, I've built a BT. I did not build IE on Rengar once until I decided to test it less than 2 days ago.



> But lets go ahead an assume that you'll use the standard Wriggles->Boots2->BC->IE.



I always get a Giant's belt after the cleaver and before the IE.



> So you'd need, roughly 9400 gold for that build. Excluding the money you spend on pots/elixers/oracles/and wards.



LOL, I almost never buy that shit.



> Outside of the fact that this is a complete glass canon build and you'll probably die before you actually manage to reach one of their carries against any competent team... Yeah this build is pretty expensive for a whole lot of wtf.



This is where YOUR team comes into play (yes, you have a team. I know, surprising). If you are with any competent team, they will ALWAYS engage when you dive and save you.



> zero synergy in this build. IE scales extremely well with other crit items of which you have zero of and you plan to never build. 25% crit is honestly not worth it over 100 AD and 18% Lifesteal for 800 less gold. Crit is also a luck factor and since the removal of green pot there are zero other sources you can get crit from outside of other items. And you don't want to depend on luck when you can just build better.



Don't really need other crit items due to the nature of Rengar's enhanced Q. This allows you to build a little more like a bruiser so that you may survive. Not having crit on a champion who is 98% auto attacks just sounds shakey to me.

Also, as you may have realized, my play style and every accomplishment I have revolves all around insane luck 



> And I have absolutely no idea why the fuck you take the Lethality mastery with only one crit item. Just put the points into CDR or the Butcher mastery. Infinitely better on Rengar.



Already have full cool down glyphs, so I can sacrifice the mastery CDR points, and I already have 3 in butcher.



> Dude, find me one instance when a Rengar built IE in professional play. ONE INSTANCE.
> 
> They don't do it cause it's dumb as fuck.



I don't follow streams and stuff, The closest I do is watch Diamond elo players every other blue moon. 

Remember, this is a constantly evolving game where new things are discovered every day.

I've had Rengar since I was like, lvl 11 and he has been the only champion I played in 98.99% of the matches I have done. Have almost always been building Bloodthirster on him and I can safely say that I can _feel_ that IE has been more useful on the one champion I've been using for the past month or two.

It's your _theory_ vs my actual experience and every day _practice._


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2013)

Aren't they boosting Rengar again anyways?


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

Santi thinking he better than me and shit. 

This guy...


----------



## Cronos (Jan 24, 2013)

so much tl;dr


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2013)

"CLICK THE LANTERN"
"I DONT NEED YOUR HELP BRO, I GOT THIS"
*dies*
*facepalms*


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> "CLICK THE LANTERN"
> "I DONT NEED YOUR HELP BRO, I GOT THIS"
> *dies*
> *facepalms*





LOL

Was playing with Adal and VG earlier. Your friend Josh was Thresh. Lulz were had because he would put out the lantern but none of us would click it because we didn't remember about it.


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

hate those games where you do good but a teammate continues to feed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

grrrrrrr akali grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2013)

So anyone played with a good Thresh yet?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh shit, I forgot that I said I wanted to but Akali.

Akali or Elise?

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So anyone played with a good Thresh yet?



We grouped last night against a good Thresh and got anally raped.

Thresh is gonna be a headache sadly. :\

Funnily enough, we haven't been grouped up with a good Thresh at all. -_-'

His stun is freakin legit. He stuns you, then drags you forward about 2 paces before you can move again and he can slow you and bring you even closer as a follow up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So anyone played with a good Thresh yet?


 Yes, and against. He is a very powerful support. CC the shit out of enemy team and tanky. When I try running he drags me back.



Jiyeon said:


> Oh shit, I forgot that I said I wanted to but Akali.
> 
> Akali or Elise?
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions.


 Depends on your tastes. Assassin or top laner. If that doesn't work then which gets your dick going 



Sant? said:


> Not from what I've heard.
> 
> People are already QQ'ing about how he's OP as fuck again, which is just silly.


He is, for someone supposed to be Kha'Zix's rival her can practically two shot kha even with the same build. 

>Nerf Kha
>Buff Rengar

seems legit.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

thresh is like

really OP though

at least that chain pull

i will honestly say it is more OP than blitz's pull

going on the record for that now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

its not so much just the chain pull

its that he can follow it up with E or R

Pull yourself, use E to knock them behind you, R box and gg there dead


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2013)

But both Akali and Elise are assassins and both can top lane.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

not to mention that his chain pull scales with his ad stupidly well

im gonna try jungling with him


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

also this is probably old but this is my first time seeing this so fuck you


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But both Akali and Elise are assassins and both can top lane.


Well Elise has a better laning phase iirc.




Also, Nurse Akali skin. Just saying


Lord Genome said:


> also this is probably old but this is my first time seeing this so fuck you



First time seeing it too. I died.


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> He is, for someone supposed to be Kha'Zix's rival her can practically two shot kha even with the same build.
> 
> >Nerf Kha
> >Buff Rengar
> ...



Lol, most people tend to think that Kha can curbstomp Rengar atm, and most polls are like 32:5 in favor of Kha'zix.

I of course, know better, and think between two equal leveled players, Rengar will usually come out over Kha'zix due to superior utility.

He sure as hell can't two-shot him, Kha is pretty damn strong atm, but it's becoming more balanced between the two.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> not to mention that his chain pull scales with his ad stupidly well
> 
> im gonna try jungling with him



Don't. His clear time is extremely slow -_- 

If you want to try it, do it in a custom and see how you do clearing the jungle. Otherwise, you'll just lose the game.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> But both Akali and Elise are assassins and both can top lane.



Elise is more of an AP bruiser than an assassin honestly.


I'd say pick Akali because I think she's more fun~
But that ofc depends on your personal taste/playstyle


----------



## Sajin (Jan 24, 2013)

Pick Akali, she's op as fuck.

Though I think Elise wins lane easier. And yeah she isn't really an assassin


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Santi, your set couldn't be more gayer


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

U Super Jelly?


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

As jelly as ice.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Santi, your set couldn't be more gayer



I approve of his sig. 

Damn, can't help marvel at how buffed The Rock has become since then.


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2013)

4N said:


> I approve of his sig.
> 
> Damn, can't help marvel at how buffed The Rock has become since then.



Oh come on, admit you're at least a bit bicurious Foreign


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

sajin doesnt even have a set now what is this

stop trying to be hipster smh


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh come on, admit you're at least a bit bicurious Foreign



What if Foreign is a girl?


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty low voice he has for a female.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Girls can have low voices


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, then foreign is simply ugly.

Sorry bro.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Hideous fuck


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)

Didi said:


> Oh come on, admit you're at least a bit bicurious Foreign



Nope. Not even close.

The Rock is awesome. Deserving of the S on his chest.

I don't know why Santi has that gay avatar though. 



Original Sin said:


> What if Foreign is a girl?



I always wanted to join a forum and try that lol.



Sant? said:


> Well, then foreign is simply ugly.
> 
> Sorry bro.



Not a problem. Can't be any uglier than your skype profile pic.


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

>Super Carlton
>Ugly

Leave.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)

So wings is currently playing Thresh top lane.

And damn, that ad dmg Thresh has is ridonkulous.



Sant? said:


> >Super Carlton
> >Ugly
> 
> Leave.



>Super
>Carlton

Pick one already.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

4N said:
			
		

> I always wanted to join a forum and try that lol.



Leave.**


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> Leave.**



Pfft, don't tell me you never thought of trolling people on the internet by fooling them into thinking you are a different gender.

I can imagine the potential lulz to be had.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never thought about doing it but thinking of the trolling is hilarious.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 24, 2013)

I know someone that does it and we make fun of him for doing so.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Don't. His clear time is extremely slow -_-
> 
> If you want to try it, do it in a custom and see how you do clearing the jungle. Otherwise, you'll just lose the game.



hmmm i wouldnt really expect him to clear well anyway. more his ganks would be cray


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

His gank would be kind of hard since he uses skill shots.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Fuck double ip. Bought rp to buy thresh.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

his hook is pretty easy to land i think

fast as fuck


----------



## Santí (Jan 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Pfft, don't tell me you never thought of trolling people on the internet by fooling them into thinking you are a different gender.
> 
> I can imagine the potential lulz to be had.



No. It is unmanly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 24, 2013)

4N said:


> Pfft, don't tell me you never thought of trolling people on the internet by fooling them into thinking you are a different gender.
> 
> I can imagine the potential lulz to be had.


uh no its dumb


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 24, 2013)

It's like the art of trolling is completely lost or something -_-


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2013)

Just watched the movie Ironclad, pretty good.
Then I read a comment about how ''It's a good movie but it's not historically correct''

Please, not even history itself is historically correct.


----------



## Chausie (Jan 24, 2013)

4N said:


> I always wanted to join a forum and try that lol.



Do it.

I do it all the time.

Got everyone here fooled.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 24, 2013)

Sant? said:


> No. It is unmanly.



Shut up, super carlton.



Lord Genome said:


> uh no its dumb



your face is dumb!



WAD said:


> It's like the art of trolling is completely lost or something -_-



lost through the annals of time and space.



Chausie said:


> Do it.
> 
> I do it all the time.
> 
> Got everyone here fooled.



Who did you fool exactly?


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

So, Thresh is a lot of fun. His q can fuck someones day up.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 24, 2013)

WAD said:


> sajin doesnt even have a set now what is this
> 
> stop trying to be hipster smh



Where's my Yi (or Malz) set you promised to do 10 years ago

Ima be hipster til then zzz


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 24, 2013)

Why do people feel the need to play with their terrible friends?

If I have a friend who is terrible at LoL, I won't play with him. Doesn't mean he's not my friend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

because sometimes people play for enjoyment even if ur friends suck and ull probably lose most of the games, u can still troll for enjoyment or...help them not suck

idk


----------



## Sajin (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why do people feel the need to play with their terrible friends?
> 
> If I have a friend who is terrible at LoL, I won't play with him. Doesn't mean he's not my friend.



...Because playing with friends is fun?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2013)

Sajin said:


> ...Because playing with friends is fun?



This. I rarely get upset but we just play to have fun and laugh. You don't have to take this seriously and be rude to your friends. You don't know the guy so it was understandable. 

I'm at the point of this game where I just want to relax and have fun at this game with my friends. Sure, we want to win. But if we don't, then oh well. Get over it and play again. If I want to be in serious mode, I'll go play solo que in ranked. I rage from time to time but it's never detrimental.


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Also, Nurse Akali skin. Just saying





Also nice set bro.


----------



## Juri (Jan 25, 2013)

oh my


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one who doesn't find the game enjoyable when you play with bad people.

It's one thing when I play with people I know can actually play, and we fuck about. That's fun.
It's not fun when the person fucks around because they can't play. Maybe it's a weird thought but that's how I feel.

It used to be the same back in High School when I played CS on a daily basis, me and a friend were pretty good, and when we fucked around it was guud tiems.
But others in my class only played like retards because they COULDN'T play well normally, so they tried to hide it.

Maybe my hate for bad players stems from that.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 25, 2013)

sup guys! how you doin'?

I'm cool here, just crying!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Why did you build two Randuin's and two IE's?


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

he's   garen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

If you're going to acceptably dupe any items on Garen it's the cape of suns.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> Why did you build two Randuin's and two IE's?



i had my build complete like in 40 min. then we lose all the towers but manage to resist like 4 or 5 times killing them. I decided to build more def and attack so i can initiate group fights. I was literally killing (two of the three) ashe, jax and akali and left the other half dead for them.

it worked fine but the fucking chimp was trolling, and did a really good job, backdoor-ing like 4 or 5 times the inhibitors. Fiora sucked, they kill me, kill fiora. Xhin, Lux and Brand finish the job in our mid entrance. they try to take the towers fast. they take one from the nexus and they respawn (time of respawning by then was like 70 seconds), and it was over.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 25, 2013)

Vae said:


> I guess I'm the only one who doesn't find the game enjoyable when you play with bad people.
> 
> It's one thing when I play with people I know can actually play, and we fuck about. That's fun.
> It's not fun when the person fucks around because they can't play. Maybe it's a weird thought but that's how I feel.
> ...



If you have a friend that's good at a game you're bad at and your friend is bad at league, you'll never be able to play with him going by your logic. If so what's the point of your friendship if you guys can't even play games together.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

I would probably use Warmoggs in place of one of the Randuin's. The second IE is kind of fine I guess because crit benefits Garen pretty well and you're only really losing the unique passive - I guess with that much gold it's acceptable. Normally though you'd probably want Last Whisper or Atmas Impaler or something.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

whenever i see a garen i automatically think he's dumb as bricks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

I played Garen recently and really loved him.

I felt overpowered as fuck and I won all 3 of the games I've played with him over the last 2 weeks with a total of like 50 kills or something.

It's like, you take one of the most basic champions that anyone can do decently with and have someone who has extremely high game knowledge and strong mechanical skills, and all of a sudden he's OP as fu----DEMACIAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shozan (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> I would probably use Warmoggs in place of one of the Randuin's. The second IE is kind of fine I guess because crit benefits Garen pretty well and you're only really losing the unique passive - I guess with that much gold it's acceptable. Normally though you'd probably want Last Whisper or Atmas Impaler or something.



I did had Atmas and Maw but sell them so i could initiate with my team using Randuin ability. 



Cronos said:


> whenever i see a garen i automatically think he's dumb as bricks



 *DEMACIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Try to convince someone to play AP Zilean mid or Zilean support next time you play Garen.

Did that shit with Sajin.

Wow that synergy is so OP.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Best game i had in a long time was with a really good Sion. Obv the other two were kinda bad but we won the line in 15 minutes with 8/0/4. And my best solo top was days ago. 10/0/7 against a Vi and Akali. They surrendered at 20 :rofl


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> If you have a friend that's good at a game you're bad at and your friend is bad at league, you'll never be able to play with him going by your logic. If so what's the point of your friendship if you guys can't even play games together.



I didn't realize you have to play any game with your friends.

I prefer to do things IRL with friends.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> sup guys! how you doin'?
> 
> I'm cool here, just crying!





> IP(+94)


why          ?


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> someone who has extremely high game knowledge and strong mechanical skills



This guy...


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

The EU LCS Qualifiers are starting today. 

Fuck my timezone sucks for watching it though it. It'll be on from 11pm-9am..


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

eh welp i was 12 hours off lol. lcs already started. so it'll run from 11am-9pm my time. 

That's better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> This guy...



One thing I hate is when people act fucking humble when they are definitely confident in themselves.

It's one thing to actually be humble but now the status quo is "EVERYONE ACT HUMBLE IF YOU ASSERT YOUR CONFIDENCE UR A COCKY DOUCHE HURR DURR"

Fuck it, man. I'm not good at many things in life. But LoL is definitely one of them

#swag


----------



## Cronos (Jan 25, 2013)

u go  girl


----------



## Darth (Jan 25, 2013)

u    go gurl


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> One thing I hate is when people act fucking humble when they are definitely confident in themselves.
> 
> It's one thing to actually be humble but now the status quo is "EVERYONE ACT HUMBLE IF YOU ASSERT YOUR CONFIDENCE UR A COCKY DOUCHE HURR DURR"
> 
> ...



FCKING. AGREED.

Love you Wad-kun. <3

/nohomo


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jan 25, 2013)

When 4N supports, he gives me a heart attack when I'm 2 hits from dying and he shields himself. I STILL LIVED.


----------



## Guiness (Jan 25, 2013)

whoa holy smurf

Those EU qualifiers definitely got my attention than the NA one. They have a live audience D:


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 25, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

